# Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2017)

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum​*





*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum" eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*

Ein Gewinnset besteht aus folgendem Inhalt:





Neu dabei in 2017:

*YOLO PIKE SHAD*





Der YOLO Pikeshad ist ein vom ganzen Quantum Raubfisch-Team entwickelter Köder – speziell für die Großhecht-Angelei. Der YOLO flankt mit dem ganzen Körper schon bei leichten Bleikopfgewichten verführerisch und schwimmt trotzdem stabil - auch bei schnellerem Zug. Fünf sorgsam ausgesuchte Designs bieten für so ziemlich jedes Hechtgewässer die passende Wahlmöglichkeit.

*Länge:* 22cm |*Gewicht: *60g | *Aktion:* sinkend


Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr im aktuellen Quantum - Katalog:
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/produkte/ 






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Willkommen in 2017.

Für die "schnellen" Raubfischangler haben wir den dankenswerterweise wieder von Quantum unterstützten Thread jetzt schon aktiv geschaltet.

Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ja statt saurem Hering schon den Raubfisch im Blick....
;-)))

Wir wünschen euch zusammen mit Quantum ein tolles Raubfischjahr 2017 mit vielen Fängen und euren jeweiligen Traumfischen!


----------



## TooShort (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Direkt mal bei -4 Grad den Vereinssee unsicher gemacht. 6 Barsche gefangen und einen Hecht im Drill verloren. Für euch hier der schönste verfrorene Punker. Kein Riese wohl, aber mein Start ins Jahr. 






Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Saisonauftakt 2017

3 Grad Außentemperatur und kein Bock Couchpoteto zu spielen also fix die Frau zur Arbeit gebracht und noch paar Stunden auf'm See.Zwei hart erkämpfte Bisse brachten einen 50iger Zander und einen schönen 42iger Barsch zum Vorschein.
So kann es weitergehen Petri an alle und ein entspanntes Angeljahr 2017.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Das geht ja schon ab hier!
Petri Heil!!!


----------



## kernelpanic (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Friert einem bei dem Wetter nicht die Schnur fest?


----------



## TooShort (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mehrfach. Ringe auch ständig zu. Finger bitzeln auch noch. Was will man machen? Augen zu und durch. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



kernelpanic schrieb:


> Friert einem bei dem Wetter nicht die Schnur fest?


bei + Graden bekanntlich nicht, gestern war es bei uns -1 Grad da ist auf dem Wasser auch nichts eingefroren Umgebungstemperatur und Wind sei es wahrscheinlich zu verdanken gewesen.|wavey:

Danke Thomas, wie man sieht hab ich auch im neuen Jahr schon wieder Zeit für das Hobby gefunden.


----------



## lute (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri den ersten Fängern... Ich muss mir erst mal nen Rheinschein besorgen.


----------



## jkc (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Na Petri Leute!

Bei mir war es erneut anstregend überhaupt was ans Band zu bekommen. Original der letzte Wurf war es, der mir den Schneider vom Hals gehalten hat.

Und dann noch gleich ein richtig schöner:







Grüße JK


----------



## phirania (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geht ja gut los hier.
Petri an alle Fänger.#6


----------



## warenandi (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen bisherigen Fängern hier in diesem Jahr und natürlich allen ein frohes neues!
Ich werde es dieses Jahr endlich mal wieder öfter schaffen ans Wasser zu kommen.
Beste Grüße...#h


----------



## Inni (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moppelalarm |wavey:


----------



## immerhunger8101 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Krasser Fisch inni .. dickes Petri aus ibb...


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Inni 

Was für ne Bombe Petri #6


----------



## Kuschi777 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kann auch den ersten Raubfisch für 2017 vermelden. Gefangen am 01.01.2017 gegen ca. 19:00 auf Köderfisch. Gewässer: Donau 
Fischart: Quappe, 41cm 
Hätten noch durchaus mehr werden können, da die Bisse im 20min takt kamen jedoch, ist mir eine weiter vorm Kescher ausgestiegen und bei einer weiteren hatte mein Vorfach anscheinend einen Materialfehler da sich der Knoten am Plättchen des Hakens einfach löste ohne großen Widerstand zu erzeugen.

Einfach wunderschöne Tiere.... 

 Werde heute Abend nochmal rausgehen und berichten..


Muss die Bildqualität leider entschuldigen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bildquali hin oder her - schöner Fisch, da haste wahr!!
Glückwunsch dazu


----------



## SAM77 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

petri männers 

das jahr fängt ja schon gut an


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geiler Zetti und Glückwunsch an die schöne Quappe #6#6#6...


----------



## Fishhunter94 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu all den Fischen

Hier kommt mein Fang vom 02.01.2017 (1.Tag am Wasser nach bestehen der Prüfung)

Flusskilometer 106 gegen 16:45 ist mir auf mein Gummifsch ein 45er Flussbarsch mit 1350gramm draufgeknallt


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Das ist ein Anfang!
Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## immerhunger8101 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Super... Petri...


----------



## MikeHawk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri!

Andere angeln ihr ganzes Leben auf so einen Barsch....bei mir sinds mittlerweile 27j


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Leute!
45er Barsch zum Einstieg ist wirklich - #6
Aber auch der Zetti kann sich sehen lassen!

Grüße JK


----------



## schwerhoeriger (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Puh,

letztes Jahr mein erster Rheinhecht überhaupt und jetzt habe ich auch das geschafft: Mit über 30 Jahren Anlauf mein erster Hecht im Karlsruher Rheinhafen!! Zwar nur um die 50 cm aber immerhin der Anfang ist gemacht|supergri


----------



## jvonzun (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## mano0205 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Andere angeln ihr ganzes Leben auf so einen Barsch....bei mir sinds mittlerweile 27j



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber andersrum finde ich es ärgerlicher!
Ich angle auch erst seit Mai 2015 und ich hab mein PB für den Barsch wohl auch schon lange fest.
Der erste Barsch hatte 48cm  - da meinte mein Kollege (angelt seit ~30jahren) sowas hatte er noch nie.
Mein 2.Barsch hatte 46cm.
Wie zum Geier soll ich diesen Wert hochschrauben? #q

Grüße :q


----------



## Inni (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Traurig 
Für mich ist Angeln keine Jagd nach Rekorden. Hat man doch meist ein Stück unberührte Natur vor sich und kann diese, die Stille und, wenn erfolgreich, die Faszination Fisch, erleben.

 Nun wollen wir aber wieder schöne Räuber sehen.


----------



## mano0205 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

2016 ist doch rum. Kann diese "Empfindlichkeit" der Menschen nicht bei 2016 bleiben?

Meine Güte.. also förmlich:
Wer meinen Beitrag da oben für Bierernst nimmt, ist zu sensibel. Danke

Ich freue mich über jeden Fisch - da ich bei weitem nicht so fange, wie ich es gerne hätte.
Ich wollte euch nur meine Traumbarsche unter die Nase reiben #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



mano0205 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich über jeden Fisch - da ich bei weitem nicht so fange, wie ich es gerne hätte.
> *Ich wollte euch nur meine Traumbarsche unter die Nase reiben* #h


#6#6#6
dazu ist der Thread ja da ...


----------



## immerhunger8101 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Meine waren auch noch nie über 47 cm[emoji22]


----------



## immerhunger8101 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich bin jetzt 3 Tage angeln gewesen, 
ca. 15 std.
=
4 Nachläufer ( Hechte) 
2 Bisse ( anfasser) 
Null Fische... 
dafür Sau kalt,  frische Luft ... und viele Hundebesitzerinnen  getroffen [emoji6]


----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



immerhunger8101 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt 3 Tage angeln gewesen,
> ca. 15 std.
> 
> .. und viele Hundebesitzerinnen  getroffen
> ...



Wenn man es so liest, wird's interessant.
Sorry für's falsche zitieren, aber die Vorlage war zu gut.
Petri allen für 2017


----------



## Michael_05er (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Du hast die Anfasser unterschlagen [emoji6]


----------



## phirania (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Du hast die Anfasser unterschlagen [emoji6]



Bei der Kälte gibst nicht viel zum anfassen.....:q


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Was man alles zwischen den Zeilen so lesen kann :q...

Einfach geil #6#6#6...


----------



## immerhunger8101 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Läuft Männer [emoji106]


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Fishhunter94 schrieb:


> Petri zu all den Fischen
> 
> Hier kommt mein Fang vom 02.01.2017 (1.Tag am Wasser nach bestehen der Prüfung)
> 
> Flusskilometer 106 gegen 16:45 ist mir auf mein Gummifsch ein 45er Flussbarsch mit 1350gramm draufgeknallt



Na dann mal Petri :m so ein Fisch fangen andere nicht mal in ihrem ganzen Leben.
Wenn das bei dir so weiter geht ist ja der Meterzander nicht weit weg.
Bin zwar eher ein Fan von, erste Angelerfahrungen mit ner Kugel Teig, aber was solls.


----------



## marcellus07 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Es war schon sehr kalt aber naja... lohnt sich ja doch etwas 
Gebissen auf einen Swim Fish von Lunker Farbe cinnamon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sehr schöner Fisch Petri :m


----------



## immerhunger8101 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri schöner Hecht [emoji106]


----------



## Flori-Bk (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schöner Hecht #6
Petri |supergri


----------



## Silvio.i (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei -7°C erkämpft!


----------



## immerhunger8101 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wie das denn? Vom Ufer? Wo? 
Petri


----------



## JasonP (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Das Jahr fängt ja gut an... 
Petri allen Fängern


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nicht selbst gefangen aber fotografiert.
Farblich eine Schönheit. Sehr hell mit leichtem Smaragdgrün Stich.


----------



## jkc (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Leute,

ich weiß nicht was mich geritten hat gestern Abend ans Wasser zu fahren; so ziemlich alles mit einer dicken Eisschicht überzogen, am liebsten wäre ich direkt wieder nach hause gefahren, aber der Rückweg wäre vermutlich noch gefährlicher gewesen als am Wasser auf das angekündigte Tauwetter zu warten.

Immerhin hat es sich gelohnt.#6








Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei dem Sch....wetter raus und dann belohnt werden:
So gehört sich das!!!!
Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Kami One (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wow...sehr schöner Zander. Petri. 
Wie hast du das denn gemacht? War gestern am Kanal. Riesige Eisschollen. Kein angeln möglich. Dann zur Oder gefahren und selbst da schwammen schon große Eisschollen in den Buhnen und an der Strömungskante. Also auch kein vernünftiges angeln möglich. Mal ganz zu schweigen vom Eis auf der Schnur und in den Ringen.


----------



## jkc (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hi, wir hatten nur knapp unter Null, da war Eis in den Ringen oder im/auf dem Wasser kein Problem.  Das bestand eher darin, dass es nieselte und am Boden sofort gefror, wodurch alles spiegelglatt und im Prinzip nicht zu begehen war. Ich bin ja für Angeln bei (fast) jedem Wetter aber das werde ich ganz sicher nicht wiederholen, zu gefährlich!

Grüße JK


----------



## Kami One (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ah ok. Danke. Hatte ähnliche Temperaturen wie hier vermutet als ich gelesen hab "dicke Eisschicht". Hier war es gestern am Tage nicht wärmer als -5 Grad.


----------



## destoval (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Das Jahr beginnt mit einem Hecht


----------



## schwerhoeriger (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo JK,

eine Frage an dich: Hast du die Kopflampe auch beim fischen an oder nur fürs Foto?
Wenn ich meine Lampe da anhabe bekomme ich keinen Biss mehr (Rhein)!!

Gruß aus Karlsruhe

Michael


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gesundes neues Jahr noch an alle Raubfischjäger und Petri den bisherigen Fängern, schon richtig schöne Fische raus gekommen... #6

kleiner Nachtrag vom Freitag - bei Minus 7 Grad konnte ich in der Elbe nen kleinen Hecht zum kurzen Landgang überreden... Nach ner Stunde dann wieder Heim weils echt kalt war... |supergri


----------



## jkc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zum Hechtlein.#6

Und jain, in der Regel habe ich die Lampe zum Fischen aus und schalte sie nur zum Köderwechsel oder aber zum Keschern/Verarzten eines Fisches an. Bei der vergangenen Tour jedoch nicht, auf Grund der Vereisung wollte ich schon jeden Schritt sehend planen können. Ich habe auch schon Bisse bei eingeschalteter Lampe bekommen, achte dann aber darauf, dass der Lichtkegel möglichst nah am Ufer/an meinen Füßen bleibt...

Grüße JK


----------



## schwerhoeriger (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hoi,

danke für die Rückmeldung. Beim Lesen ist mir eingefallen das meine Lampe Rotlicht hat #q werde es mal  probieren!!

Grussen Michael


----------



## hegenefischer (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Soo verrückte Angelsession gehabt heute...bei 3C und ordentlich Wind diese zwei fetten Barsche  (43cm und 50cm) auf Sicht quasi direkt unter der Rutenspitze gefangen. Ein Trupp hat den Köder jeweils verfolgt und nach ein paar Zupfern haben sie dann zugepackt!


----------



## jkc (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geil.#6  Petri!!!


----------



## immerhunger8101 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri


----------



## Flori-Bk (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schöne Barsche #6

Petri Heil   :q


----------



## harbec (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... Petri zu den dicken Barschen!


----------



## ado (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Es geht zäh, aber hin und wieder lässt sich dann doch mal wieder ein Fisch fangen.


----------



## Hänger06 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



hegenefischer schrieb:


> Soo verrückte Angelsession gehabt heute...bei 3C und ordentlich Wind diese zwei fetten Barsche  (43cm und 50cm) auf Sicht quasi direkt unter der Rutenspitze gefangen. Ein Trupp hat den Köder jeweils verfolgt und nach ein paar Zupfern haben sie dann zugepackt!




Was für geile Moppel!!!! ein dickes und "neidisches" Petri! #6#6


----------



## Hänger06 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



ado schrieb:


> Es geht zäh, aber hin und wieder lässt sich dann doch mal wieder ein Fisch fangen.




petri zur quappen.


----------



## Topic (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*





kleine Mefo <3


----------



## JasonP (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

wenn man sie sich im originalformat anguckt ist sie garnicht mehr so klein 
Ansonsten petri


----------



## putschii (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mein erster Zander. Zwar klein, aber fein. Gerade eine Baitcaster von nem Freund getestet und werfen geübt und dann machte es tok =)


----------



## Zander Jonny (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zum ersten Zander


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Tolle Moppelbarsche, hübsche Quappen, Mefos, erster Zander - ihr haut ja wieder Fänge und Meldungen raus.
Glückwunsch und DANKE!!


----------



## harbec (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... Petri zu den tollen Fischen!!!


----------



## Hanni HRO (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Zwei Mefos....eine mit 3,3kilo und die dicke mit 86cm und 8,2kg.....gefangen bei Rostock am 08.01. Was ein Jahresbeginn  :vik:


----------



## paulbarsch (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dickes Petri  
Was für ein toller Einstand ins neue Jahr!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Reschbeggd!!!!!

Klasse Fische!!

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Topic (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ach weils doch so schön is die Leidenschaft mit allen zu teilen
noch ein paar Bilder der letzten Wochen...gefangen wurde viel mehr...aber ich bin nicht so scharf drauf jeden Fisch auf Bild festzuhalten..die Erinnerung zählt |supergri


----------



## pike van dijk (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



hegenefischer schrieb:


> (43cm und 50cm)



fettes petri.


auch allen anderen.


----------



## daci7 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Hanni HRO schrieb:


> Zwei Mefos....eine mit 3,3kilo und die dicke mit 86cm und 8,2kg.....gefangen bei Rostock am 08.01. Was ein Jahresbeginn  :vik:



Meine Fresse Hanni - so geile Fische und dann im Müllsack transportiert? 
Fettes Petri und guten Hunger!


----------



## Viktor1994 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Hanni HRO schrieb:


> Zwei Mefos....eine mit 3,3kilo und die dicke mit 86cm und 8,2kg.....gefangen bei Rostock am 08.01. Was ein Jahresbeginn  :vik:



Ist da nicht noch ein dritter Fisch auf dem Bild oder irre ich mich?


----------



## putschii (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sieht irgendwie so aus ^^

Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Viktor1994 schrieb:


> Ist da nicht noch ein dritter Fisch auf dem Bild oder irre ich mich?



Klar, ein Dorsch schniepel sieht man doch ganz deutlich #c


----------



## Hanni HRO (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Viktor1994 schrieb:


> Ist da nicht noch ein dritter Fisch auf dem Bild oder irre ich mich?



Ja.....insgesamt gab es dazu noch drei Dorsche! Dieser auf dem Foto sieht neben den Mefos echt winzig aus und war auch der kleinste....hatte aber auch seine 50cm....
Und ja.....ich hatte nur blaue Müllsäcke dabei! #q Hätte ich solche Fische erwartet hätte ich noch ne Holzkiste mit Samt angefertigt! :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Hanni HRO schrieb:


> Und ja.....ich hatte nur blaue Müllsäcke dabei! #q Hätte ich solche Fische erwartet hätte ich noch ne Holzkiste mit Samt angefertigt! :vik:


:q:q:q

Gut mit Humor genommen - danke dafür!

:q:q:q


----------



## daci7 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Hanni HRO schrieb:


> Ja.....insgesamt gab es dazu noch drei Dorsche! Dieser auf dem Foto sieht neben den Mefos echt winzig aus und war auch der kleinste....hatte aber auch seine 50cm....
> Und ja.....ich hatte nur blaue Müllsäcke dabei! #q Hätte ich solche Fische erwartet hätte ich noch ne Holzkiste mit Samt angefertigt! :vik:



Na wenigstens siehste es ein ... es gibt da bestimmt was von Hardy oder Greys zu kaufen für - kost' auch nur'n Hunni ;P
Petri nochmal!
|wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich geh ja gerne nachts auf Zander wobbeln. Dabei gibt's aber auch oft Hechte, so wie gestern den 73er. 





Kalt wars, schön aber auch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



> Ich geh ja gerne nachts auf Zander wobbeln.


Mein Neid als vom Nachtangelverbot in B-W geplagter ist Dir sicher...

Toller Fisch als "Beifang", Glückwunsch!


----------



## Michael_05er (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dann könnte ich die Spinnangel an den Nagel hängen. Zander und Hecht fangen wir hier bevorzugt zwei Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang. Ich freu mich immer auf das Ende der Sommerzeit, dann kann man endlich wieder zu vernünftigen Uhrzeiten und auch mal unter der Woche los.


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Dann könnte ich die Spinnangel an den Nagel hängen. Zander und Hecht fangen wir hier bevorzugt zwei Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang. Ich freu mich immer auf das Ende der Sommerzeit, dann kann man endlich wieder zu vernünftigen Uhrzeiten und auch mal unter der Woche los.



Boah das würde mich ja nerven, immer im dunkeln Angeln #t


----------



## hanzz (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Boah das würde mich ja nerven, immer im dunkeln Angeln #t


Du glaubst gar nicht, wie schön ruhig es ist.
Deine Augen gewöhnen sich an die Dunkelheit.
So gut wie keine Deppen unterwegs.
Herrlich.

Petri zum Hecht und auch den anderen [emoji6]


----------



## phirania (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



hanzz schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht, wie schön ruhig es ist.
> Deine Augen gewöhnen sich an die Dunkelheit.
> So gut wie keine Deppen unterwegs.
> Herrlich.
> ...




So gut wie keine Deppen unterwegs.#c

OK,wenn dann nur die Harten...#h


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



hanzz schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht, wie schön ruhig es ist.
> Deine Augen gewöhnen sich an die Dunkelheit.
> So gut wie keine Deppen unterwegs.
> Herrlich.
> ...



Am größten Stausee Deutschlands (vom Fassungsvolumen) findet man schon die ein oder andere ruhige Ecke, sogar tagsüber :m


----------



## randio (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



hanzz schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht, wie schön ruhig es ist.
> Deine Augen gewöhnen sich an die Dunkelheit.
> So gut wie keine Deppen unterwegs.
> Herrlich.
> ...



Zumindest an Rhein und Häfen sind nachts ähnlich viele "Deppen" unterwegs wie am Tage.


----------



## Topic (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*








was würde ich nur ohne die Mefos im Winter machen :k:k
heute war mal wieder ein geiler Tag mit reichlich Fisch, aber alle C&R.


----------



## Deep Down (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Boah das würde mich ja nerven, immer im dunkeln Angeln #t



Das geht sogar sehr gut! Ich wusste einige Zeit von Ende September bis in den November hinein beim Angeln schon nicht mehr wie unser Kanal eigentlich am Tag aussieht!


----------



## motocross11 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern zum Barschezuppeln ne halbe Stunde im Dunkeln bei uns zum hafen gefahren. Barsche Fehlanzeige aber dann doch noch ne Biss bekommen. Dachte erst ist ein besserer Barsch aber als der Fisch ins Licht kam hab ich nicht schlecht geguckt. Eine Quappe hatte sich meinen Fox Micro Fry reingepfiffen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das geht sogar sehr gut! Ich wusste einige Zeit von Ende September bis in den November hinein beim Angeln schon nicht mehr wie unser Kanal eigentlich am Tag aussieht!



 Auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wenn überall alles zugefroren und das Eis nicht dick genug für den Eisbohrer ist, wird einfach Mal das Brandungsangeln ausprobiert.

War für mich das erste Mal Brandungsangeln und bin daher mit dem kleinen Dorsch ganz zufrieden.


----------



## ado (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nacht, -7 Grad aber eine Stunde am Wasser war auszuhalten und die Jungs mit der einen Bartel waren heute im Beißlaune


----------



## hecht99 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Endlich kam unterm Eis auch mal ein Stachelritter zum Vorschein. Zu dem 58er Zetti gabs noch nen 55er Hecht:


----------



## Silvio.i (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nicht der Zielfisch, aber trotzdem schöne Drills.


----------



## harbec (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

"Petri" den wintertrotzenden  Anglern!


----------



## JottU (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der letzte Ausflug vor der  Schonzeit, brachte  nochmal schönen Erfolg.
Nr.1 mit 68cm und 2kg
Nr.2 mit 76cm und 3,3kg


----------



## phirania (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Na denn mal Petri an Alle Fänger#6


----------



## Lommel (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die ersten Fische 2017, fängt zumindest gut an.


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geil, der Zander sieht aus wie gemalt .

PETRI


----------



## Reg A. (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Fängern! Mein Neid ist euch gewiss: nicht bezogen auf die Fänge, sondern darauf, dass ihr überhaupt angeln gehen könnt. Bei uns hier sind nahezu alle Gewässer zugefroren...


----------



## jvonzun (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

hat wieder einmal ordentlich gerumpelt!





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hwSoP4OtiY


----------



## angler1996 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

der Hut ist mir bei der Verbeugung davon gerollt#h
 Petri; was'n Brocken
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

da legsch di nieder - Reschbeggd!


----------



## jkc (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

WTF?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Petri!


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

.????


----------



## Kotzi (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch!

Wie groß?  Geschätzt (vorgehalten ist irgendwie immer Assi) würde
ich dem Fisch knapp mitte 80 cm bis mitte 90 cm geben?


----------



## fishhawk (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo,



> knapp mitte 80 cm



Wenn ich das mit meinen alten Fotos vom Quensel Lake vergleiche, könnte das hinkommen. Ist allerdings wegen der Perspektive wirklich nicht so ganz leicht zu beurteilen.

Für die Schweiz ist das auf alle Fälle  ein Hammerfisch - Reeeeespeeekt !!!!!!!


----------



## Angelmann67 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nabend,
heute meine neue Konger Stallion Sword Strike 244/40
ausgeführt und da kommen doch 2 Hechtmuttis zum Bestaunen, auf ein Shooting dazu.

fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich finde die rutenbezeichnungen echt geil!
Erinnert mich an die ersten Jahre als Jäger, wo die Kollegen mit mit den kaliberbezeich unten nur so um sich warfen.

Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Angelmann67 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hey du darfst meine Rute doch geil finden 
 Alles gut. :vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Finde angelgerät immer geil.
Nur mit den Bezeichnung tu ich mich schwer


----------



## jvonzun (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> Wie groß? Geschätzt (vorgehalten ist irgendwie immer Assi) würde
> ich dem Fisch knapp mitte 80 cm bis mitte 90 cm geben?



83cm#6


----------



## Nick94 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den geilen Fischen!
Ich finde die Ruten Bezeichnungen kreativ. Ich meine wer würde seine Rute nicht als Hengst Schwert bezeichnen[emoji1] .


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Tja wer würde sich nicht wie ein Hengst fühlen, 
wenn er ne  Rute wie ein Schwert hätte ?
Ich glaub meinne Frau hätte dann so n bisschen  Angst.
Wenn ich s mir aussuchen könnte,
wärs ne Predator Sensitiv mit Solit Tip. :vik:


----------



## dudelehmann (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die runde

Eisangeln check

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## UnterGrundmann (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Fettes Petri !!
 Wie groß war denn dieser Barsch-Gigant ? |bigeyes


----------



## dudelehmann (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

danke

45cm aber fett wie.....


----------



## harbec (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... spezielles Petri zu dem "Dicken"!


----------



## ado (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

War heute auch mal wieder los - konnte einen schönen Hecht fangen und endlich auch mal wieder einen Huchen (siehe Huchen Thread) haken!


----------



## KxKx2 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei uns in Ostfriesland ist Raubfischschonzeit, tote Hose am Wasser. Können sich die Fische erst einmal etwas entspannen:vik:


----------



## ronram (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der erste Fisch 2017 






Schön war es ja auch. :m


----------



## hans21 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mein erster Zander für 2017. Aus dem Rhein, mit Domblick. Gestern, kurz vor 19:00 Uhr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum" eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*

Ein Gewinnset besteht aus folgendem Inhalt:





Neu dabei in 2017:

*YOLO PIKE SHAD*





Der YOLO Pikeshad ist ein vom ganzen Quantum Raubfisch-Team entwickelter Köder – speziell für die Großhecht-Angelei. Der YOLO flankt mit dem ganzen Körper schon bei leichten Bleikopfgewichten verführerisch und schwimmt trotzdem stabil - auch bei schnellerem Zug. Fünf sorgsam ausgesuchte Designs bieten für so ziemlich jedes Hechtgewässer die passende Wahlmöglichkeit.

*Länge:* 22cm |*Gewicht: *60g | *Aktion:* sinkend


Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr im aktuellen Quantum - Katalog:
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/produkte/ 






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
*Gewinner Januar 2017*

zanderhunter-nz 

jkc 

schwerhoeriger


----------



## jkc (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

:vik: sehr geil! Petri und danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Anschreiben kommt noch - bin etwas hinterher.
Grade Mag machen (wegen 2 Wochen Männergrippe...)..

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!!

Danke an alle Einsteller!!!


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gibt es auch eine frauen Grippe?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Frauen? Wasn das?


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Habe gehört sowas gibt es.


Zufinden im schuh-, Handtaschen Geschäft,  parfümerie und boutiken......


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> im schuh-, Handtaschen Geschäft,  parfümerie und boutiken......


wasn das? Gibts da Fische?
Angelkarten?


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wahrscheinlich nicht. Aber Taschen aus fischleder oder mückenlockstoff. Parfüm genannt.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ah Danke,

hab erst 2016 richtig mit dem gufieren angefangen promt das beste Raubfischjahr überhaupt gehabt und jetzt auch noch Gufies gewonnen jahaha Ihr macht mich fertig.......weiter so :m

Grussen Michael


----------



## jranseier (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Gibt es auch eine frauen Grippe?



Ja, nennt sich: "Ich hab Migräne." |supergri

ranseier


----------



## phirania (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schatzi,heut nicht ich haaaab die Tage.....#h


----------



## phirania (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

So einer wollte noch vor der Schonzeit....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde,
da sind ein paar echt klasse Fische bei.

---

Nach langer Durststrecke konnte ich heute auch endlich wieder einen Hecht fangen und damit meine neue Spinnrute einweihen.


----------



## Pitte (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

War diese Woche auch erfolgreich.
Neben einigen Zandern war dieser glatte 50er dabei.:k


----------



## Lommel (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@der duisburger

Richtig geiler Barsch! Fettes Petri!


----------



## Silvio.i (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ein Biss, ein Fisch!


----------



## Silvio.i (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kalt war´s!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die zuvor auf Jig gefangene Brasse diente als Deadbait.
War die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## Welpi (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wow, DAS nenn ich mal ne Mutti mit Rubensfigur [emoji15] ...gut im Futter, das Mädel [emoji6]


----------



## jkc (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Jo, schön moppelig, Petri Leute!

Bei mir gabs Wind-bedingt nur einen kurzen Ausflug, aber gelohnt hat sich´s:






Grüße JK


----------



## harbec (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... Petri den Fängern der tollen Fische!


----------



## FCM-OLLI (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

1,08m mit 9kg durch's Eis. Leider nicht von mir, war aber dabei.


----------



## Silvio.i (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schöner Drill


----------



## Topic (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*





außer Salmo trutta geht bei uns nichts...alle Gewässer zu .


----------



## jkc (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Leute #6


----------



## jvonzun (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri den tollen Fängern und vor allem an Topic für das klasse Foto. #6

Ich habe gestern einen wahren Blutrausch erlebt. Am Drop Shot konnten wir zu zweit am Ende über 70 Fische fangen und das Highlight war ein wahrer Kugelfisch


----------



## harbec (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... Petri zu den tollen Fängen!


----------



## Promachos (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@ Bieberpelz

Blutrausch mit Blutegel?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Topic (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

ebenfalls auch von mir ein dickes Petri an alle #6

schade das die Mefo bisschen ausm Fokus raus is und dadurch leicht unscharf wirkt ..aber vielen Dank :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Fokus liegt auf der Rolle bzw. unten am Bügel. Kann aber bei so einem Motiv schnell passieren (manuell oder Schärfe "mitnehmen" wär bei sowas besser) Aber ich mags vom Motiv. Petri


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo jvonzun,

was ist das für ein Saibling auf dem zweiten Bild?

Danke und Gruß
Michael


----------



## Laichzeit (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> was ist das für ein Saibling auf dem zweiten Bild?




Das ist ein Amerikanischer Seesaibling, auch als Namaycush bekannt.


----------



## grubenreiner (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## Torkel (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ein wunderschön gezeichneter Hecht Grubenreiner und dick ist der/die auch noch! Petri!!!


----------



## jvonzun (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das ist ein Amerikanischer Seesaibling, auch als Namaycush bekannt.



 genau#6


----------



## schwerhoeriger (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo jvonzun und Laichzeit,

danke für die Rückmeldung und weiterhin viel Erfolg.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Tach auch,
 war heute an der Schwalm, auf Barsch und Döbel unterwegs.
 Die Schwalm ist in unserer Gegend etwa 50cm tief und max. 2m breit.
 Hatte als Köder ein Larvenimitat von ca. 6cm in pink,
 am Offset Haken mit Fluorocarbon 0,20Vorfach
 und da steigt mir doch dieser schöne Esox ein.
 Glück gehabt, hatte schön vorne gehakt und konnte schnell released werden.

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum" eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*

Ein Gewinnset besteht aus folgendem Inhalt:





Neu dabei in 2017:

*YOLO PIKE SHAD*





Der YOLO Pikeshad ist ein vom ganzen Quantum Raubfisch-Team entwickelter Köder – speziell für die Großhecht-Angelei. Der YOLO flankt mit dem ganzen Körper schon bei leichten Bleikopfgewichten verführerisch und schwimmt trotzdem stabil - auch bei schnellerem Zug. Fünf sorgsam ausgesuchte Designs bieten für so ziemlich jedes Hechtgewässer die passende Wahlmöglichkeit.

*Länge:* 22cm |*Gewicht: *60g | *Aktion:* sinkend


Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr im aktuellen Quantum - Katalog:
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/produkte/ 






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
*Gewinner Februar 2017*

Pitte

Silvio.i

FCM-OLLI


----------



## Pitte (1. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geile Sache. :m:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch;- )


----------



## JasonP (1. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch den Gewinnern


----------



## Der_rheinangler (4. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nachdem ich im Februar schon Glück hatte und aus versehen eine eta 80cm Hecht auf einen 5,5cm Gummiköder gefangen hatte, Wurde heute bei mir die Zander Saison eingeläutet mit den Ersten zwei Zettis 2017. Und das auch noch bei der Einweihung meiner  neuen WFT Penzill.


----------



## hanzz (4. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri 
 Welche Penzill haste denn eingeweiht ?


----------



## Der_rheinangler (4. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die shad Control 240 9-42gr.


----------



## Lichty (6. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin Raubfischer,
habe seit vielen Jahren mal wieder mein altes Bellyboot rausgekramt!
War ne gute Entscheidung.....


----------



## jkc (6. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geiles Teil - Petri!


----------



## JasonP (6. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

schöne Kirsche. Petri!


----------



## fishing jones (14. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kleiner Bonito 2,5kg an der Südküste von Sri Lanka geschleppt auf dem Rückweg vom Tauchen[emoji5]


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Das ist ja cool - und definitiv ein Räuber ;-)


----------



## fishing jones (15. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke [emoji4] Er hat hat auch gekämpft wie einer. Trotz der starken Rute gab es nen ganz anständigen Drill!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und schmeckt auch roh ;-)


----------



## Michel_0815 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zum kleinen Thun!

Bei mir hats am Montag endlich mal wieder mit einem Zander geklappt #6


----------



## Leine-Leroy (16. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin!
Ich kann ein paar Räuber aus Venezuela anbieten #6


----------



## Leine-Leroy (16. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## daci7 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bonefish auf Fliege - Geil! Petri!
Ich will auch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

geile Bilder!!
Wer da nicht träumen tut - 
durch dessen Adern fliesst kein Anglerblut!

Danke dafür!!


----------



## grubenreiner (20. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Respekt, das is mal was.


----------



## fishing jones (21. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und schmeckt auch roh ;-)


Fettes Petri allen anderen! 

Ja das war auch mein Gedanke[emoji4]  lecker Sushi mit etwas Limette und Salz. Leider war die Kommunikation mit den Jungs vom Haus sehr schwer, denke bei den Locals kennt man dort auch keinen rohen Fisch. So gab es ihn gegrillt natura und als grünes Curry, auch sehr köstlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Was man traditionell vor Ort macht, muss nicht immer das Schlechteste sein ;-))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Erster Fisch in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und tolles Foto dazu - Glückwunsch!


----------



## Promachos (22. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schließe mich an#6

Gruß Promachos


----------



## harbec (22. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... Petri zu dem tollen Fisch!


----------



## cafechaos0 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Toller Fisch, tolles Foto!
Petri.


----------



## Kami One (22. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri! Sehr schöner Fisch und super in Szene gesetzt.


----------



## W-Lahn (22. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde!
Hier ein paar karibische Räuber von letzter Woche:


----------



## jkc (23. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Leute!

Bei mir gab es auch nochmal anständig Fisch.#6

Unter anderem dieses Trio mit 45cm,...






...48cm...






  ...und Saisonbestmarke / Treffer auf den PB von 52cm 












Evtl. lasse ich das so mal als Saisonabschluss stehen, ihr wisst ja alle wann man aufhören soll :q...

... zudem scheint es so als hätten zumindest stellenweise die Zander schon Nester bezogen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moppels! Topp!


----------



## harbec (23. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... Petri zu den dicken Dingern!


----------



## Angelmann67 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Traum Barsche
 R E S P E K T 
 bei mir hats gedöbelt.
 Die beiden Jungs hatten ca. 45cm und waren gut im Futter.

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## hans21 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der erste Rapfen für dieses Jahr. War schon recht lebendig, der Kleine.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Erstmal Petri zum Fang. 

Das Foto ist für eine Bestimmung leider nicht so toll. Für mich ist das jedoch kein Rapfen, sondern ein Aland.


----------



## hans21 (23. März 2017)

Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri zum Fang.
> 
> Das Foto ist für eine Bestimmung leider nicht so toll. Für mich ist das jedoch kein Rapfen, sondern ein Aland.





Dann wärs der erste Aland für dieses Jahr, auf nen 9cm Wobbler um den Buhnenkopf gezogen. Freut mich genauso. Hab die Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie nicht gezählt. https://goo.gl/images/LkeBnu


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Jop sieht aus wie ein Aland .


----------



## tobi-1 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Langsam aber sicher gehts los noch nich die großen aber immerhin..... 12 stück sinds am ende gworden


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum" eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*

Ein Gewinnset besteht aus folgendem Inhalt:





Neu dabei in 2017:

*YOLO PIKE SHAD*





Der YOLO Pikeshad ist ein vom ganzen Quantum Raubfisch-Team entwickelter Köder – speziell für die Großhecht-Angelei. Der YOLO flankt mit dem ganzen Körper schon bei leichten Bleikopfgewichten verführerisch und schwimmt trotzdem stabil - auch bei schnellerem Zug. Fünf sorgsam ausgesuchte Designs bieten für so ziemlich jedes Hechtgewässer die passende Wahlmöglichkeit.

*Länge:* 22cm |*Gewicht: *60g | *Aktion:* sinkend


Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr im aktuellen Quantum - Katalog:
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/produkte/ 






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
*Gewinner März 2017*

Lichty

fishing jones

Leine-Leroy


----------



## Lichty (1. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Supergeil - vielen Dank - ich freu mich!!!!


----------



## W-Lahn (1. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute ging es endlich mal wieder auf Bachforellen


----------



## harbec (1. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... Petri zu dem schönen Teil!


----------



## fishing jones (1. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sehr geil[emoji4]  Da hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet.


----------



## Darket (2. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

/www.fotos-hochladen.net][img]http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/fbimg14909853k6ysfib1ox.jpg[/url][/IMG]

Coole Saisoneröffnung. War mein erster Hecht auf Spinnköder. Nicht groß (ca 45cm), aber auf der 14g Rute beim Barscheln hat der doch richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Leine-Leroy (2. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sehr geil! Danke schön!


----------



## Latao (3. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Leine-Leroy schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Danke schön!



Gratuliere  

Den anderen Gewinnern natürlich auch


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sodele - und ich bin jetzt endlich dazu gekommen, die Gewinner anzuschreiben - HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!! auch nochmal von mir


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Und die haben sich alle schnell gemeldet - Päckchen sind raus ;-)


----------



## srim1337 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle und Glückwunsch, 
mein erster Kauli.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dein erster oder oder erste dieses Jahr?

Früher war das mal der Vorgänger der "Grundelplage" - egal was angeboten, die stürzten sich drauf..

Geiles Foto  - Glückwunsch!


----------



## Angler9999 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... auch mein erster Kauli nach vielen Jahren. Ich weiß auch noch, dass die mal ne Plage waren. Heute freut man sich über den wirklich schönen Fisch.


----------



## jkc (5. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hi, schönes Foto!

Ich habe vorletzte Nacht einige hundert auf einem mutmaßlichen Laichplatz gesehen.
Zumindest habe ich noch nie eine so dichte Ansammlung gesehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ist ja der Hammer - Kauli-Invasion!!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri. Die Kaulis sind zumindest schöne Fische finde ich. Früher gabs die bei uns öfter, aber ab und zu fange ich noch welche in der Weser.

Dann poste ich auch mal ein Bild von einem Winzling. Bei uns sind die Grundeln erwacht...vor ca einer Woche hatte ich noch Ruhe. Hoffe das bald mal wieder was besseres beisst...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Auch Räuber - die rauben alles vom Haken ;-)


----------



## looki (5. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die Rapfen kommen in Fahrt!


----------



## Darket (5. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den Rapfen! Hier sind die leider absurd lange geschont. Ansonsten wären die in Kombination mit Kind in der KiTa und Elternzeit meinerseits das Ziel der Wahl ab Mai.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Das erste Rapfenbild ist besonders klasse!


----------



## srim1337 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dein erster oder oder erste dieses Jahr?
> 
> Früher war das mal der Vorgänger der "Grundelplage" - egal was angeboten, die stürzten sich drauf..
> 
> Geiles Foto  - Glückwunsch!





Mein erster überhaupt! Spinnfische erst seit einem Jahr aktiv.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

dann doppelter Glückwunsch!!


----------



## looki (5. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und weiter geht's....


----------



## -iguana (10. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kleiner Grouper vom Wochenende aus Singapur


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

ein schickes Kerlchen - der Fisch...


----------



## blumax (10. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heute gab es die beiden 43 und 30 er


----------



## Leiwandizer (10. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu euren Fängen!!
PS: die Forellen schauen sehr gut genährt aus! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silvio.i (10. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bissle UL gefischt


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gegen den Barschmoppel sieht der Hecht richtig unterernährt aus


----------



## Tim89 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin,
war gestern mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs und konnte diese 2 schönen überreden ein Foto zu machen


----------



## harbec (11. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen!


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gegen den Barschmoppel sieht der Hecht richtig unterernährt aus


so kann man das bei deinem avatar aber beim besten willen nicht mehr sehen...:m


sorry für´s ot, aber die vorlage...und bitte mit augenzwinkern sehen...


----------



## jvonzun (12. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Deine Bilder - neidlos - gehören immer zu den  tollsten.
Danke fürs einstellen!

Und Glückwunsch zum Fang!


----------



## Kami One (12. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Fängern!

Sehr schönes Bild und sehr schöner Fisch jvonzun. Womit machst du denn die Bilder? Ist das out of Cam?


----------



## jvonzun (12. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

danke!

 habe eine ganz günstige Kamera. Gelegentlich drücke ich auf die AutoKorrektur, manchmal wird es dann besser.


----------



## Angler9999 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jvonzun schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> habe eine ganz günstige Kamera. .



Günstig aus Sicht des Schweizers oder aus Sicht des Schwaben?:m

Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## jvonzun (13. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Günstig aus Sicht des Schweizers oder aus Sicht des Schwaben?:m
> QUOTE]
> 
> |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## jvonzun (17. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

die letzten Wochen war intensives Schleppfischen auf Seefos angesagt. Manchmal hat es dann auch gerumpelt.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

sauber Jon #6 

Absolute Traumfische


----------



## jkc (17. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Immer wieder geil! Petri!


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Aber hallo #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Fischverrückt13 schrieb:


> .Leider weiß ich nicht, wie man Bilder einfügt.Tolle Fische,Petri Heil! :m
> 
> Grüße Fischverrückt13


Da guck, hier die Anleitung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313704


----------



## Angelmann67 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@ jvonzun

 R E S P E K T

 möge mein Neid mit dir sein


----------



## harbec (18. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... ein ganz dickes Petri zu den großen Mefos!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (18. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



harbec schrieb:


> ... ein ganz dickes Petri zu den großen Mefos!



Hallo Hartmut,

sind Sefos!!

Neidisches Petri in die Schweiz

Grussen Michael


----------



## harbec (18. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... danke, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## Hecht_Günther1971 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Heil allen Fängern! Die Bilder von den Seeforellen sind klasse, Hut ab!


----------



## mano0205 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallöchen #h

Bevor gemeckert wird: Vereinsteich ohne Zander oder Hecht.

Bissl Geschwafel gibts dazu auch noch:
Wir haben auch ein paar Karpfen darin und ich dachte ich probiere mal. Wollte mir Mais einpacken, da sagt die bessere Hälfte "Hier nimm den Pfannkuchen mit, der liegt jetzt schon 2 Tage im Kühlschrank". Ich dachte mir.. ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt und schmeckt denen bestimmt auch sehr gut.

An einer Rute hing noch eine Pose, also einfach die genommen.
Pfannkuchen dran, auswerfen und die Spinnrute aufbauen.

Direkt ein Biss und was soll ich sagen.. unsere Forellen hier stehen auf Pfannkuchen |supergri
7 Forellen auf Pannekuchen.. hat mir den Tag versüßt.

Spinnrute:
Letztes Jahr habe ich bei jedem Besuch einen Barsch fangen können. Seitdem Büsche und Bäume geschnitten wurden, finde ich sie kaum noch. Deswegen hab ich mich noch sehr über einen Barsch gefreut und diesen wirklich schönen Schnappschuss wollte ich euch gern zeigen. Rute in der einen Hand und mitm Handy rumgefuchtelt und dabei kam dieses schöne Bild zustande :l


----------



## Forelle74 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo,
mein erster Hecht dieses Jahr.
Petri an alle mit ihren tollen Fängen#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Pfannkuchenforellen - hat was ;-))


----------



## Justsu (27. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pfannkuchenforellen - hat was ;-))



Du denkst doch wieder an sowas:

http://static.chefkoch-cdn.de/ck.de...0-pfannkuchen-vom-blech-mit-raeucherlachs.jpg

:m

...verdammt, ich hab Hunger!

Und natürlich Petri zu den Forellen, ich muss auch unbedingt wieder los!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

ertappt ;-)
auch.....


----------



## fishing jones (28. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die Teile sind saulecker!

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI G525-U00 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Down (30. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*






Ich melde für April und vor Ablauf der Hechtschonzeit noch zwei Mefos mit 57 und 52cm.


----------



## Kiesbank (30. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Den April verabschiede ich auch mit einer schönen 43er 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## harbec (30. April 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... Petri zu den schönen Mefo's!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum" eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*

Ein Gewinnset besteht aus folgendem Inhalt:





Neu dabei in 2017:

*YOLO PIKE SHAD*





Der YOLO Pikeshad ist ein vom ganzen Quantum Raubfisch-Team entwickelter Köder – speziell für die Großhecht-Angelei. Der YOLO flankt mit dem ganzen Körper schon bei leichten Bleikopfgewichten verführerisch und schwimmt trotzdem stabil - auch bei schnellerem Zug. Fünf sorgsam ausgesuchte Designs bieten für so ziemlich jedes Hechtgewässer die passende Wahlmöglichkeit.

*Länge:* 22cm |*Gewicht: *60g | *Aktion:* sinkend


Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr im aktuellen Quantum - Katalog:
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/produkte/ 






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
*Gewinner April 2017*

Darket

Angler9999

Fischverrückt13


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hammer juhuuuu


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich schmeiss mich wech - Du hattest es aber gleich richtig eilig mit PN...

Bevor ich meine PN an die Gewinner schreiben konnte, war die Adresse vom Angler9999 per PN schon da.....

Denkt doch an mich alten Mann und es ist Feiertag:
Lasst mir doch wenigstens die Chance euch zu gratulieren per PN vorher.....
:q:q:q:q


----------



## jvonzun (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

zurück aus den Tropen, hot war es :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Klasse - der rote hat ne Farbe, da denkste, das ist Plastik!

warste wieder in Ferien?


----------



## Darket (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gewonnen! Ich gewinn sonst nie was, Danke!


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der Geilfischbildschwyzer hat wieder abgerappelt, sehr cool #6


----------



## Schuschek (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den schönen Tropenfischen. Die Bilder schauen verdammt gut aus. 

Mein Vormittagsangelausflug zum Beginn der Raubfischsaison brachte 2 Hechte. Einer von ca. 50cm und weiterer von 68cm. Es sollte auf Barsche gehen, deshalb eine 20er Mono mit einem dünnen Stahlvorfach, da auch mit Hechten zu rechnen ist. Barsche waren leider nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Darket (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Freu mich immer noch wie Bolle! Das kommt heute genau richtig. Es ist Saisoneröffnung und ich sitze zu Hause und hüte das Kind, weil die Holde auch mal zwei verdiente Tage Urlaub machen darf. Das würde mich eigentlich ganz schön depressiv machen, aber so ist das schon sehr cool.


----------



## el.Lucio (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen #6


Bei mir gabs zum Saisonauftakt dieses Triple


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Topp!!


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hechtklösse oder hechtkottlets?


----------



## el.Lucio (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bleiben komplett für ein Familienfest am WE. Werden dann schön aufn Grill gepackt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

aufpassen - nicht zu heiss/lange grillen, dann werden die auch nicht trocken, wie so oft gesagt wird.
Gibt ja viele, die Hecht nicht so mögen - aber ich würd glatt vorbei kommen ;-)))


----------



## el.Lucio (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke für den Tipp. Wenns meine Feier wäre könntest gerne vorbei kommen :m. 
Schön mit salz, Pfeffer, butterflocken und Rosmarin gepimpt, fertig mehr brauchts nicht. 
Mal schauen vielleicht werd ich einen auch einfach mal in den räucherofen hängen.


----------



## Rallus (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mein erster Hecht. Der Anfang is getan


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Petri zu den tollen Fischen #6
> 
> 
> Bei mir gabs zum Saisonauftakt dieses Triple



Petri. Das fangen manche hier bei uns nicht einmal im ganzen Jahr 

Ich war vor einigen Tagen schonmal am See auf Friedfisch. Da hat mir ein Hecht immer die Tauwürmer geklaut, als ich eingeholt hab. Nun habe ich es an der Stelle gezielt probiert und den Hecht auch auf Tauwurm gefangen. Nur knappe 60, aber immerhin. Schon schöne Fische...bekomme ich leider viel zu selten zu Gesicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Na das geht doch aber los hier - mein lieber Schwan....

Glückwunsch an all die Entschneiderten nach der Schonzeit!!


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kurzbericht zu meinem Start in die Raubfischsaison.

Bei einer greißlichen Kälte gestartet:





Boot klar gemacht:










Immerwieder versucht dem ekligen Ostwind auszuweichen, mit recht wenig Erfolg. 






Gezieltes Angeln nur möglich, wenn man vor Anker lag und mit den Jigkopf-Gewichten hochging. Finger, gefühlt kurz vorm erfrieren. 


Am Ende trotz aller Widrigkeiten doch noch Grund zum lächeln gehabt


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der Franz bringt mit seinem Zander die ganze schöne Hechtparade durcheinander - dennoch Glückwunsch ;-))


----------



## brauni (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an die Fänger! Bin gestern auch erfolgreich gestartet!


----------



## CaptainPike (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mein Saisonstart: 10 Stunden geworfen und nicht ein Biss :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch Bräuni - und  an CaptainPike:
Und das bei dem Nickname ;-))


----------



## Martinez (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle Maihechte hier!

Wir haben auch die Saison am Möhnesee eröffnet, dabei ist bei mir ein 65er Hecht hängengeblieben, ein weiterer konnte den Tanz an der Leine für sich entscheiden.

Tight Lines Männer!


----------



## Morizzl (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute, trotz schlechtem Wetter, zum ersten Mal auf Raubfisch geangelt und gleich erfolgreich gewesen. 79er Hecht auf knallbunten Gummifisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ja geil, da kommen ja die Hechte!!
Glückwunsch an die Fänger!!


----------



## mano0205 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Bleiben komplett für ein Familienfest am WE. Werden dann schön aufn Grill gepackt.



Dann muss ich mal den Kolben in die Luft halten. 
Ich errieche dann wo die Party steigt und gebe hier bescheid.

Wo in Schalksmühle gibts denn solche Fische?

Grüße Nachbar :m


----------



## blumax (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es 3 hechte der gröste 1,13:k


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Und der 1,13er auch noch gut beieinander!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## el.Lucio (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



mano0205 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mal den Kolben in die Luft halten.
> Ich errieche dann wo die Party steigt und gebe hier bescheid.
> 
> Wo in Schalksmühle gibts denn solche Fische?
> ...



:q:q dann bin ich mal gespannt auf dein Riechorgan.

So Fische wirst in Schalksmühle nicht finden, vielleicht in der Glör aber da darf ich ja nicht hin. War an der Versetalsperre.


----------



## Hochlandrind (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den tollen Fängen! 
Bei mir gab's am 1. Mai nach sieben Stunden leider nur eine dicke Perücke und zwei verlorene Wobbler :c.


----------



## Doerk71 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hi in die Runde! 
So schlanke Hechte wie meine hat bislang noch keiner gepostet [emoji14] 

Grüße vom Strelasund.
Dirk
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Darket (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die Saison geht für meine Verhältnisse echt gut los. Erst im April der Hecht, der mir den Preis hier eingebracht hat und heute hab ich dann auch in Berlin die Saison gestartet und nen 30er Barsch rausgezogen. Das mag für die meisten eher unspektakulär wirken, für die Stadtspree ist das ein ganz schönes Kaliber. In der Ecke hab ich noch keinen größeren gesehen. Leider ist das Foto so Garnichts geworden. Nebenbei hab ich mit dem Blinker ne 40er Brasse in der Rückenflosse gehakt. Nicht schön, aber auf 30m mit der 7g Rute hat die einen krassen Drill geliefert.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute gabs ein paar halbstarke Zander 

Ein kräftiger Regenschauer hat mich dann vertrieben - aber so wird das Boot wenigstens auch mal wieder sauber :q


----------



## fishing jones (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Von den Jungs habe ich auch ein paar zu bieten. Am Wochenende auf Fehmarn an die Leine bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Auch Hornis sind definitiv Räuber ;-)


----------



## -iguana (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Servus zusammen,

hier mal zwei Räuber aus Malaysia.
Für Sailfisch zwar klein, aber ich habe mich über die ersten Sails meines Lebens gefreut wie ein kleines Kind!

 Gefangen auf livebait während wir es eigentlich auf Spanish Mackerel abgesehen hatten. Mit ner 4000er Sustain und ner Mittleren Pilk Rute bis 120g WG.

 War sehr spaßig!

Grüße Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Das ist ja mal echt was - so kleine hatte ich echt noch nie gesehen - danke fürs einstellen!


----------



## mano0205 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Apropos Größe.. warum kann man nicht überall Eimerweise Bier bestellen?#c 
Tolle Fische :m




el.Lucio schrieb:


> :q:q dann bin ich mal gespannt auf dein Riechorgan.
> 
> So Fische wirst in Schalksmühle nicht finden, vielleicht in der Glör aber da darf ich ja nicht hin. War an der Versetalsperre.



Ich meine die Glör hat auch keine Hechte.
Wenn wir tatsächlich Nachbarn sind, komm ich aber auf ein Bier rum :q


----------



## Gladiator1988 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nach dem ersten Karpfen habe ich glücklich auch den ersten Hecht überlistet. So kann es gerne weitergehen. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der Mai bringt Hecht - definitiv - Glückwunsch an die Fänger!


----------



## an78 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*







Hallo,

dann will ich auch mal meinen Mai-Eröffnungsfisch beitragen.
Das erste mal am Bach angeln und dann fünf schöne Bachforellen, hier die Größte.

Gruß André 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Toll gezeichnet - Glückwunsch!


----------



## Leiwandizer (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch zu all euren Fängen, toller Start in die Saison! Vor allem die Meeres Angler lassen mich vom nächsten Urlaub träumen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aalangler66 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute früh um 6 Uhr konnte ein Hecht meinem Mepps-Spinner Gr.5 nicht wiederstehen, nun landet er im Topf!
73cm, 2,4Kg


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Aalangler66 schrieb:


> Heute früh um 6 Uhr konnte ein Hecht meinem Mepps-Spinner Gr.5 nicht wiederstehen, nun landet er im Topf!
> 73cm, 2,4Kg



Petri und guten Hunger :m


----------



## ado (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Konnte zu Wochenbeginn zwei wirklich schöne Fische fangen. 

 Am 2.5. nach der Arbeit kurz am Lech gehalten. Wasser relativ hoch und für Lech Verhältnisse trüb. 
 Trotzdem ein paar Würfe an einer etwas ruhigeren Ecke gemacht. Hier verteilt sich die Strömung aufgrund der Gegebenheiten etwas besser. 
 Beim dritten Wurf einen schönen Nachläufer 80+ gehabt und kurz später machte es den Einschlag. "Leider" zeigte sich danach nur die "Kurzversion" des Großen. Mit etwas über 70cm aber immer noch ein schöner Fisch. Der Große wollte leider nicht mehr. 
 Also Vorgestern wieder hin. Zweiter Wurf Nachläufer - aber irgendwie sah der Fisch nicht wie ein Hecht aus. Leider ist er wieder abgedreht. 10 Würfe später dann aber ein Biss und ein Drill mit unbekanntem Gegner begann. Was schnell klar wurde - es ist kein Hecht der sich da den Gummi geschnappt hatte. 
 Nachdem ich den Fisch das erste Mal kurz gesehen hatte konnte ich fast alles ausschließen, aber mir noch keinen Reim draus machen was da am Haken hängt.  
 Nicht viel später war es dann aber klar, es handelt sich um eine wirklich kapitale Regenbogenforelle. Im Kescher zeigte sich dann das ganze Ausmaß - ich hatte eine Mega-Forelle vor mir liegen. 71cm und 3400gr. - aus einem Fluss! Nicht aus einem Forellensee.
 Der dickere Hecht schwimmt aber immer noch ohne dass ich ihn mal vermessen konnte.  - vlt gelingt mir das später!


----------



## thomas1602 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

boah.... geil |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

fettes Petri an Ado  :m


----------



## Pinocio (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den tollen Fängen. 
Das macht mir Mut, mein Saisonstart war eher fischarm. Vorallem für meine Frau als frischgebackene Anglerin ist es sehr zermürbend dauernd abzuschneidern. 

Ein Megakarpfen konnte jedoch gelandet werden, leider nicht regulär gehakt, aber der Drill war krass.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nachdem der 1.Mai echt durchwachsen und vor allem sehr kalt und nass war, ging es heute bei Sonnenschein und viel Wind auf den See. Die ersten 2,5 Stunden ging nichts, kein Kontakt, kein Zuppeln, gar nichts. War aber nicht so wild immerhin hatte ich so Zeit mich mit meiner neuen BC-Rolle und meiner neuen Rute vertraut zu machen. Was soll ich sagen, die Firma Kastking hat mit der Assasin einfach ein geniales Stück Rolle hingezaubert #6 sowas nennt man glaube ich Liebe auf den ersten Wurf :q:l

Irgendwann war dann aber genug der Rumspielerei und ich entschied mich ernsthafte Geschütze aufzufahren. Also hab ich mir meine schwere Hechtspinne geschnappt, einen Bucktailspinner eingehängt und angefangen einen großen Flachwasserbereich bei uns im See abzuwerfen. Keine 20 Minuten später wurde ich dann auch mit dem ersten Fisch des Jahres und meinem zeitgleich ersten Meterhecht belohnt. Ziemlich genau 100cm hat die Gute gemessen und mir einen absolut genialen Angeltag beschert.:k:k Bester Saisonstart ever!:l:vik: 

Das Grinsen hab ich übrigens noch immer im gesicht stehen und ich glaube meine Freude hat so ziemlich der Halbe See hörbar mitbekommen


----------



## Rallus (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mein erster größerer Hecht  2 Meter vorm Ufer hat er sich meinen Köderfisch geschnappt...


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wunderbare Hechte! Petri Heil an alle Fänger  

Ich hab heute einen Zander mit einem guten Wiedererkennungsmerkmal erwischt (siehe 2. Rückenflosse).


----------



## Angler2097 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Jungs


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

es hechtet - und beim Franz zanderts weiter ;-) 
Glückwunsch an Fänger ;-)


----------



## Kami One (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Heil zu den ganzen schönen Hechten und den anderen Räubern. Geht ja gut los die Saison.


----------



## Lightman (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern Abend beim waren wir zu zweit auf Zander los.
Mein Kumpel hatte 2 untermaßige Zander und einen Hecht. 
Waren schon kurz vorm einpacken als meine Pose abtauchte.
Herausgekommen ist der Bursche. 
Das nächste mal werd ich mal schweres Gerät mitnehmen und mal ein ernstes Wort mit seiner Oma reden warum die Kinder so spät noch unterwegs sind :q


----------



## Schuschek (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen. Schöne verschiedene Arten.

Bei mir gab es Heute 2 Hechte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

na guck - da kommen die Räuber - Glückwunsch!


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri! Zu den schönen Fischen. Ich bin heute leer ausgegangen, den einzigen Nachläufer des Tages konnte ich nicht verwandeln, dabei hätte der meinen PB locker nochmal um ein paar Cm hoch geschraubt  aber das ist jammern auf hohem Niveau


----------



## jvonzun (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

wieder eine tolle Seeforelle und der Film von unserer Jig-Woche am Meer ist fertig. Leider haben wir fast immer vergessen zu filmen #c






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzFoTzkSCZg&feature=share


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Unser Schweizer Starfotograf wieder . GEIL!!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ein ca. 60er auf gezupftes Fischstück. Hoffentlich kommt noch ein größerer Hecht...


----------



## Quertz (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ein gieriger Barsch in der Mittagssonne! 
Petri an alle Fänger!:vik:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri. Ist das zufällig die Leine?


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

ufff.. der Barsch wollte ihn aber auch haben


----------



## Leiwandizer (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

25er Barsch auf 12er Gummi, ode wie? 
Der hatte aber echt Hunger.


Petri Heil
Leiwandizer


----------



## Quertz (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ja das ist unsere gute alte leine#6
Der kleine hatte sogar nur 22cm und hat sich den 4inch Gummi komplett  reininhaliert #h


----------



## cop79 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Auch ein 22er Barsch:






Mit Tauwurm und Pose. Kleiner Jägersee, Feucht/Mittelfranken


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wind, Regen und schweinekalt war heute angesagt. 

Hatte mich schon mit dem Schneider abgefunden, und dann auf den letzten Wurf wollte dann heute doch noch ein Stachelritter einsteigen. Hat mich sehr gefreut  

Beißen derzeit ziemlich spät die Burschen.


----------



## jkc (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Leute, bei mir hat es endlich auch den ersten zählbaren der Saison gegeben, ich schätze mal so Ende 80 bis schlanke Anfang 90.#6






Grüße JK


----------



## motocross11 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin und Petri Heil in die Runde. Bei uns ging es ab 1. Mai auch wieder los und die Hechte haben ganz gut mitgespielt. Mal schauen wie der Mai weiter geht.


----------



## motocross11 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hier die nächsten...


----------



## motocross11 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und das letzte foto


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Tolle Hechte und richtig gute Fotos. Petri!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich bin ja beim besten Willen kein Barsch-Angler. Lediglich ab 30+ machen die Tier Spaß. Aber dieses Jahr scheine ich echt Glück damit zu haben, denn egal wo und wie, ich fange Ü30 Barsche. Ob jetzt gezielt mit Kunstköder beim Hecht-Angeln oder innerhalb der Schonzeit mit Maden #c

Na wenigsten retten die gestreiften mir wenigsten ein wenig die Angeltage, an denen es sonst nur Zwiebel-Hechte gibt


----------



## Leine-Leroy (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute konnte ich bei der Hechtpirsch einen schönen 67er Zander mit der Fliege in fangen!  
Man war meine Freude groß! 

C&R, da der Bock scheinbar noch auf dem Nest sitzt...

weiß jemand ob die Böcke ihre Nester wiederfinden? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gehört nicht in Fangmeldungen, dennoch kurz:
Es spricht viel dafür, dass Zanderböcke nur teilweise wieder zurückkehren.


----------



## jkc (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hi, das einzige mal wo ich es sehen konnte ist er nicht zurückgekehrt, und der Fisch wurde quasi im Nest wieder zurückgesetzt.#d


----------



## harbec (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... Petri den glücklichen Fängern!


----------



## Kiesbank (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mein erster maßiger Fisch beim schleppen und maßiger Zander überhaupt.  Sau cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Heil sirkay! Ein klasse Zander #6


----------



## jochen68 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Pünktlich zur Eröffnung der Hechtsaison am 1. Mai ging mir dieser 60er auf den Blinker. Biss weit draußen und spuckte zwei Kleine Maränen aus.


----------



## beefnoodle (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

endlich auch entschneidert :k sogar PB mit 64cm...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

na dann aber Glückwunsch (geiler Nickname, davon ab ;-))


----------



## Doanafischer (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*





2 Fänge von dieser Woche. Leider ist die Bildqualität nicht besonders - Handy eben. Der Hecht maß 82 cm und hatte diverse tiefe Wunden im Rücken. Kormoran oder Überbleibsel der Laichzeit?#c Gebissen hat er auf einen Spro BBZ. Den Zander habe ich nicht gemessen, aber es war mein 1. mit Sbirolino.


----------



## Kiesbank (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Spiro grundnah oder?  Mit was für Köder? 

Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Doanafischer (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ja, schnell sinkender Sbiro mit toter Laube als Köder. In dem See ist das Wasser zur Zeit Glasklar, da gewinnst mit Kunstköder keinen Blumentopf! Selbst bei Naurködern hast sehr viele Nachläufer.


----------



## Rabauk3 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Beim ersten Ansitz dieses Jahr auf Aal und Schleien habe ich spaßeshalber Mal die Spinnerei mitgenommen. 
War mein erster Hecht überhaupt. Später kam auch noch ein zweiter dazu |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dann aber Glückwunsch zum ersten (und zweiten) ;-)!!


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Doanafischer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 256435
> Anhang anzeigen 256436
> 
> 
> 2 Fänge von dieser Woche. Leider ist die Bildqualität nicht besonders - Handy eben. Der Hecht maß 82 cm und hatte diverse tiefe Wunden im Rücken. Kormoran oder Überbleibsel der Laichzeit?#c Gebissen hat er auf einen Spro BBZ. Den Zander habe ich nicht gemessen, aber es war mein 1. mit Sbirolino.



Und fischst du die Laube dann aktiv, oder nutzt du den Sbiro lediglich als Bleiersatz?

Bei mir gabs gestern am Ende nur 2 eher halbstarke Zander. 

Dabei waren die Fische eigentlich richtig gut drauf. 

Während ich das Boot mit der Elektropumpe aufpumpen ließ, hab ich am Ufer einen Probewurf gemacht um zu schauen ob das mit meinem neu eingeklebten Ring hält ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4666701 ) und direkt vor meinen Füßen ist mir dann erstmals in dieser Saison ein "schwarzer" draufgeknallt. Ich hoffe er hat das nur 2m entfernte Nest wieder gefunden. 

Am ersten Spot angekommen sah ich dass die Weißfische endlich mit dem Laichen begonnen haben. 
Ich hab mich dann schön an einer Kante positioniert und vom Boot aus ins flache geworfen wo die Weißfische am laichen waren und dann die Kante ins tiefere Wasser mit laaaangen Absinkphasen abgefischt. Schon beim 3. oder 4. Wurf bekam ich dann einen starken Biss direkt unterm Boot, hab den Fisch aber nach wenigen Sekunden verloren. 

Tatsächlich der erste Zanderbiss dieses Jahr den ich nicht verwerten konnte. Ich habe dann sofort den Haken getauscht, habe mich vorsichtig mit dem Boot etwas davongeschlichen und aus weiterer Entfernung wieder den heißen Bereich angeworfen.

Bald darauf kam wieder ein Biss - und ich verlor den Fisch wieder. #q

Mein Kumpel hatte das Problem sogleich erkannt und seine seit 10 Jahren ewig gleiche Leier angefangen "Du musst deine Bremse besser zu machen - du kriegst den Anhieb doch nie durch". 

Genau das will man hören. 

Nächster Spot, diesmal hats meinen Kumpel dann erwischt. Biss, Anhieb, nach 2 Sekunden Fisch weg. 

Jetzt hat er genauso geflucht, wie ich einige Minuten vorher. 

Das hindete mich aber nicht daran, ihn in altklugem Ton darauf hinzuweisen dass er den Fisch verloren hat, weil er seine Bremse zu weit zu gedreht hat. :q 

Mir wurde es nun zu doof und ich montierte einen schlankeren Gummifisch samt Zusatzdrilling - und tatsächlich konnte ich den nächsten Biss endlich mal verwerten und ein ca. 50er Zander kam ans Boot. 

Zwei Spots später der nächste Biss bei meinem Kumpel und der Anhieb ging ins Leere. 

Wir haben dann unseren kleinen ca. 2,5 stündigen Ausflug beendet.

Das ist doch zum Mäuse melken - oftmals muss man sich richtig durchbeißen und hunderte Würfe machen bis man vielleicht mal einen Biss bekommt. Und dann, wenn sie mal beißfreudig sind kriegt man die Bisse nicht verwertet.


----------



## harbec (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... Petri zu dem Zander!


----------



## ayron (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Rabauk3 schrieb:


> Beim ersten Ansitz dieses Jahr auf Aal und Schleien habe ich spaßeshalber Mal die Spinnerei mitgenommen.
> War mein erster Hecht überhaupt. Später kam auch noch ein zweiter dazu |supergri



Jesus! Turbotail, PB-Jigkopf und Heckbremse - Angeln mit Stil!#6


----------



## FCM-OLLI (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



ayron schrieb:


> Jesus! Turbotail, PB-Jigkopf und Heckbremse - Angeln mit Stil!#6



Aber die Schnur wie Lorki durch die Finger laufen zu lassen tut sich dann doch niemand an. :q


----------



## Doanafischer (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich fisch den Sbiro durchaus aktiv. Will heißen: anjiggen, dann wieder an gespannter(wichtig) Schnur absinken lassen. Dadurch , dass es sich um einen Naturköder handelt kann man das sehr flexibel getalten. Man kann die Montage auch mal ein paar Minuten am Grund liegen lassen. Die gespannte Schnur in der Absinkphase ist aus 2 Gründen wichtig: 1. Um eventuelle Bisse zu bemerken 2. Wenn man die Schnur locker lässt,schwimmt der Sbiro wieder rückwärts Richtung Köder und kann dadurch eventuelle Interessenten verschrecken. Bei so klarem Waser wie zur Zeit verwende ich neben dem Einzelhaken , an dem der Köfi befestigt ist, sogar noch einen Stinger für die ganz vorsichtigen. Beute waren bisher nur Hecht und Barsch.Diese Woche hats endlich mal mit einem Zander (für mich der Grund für diese Montage) funktioniert.


----------



## schnubbi1307 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*






ein paar Alulatten von heute morgen


----------



## Doerk71 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den Hornis! Bei uns gab's gestern auf dem Kubitzer ein paar schöne Barsche und Hechte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wie man nen Fisch ohne ellenlange Arme, normal gehalten, toll präsentiert zeigt uns hier Doerk!
Tolles Foto, klasse Farbe (wenn nicht nachbearbeitet)..

Glückwunsch den Fängern...


----------



## hecht99 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nach ein paar noch kleineren gab`s mal wieder einen 58er auf einen Sea Shad. Durch die extreme grünliche Trübung beißen die Jungs anscheinend am Besten bei Sonnenschein zur Mittagszeit. War bei uns jahrelang genau umgekehrt


----------



## Tim89 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin Moin und Petri den Fängern! #6
War gestern mal wieder mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs und konnte diese wunderschöne Forelle auf einen kleinen Streamer verhaften. Einfach wunderschöne Fische...


----------



## postmaster (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mein allererster Barsch, mein allererster Hecht und allererster Rotfeder? :l. Alles mit einem kleinen Forellen-/Barschwobbler gefangen. Als ich den Hecht beim Reinkurbeln erkannt habe, ging mir düse, weil ich gar nicht darauf vorbereitet war  War aber glücklicherweise ganz außen am Wobbler gehakt. Auf den Barsch bin ich besonders stolz 

Die Forelle war auf der anderen Seite auch leider ganz demoliert.

Die Fische habe ich an verschiedenen Vereinsgewässern diesen Monat gefangen.

Edit: Das ist der Wobbler, mit dem ich alle Fische gefangen habe. Ist echt krass, wie fängig der ist. Ich habe ehrlich geasgt auch keine anderen Erfahrungswerte, da ich das ganze erst seit über einem Jahr mache.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri. Die "Rotfeder" ist aber ein Döbel.


----------



## harbec (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... Petri zu den schönen Fischen!


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die Forelle mit der riesigen Goschn ist eine echte Schönheit.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Tim89 schrieb:


> Moin Moin und Petri den Fängern! #6
> War gestern mal wieder mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs und konnte diese wunderschöne Forelle auf einen kleinen Streamer verhaften. Einfach wunderschöne Fische...



Wow, Tim! Das ist ein echter Traumfisch #6 - da bin ich neidisch


----------



## postmaster (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



D1985 schrieb:


> Petri. Die "Rotfeder" ist aber ein Döbel.



Danke dir für die Berichtigung. War mir nicht sicher, weil er so silber war, was man auf dem Foto nicht gut erkennt. Dann wars mein erster Döbel  :m


----------



## Tim89 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke an @ Franz_16!
Ich war ganz schön nervös als ich gesehen habe was da für ein Kalieber meinen Streamer genommen hat... Ist jetzt die 4 wirklich große Bachforelle die ich in der aktuellen Saison fangen konnte.

Aber ein Higlight anderer Art konnte ich ebenso am Wasser beobachten...eine kapitale Forelle hat sich ein Entenküken einverleibt |bigeyes Da habe ich nichts mehr geglaubt.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Tim89 schrieb:


> Moin Moin und Petri den Fängern! #6
> War gestern mal wieder mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs und konnte diese wunderschöne Forelle auf einen kleinen Streamer verhaften. Einfach wunderschöne Fische...



Petri , schöner Fisch 
 ... wird wohl so um die 64 cm ,oder


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Petri , schöner Fisch
> ... wird wohl so um die 64 cm ,oder



Petri zu den sehr schönen Fängen


PS: Könnt´ ihr mal bitte das lassen immer die Bilder zu zitieren.
Das nervt und ist mobil nicht gerade förderlich,

danke


----------



## Tim89 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke! #h
Sogar noch ein stückchen größer...65cm und damit mein neuer PB. Hatte bis gestern nen PB von 60 cm.


----------



## motocross11 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

erstmal Petri allen Fängern. Die zweite Maiwoche ging so weiter wie die erste aufgehört hat. Die Hechte waren bissig, wenn auch die Durchschnittsgröße in der Woche nach unten ging.


----------



## motocross11 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und die zweite Runde...


----------



## _seabass_hunter (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Tim89 schrieb:


> Danke! #h
> Sogar noch ein stückchen größer...65cm und damit mein neuer PB. Hatte bis gestern nen PB von 60 cm.


Da lag ich mit meinen 64 cm gar nicht so schlecht:vik:
 Echt schöner Fisch


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wenn ich mit dem Schlauchboot unterwegs bin und ich Freunde von mir am Ufer mit der Spinnrute stehen sehe fahr ich mit dem Boot meistens vorbei und frage ob sie ne Runde mitfahren wollen. 

So auch heute. Ich hatte bereits einen mittelprächtigen Zander gefangen und lud also meinen Kumpel ein und wir fuhren wieder raus auf den See um ein paar Spots zu befischen. 

Am 3. Platz den wir beackerten bekam mein Kumpel dann auf einen 9,5 cm langen Shirasu Akiri Worm einen heftigen Biss in der Absinkphase. 

Der Fisch stand brutal in der Rute und nahm mehrfach Schnur. Anfangs dachten wir, es wäre ein dicker Zander - aber da der Fisch so schnelle Fluchten mit vielen Richtungswechseln hinlegte dämmerte uns bald, dass da wohl was anderes zugeschnappt hatte.

Als sich der Fisch bei auch nach 5 Minuten noch kein einziges Mal an der Oberfläche zeigte und weiter nach Belieben Fluchten hinlegte, rechneten wir mit einem größeren Hecht. 

Doch dann tauchte ein stattlicher Karpfen auf, der sich den Gummi reingezogen hatte :q

Ganz so erstaunt war ich darüber aber gar nicht, denn in den letzten Tagen haben die Rotaugen sehr intensiv angefangen zu laichen. An den Uferkanten kann man das im klaren Wasser sehr schön beobachten wie die Weißfische da rumflitzen. 

Erst gestern konnte ich dabei beobachten wie ein Karpfen den Weißfischen regelrecht hinterher gejagt ist. 

Das heute war dann die Bestätigung, dass die Karpfen sich tatsächlich auf die Weißfische als Nahrung eingeschossen haben.


----------



## jkc (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin und Petri Leute!

Also Hecht läuft irgendwie gar nicht bei mir, dabei habe ich bei dem hammerharten Einschlag die Tage zunächst an die 1,20 Mutti gedacht.

Naja, die Größenordnung passte zumindest, aber den Zielfisch hat es verfehlt...






Grüße JK


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

schöner Waller, jkc - Petri Heil! 

Worauf hast du den gefangen?


----------



## jkc (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke, auf einen vollgas getwichten Hybrida B1, hätte niemals mit einem Wallerbiss bei der unkalkulierbaren / zackigen Laufbahn des Köders gerechnet! Er hat den Köder aber sogar sehr sauber getroffen...


----------



## harbec (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... Petri zu dem schönen Waller!


----------



## Deep Down (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petriiiiie zum Waller! Ich dachte schon, den hätteste auf ne line thru abgeschleppt!


----------



## blumax (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heute gab es den 81er #h


----------



## Mirko40 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin,

ich kann auch mal was beisteuern.
Heute ist ein Rapfen bei mir eingestiegen und gelandet.

Mein erster und gleich 61cm:vik:

Mirko


----------



## jkc (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Na Petri Leute!


----------



## blumax (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

gestern noch mal los und 74er :m


----------



## grubenreiner (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Es lief mal etwas besser....


----------



## harbec (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... trotzdem Petri zu dem schönen Fisch!


----------



## Pinocio (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nachdem der 1. Mai beschissen verlief und ich so richtig abgeschneidert habe in Bayern, verlief der Saisonstart bei uns in BaWü ab 16. richtig gut. 
Bei Sommertemperaturen und Urlaub bissen die Hechte freudig. In 3 Tagen fingen wir zu 3. 19 Hechte, 2 Barsche und 1 Zander. Trotz Temperatursturz und Wetterumschwung lief es heute auch noch wunderbar, hoffen wir die Fische werden noch etwas größer, ansonsten super Start in die junge Saison.

Meine Frau fing nach einer langen Durststrecke endlich ihren ersten Fisch überhaupt und weil es so schön war direkt noch einen zweiten hinter her, das Bild will ich nicht vorenthalten, so glücklich kann man über eine Hechtlein sein.

Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an die glücklichen Fänger

@Pinocio So ein lächeln ist doch was feines.


----------



## Hechtklopfer (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri! Tolle Fische dabei


----------



## jochen68 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... kann  auch noch eine Meldung machen: Hecht als "Beifang" auf Hegene beim Felchenfischen, gut 11kg, Drilldauer mit 12er Nymphe an 16er Schnur: ca. 70min. Leider war ich nicht mehr in der Lage, ein "vernünftiges" Foto zu machen (allein im Boot ;-) )


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Hecht als "Beifang" auf* Hegene beim Felchenfischen*, gut 11kg, Drilldauer mit* 12er Nymphe an 16er Schnur*: ca. 70min.


RESPEKT!!!!!

Und toller "Beifang"!


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

die China-Köder funktionieren.


----------



## SaJaPa (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich konnte gestern Abend diesen 49er Zander per Grundmontage an meinen Haken bringen. 

Allerdings hat er eine Verletzung an der Seite. Hab ihn mitgenommen und er liegt jetzt in meiner Kühltruhe.

Frage: Essen kann man ihn aber trotzdem oder?

Seht euch mal die Bilder an. 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## blumax (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heute gab es ein 70er und ein glein:m


----------



## Zander Jonny (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



SaJaPa schrieb:


> Ich konnte gestern Abend diesen 49er Zander per Grundmontage an meinen Haken bringen.
> 
> Allerdings hat er eine Verletzung an der Seite. Hab ihn mitgenommen und er liegt jetzt in meiner Kühltruhe.
> 
> ...



Klar kannst du den essen, warum hast du ihn sonst mitgenommen |kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Unser abendlicher Ausflug mit dem Schlauchboot brachte heute 3 kleinere Zander. 

Alle 3 stiegen beim Schleppen ein. Einer auf Wobbler, 2 auf Gummi. 
Beim Wurfangeln mit Gummifisch war wenig los - lediglich zwei abgekniffene Schaufelschwänze


----------



## SaJaPa (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Klar kannst du den essen, warum hast du ihn sonst mitgenommen |kopfkrat




Na weil die Wunde sich irgendwann verpilzt hätte, und er dadurch sicherlich drauf gegangen wäre. Daheim hätte ich ihn immernoch entsorgen können. So jedoch, wird er demnächst in meinem Backofen landen .

Grüße


----------



## motocross11 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin und mal wieder Petri allen Fängern.

 Bei mir gab es die letzte Woche auch wieder einige schöne Hechte und ein paar Beifänge.


----------



## motocross11 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und die zweite...


----------



## motocross11 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und die letzten.


----------



## jkc (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Leute, ich hab´s raubfischmäßig leider etwas schleifen lassen...

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

So, habe es etwas nachgeholt:






Dummer Weise ist nach diesem Foto der Kescher im Wasser verschwunden, während ich auf der anderen Seite des Bootes den Fisch verarztet habe.|rolleyes:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

echt  - Kescher weg? 
Ärgerlich - aber Glückwunsch zum Fisch!


----------



## jvonzun (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allerseits


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

er wieder mit endgeilem Foto! 
Da kannste mal helfen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327974


----------



## Pinocio (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kurz Offtopic:
Was für Kescher benutzt ihr da auf den Fotos? 
Nachdem mir jetzt 2mal hintereinander der gefangene Hecht im Kescher durchgedreht ist, überlege ich ich wie man das vernünftig löst, damit der Hecht wieder einigermaßen vernünftig aus den Maschen befreit werden kann ohne dass man irgendetwas rausschneiden muss.

Petri zu den Fängen. Das Bild mit dem Barsch ist sehr geil.


----------



## UnterGrundmann (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Einfach einen Kescher mit gummiertem Netz kaufen, schon hat man die Probleme nicht mehr.


----------



## Siever (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Pinocio schrieb:


> ...damit der Hecht wieder einigermaßen vernünftig aus den Maschen befreit werden kann ohne dass man irgendetwas rausschneiden muss.



Auf jeden Fall gummiert, geräumig und mit großen Maschen...

Peeetri zu den schönen Fischen hier!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Das Bild mit dem Barsch finde ich gar nicht schlecht. Auch mit dem tollen Gewässer im Hintergrund. Man sieht das man sich Mühe gemacht hat. Hätte vielleicht den Barsch ins Bild schwimmen lassen oder "mittig" gesetzt. Der Himmel u Landschaft ist etwas überstrahlt und der Barsch hat mehrere Farbstiche, die man aber noch etwas entfernen kann (wenn man denn will)

Warte noch auf die Exotenbilder


----------



## jkc (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin, also bei einigen der letzten Fischen habe ich festgestellt, dass es nur ein Gerücht ist, dass sich Haken darin nicht verfangen, ich bin dann aber schnell mit meiner Knipex dran und alles was Probleme macht wird gnadenlos weggekniffen, verkürzt das Abhaken wesentlich.#6
Wichtig finde ich, dass das Netz tief genug ist, damit der Fisch in normaler Schwimmlage komplett unter Wasser ist, wenn der Kescher über der Bordwand hängt. 
Das auf dem Foto war ein DAM Bärenstarker mit 80cm Bügellänge und natürlich mit gummiertem Netz.

Petri, Leute und Danke für die schönen Bilder.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei mir gabs heute Abend mal wieder einen Zander


----------



## AllroundAlex (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern habe ich das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt um den Hechten mit der Fliegenrute nachzustellen.

Ich hatte Glück und konnte drei zum Anbeißen überlisten.
Der größte hat 75cm, der mitlere 57cm und der kleine (im Kescher) hat 45cm. 
Alle drei haben auf helle Zonker gebissen.


----------



## jkc (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Euch Beiden!

Köder des Tages war heute ein Eigenbau-Ukko-Abklatsch, die einzigen beiden Bisse gingen auf sein Konto bei nur kurzer Einsatzdauer.
Zudem der bisher größte Fisch auf einen Eigenbau.#6











Vom Waller leider nur Handybilder...
Zwischenzeitig hatte ich im Drill Sorge um die Schraubösen, ist noch ein älteres Werk mit kurzen (leider rostenden) Ösen, ebenso um die Drillinge die auf´s Hechtfischen dimensioniert sind.
Stellte sich beides jedoch als unberechtigt heraus, womit ich jedoch nicht gerechnet hätte war, dass der Rosco-Sprengring mit über 45kg Tragkraftangabe die Schwachstelle im System ist. Erst nach dem Hakenlösen merkte ich, dass ich den Drilling lose in der Zange hatte.|bigeyes Glück gehabt will ich meinen.#6






Als Bonus gabs kurz vor Schluss noch einen schönen Hecht.#6






Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Da kommen ja wieder tolle Fische raus!

Glückwunsch an die Fänger


----------



## AllroundAlex (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen!

-und echt Glück gehabt mit deinem Sprengring!


Bei einem Waller als Beifang mit Fliege hätte ich wohl keine Chance. Zum Glück gibt es die in meinem See eher in den tiefen löchern bzw nicht so häufig...


----------



## fishing jones (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

War letztes Wochenende mit benecito, aus dem Board, an der Elbe unterwegs. 

Super Kerl und ein 55er Küchenzetti fand auch den Weg an meinen Köder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

gemeinsam raus und dann noch fangen - was willste mehr?
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Monnes (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den tollen Fängen!
Hatte gestern einen besonderen Tag. Angeln mit der Familie. 
Erster Wurf ein mittlerer Zander, den ich leider kurz vor dem Kescher verloren habe. Und drei Stunden später (beim angesagten letzten Wurf) einen 70er Hecht! Meinen ersten für dieses Jahr. 






P.S. Nein, ich bin kein HipHop-er! Die Kappe hab ich eigentlich normal auf! Hatte die Sonne im Nacken. :m


----------



## Darket (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*






[/url][/IMG]
Jetzt nicht so beeindruckend, aber da das die ersten selbst gefangenen sind, die meine kleine Tochter zu essen kriegt, erfüllen sie mich mit einer gewissen archaischen Befriedigung. Die kleinen hab ich aber auch nur mitgenommen, weil die zu tief geschluckt hatten.


----------



## brauni (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri schöne Fische! Bei mir gab es gestern auch paar schöne Fische!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

da knallts aber - Glückwunsch an die Fänger!


----------



## SaJaPa (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern Abend war ich erneut bei uns am Oberrhein, und auch gestern Abend konnte ich einen Zander von 56 cm mit toter Ukel auf Grund fangen. Aktuell gibt der Rhein jeden Tag beim Ansitzen Zander her. Echt Wahnsinn!

Leider hab ich mir trotz Sonnencreme ganz böse meinen Nacken verbrannt, aus....!

Heute Nachmittag geh ich wieder ansitzen bis heute Abend, mal schauen ob erneut was geht 

Gruß, Sascha


----------



## SaJaPa (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hier der gestrige Erfolg.


----------



## Martinez (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde, wir waren zu Zweit am Vänern in Schweden unterwegs 


Ein Auszug von vielen Fischen, ich werde morgen versuchen nochmal nachzuliefern:

99cm






94cm






92cm





90cm







Tight Lines & guten Saisonstart in NL!
Martinez


----------



## beefnoodle (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei mir hat´s gedöbelt...gar nicht so einfach, ein Selfie mit ´nem tobenden Fisch:q:q


----------



## blumax (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

bei mir gab es den 83er karpfen|bigeyes


----------



## Clasher (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Endlich mal wieder an einem noch grundelfreien Gewässer geangelt, da freut man sich dann auch über Kaulbarsche.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hübscher Kerl!


----------



## J&J Fishing (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Martinez wo ist der Meterfisch?

nach vielen kleinen Rapfen in letzter Zeit gab's gestern Nacht mal wieder ein etwas besseren 80er|supergri


----------



## Leiwandizer (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu euren Fängen! Geht ja ganz schön ab 

Ich darf den ersten Barsch in diesem Jahr verzeichnen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blumax (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es nur diesen kleinen :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



blumax schrieb:


> heut gab es nur diesen kleinen :g


entschneidert - bassd!


----------



## Lazer45 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

...auch nur ein kleiner Kerl, aber kräftige Farben 

Gruß

Arno


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri den ganzen Fängern. Da ist ja einiges an Fisch raus gekommen. Schön das bei den meisten endlich wieder die Raubfisch Saison los geht.

Auch für meine Freunde und mich war es am Samstag endlich wieder soweit, denn die Freiheit - in den Niederlanden überall angeln zu dürfen - ist einfach unbezahlbar. Direkt in der Früh war aufstehen angesagt, denn jeder Tag wollte sinnig genutzt werden. C.a. 15 Stunden Spinnfischen bei bis zu 33 Grad haben mir zwar die letzte Kraft genommen. Am Ende konnten wir aber jeweils zu dritt 19 und 16 Raubfische überlisten. Ich selbst war mit 14 Fischen an diesen beiden Tagen mehr als zufrieden. Darunter einen 41 Barsch, einen 60+ Zander und ein paar Hechten von über 80cm. Ein wirklich gelunger Saison Auftakt. Diese tollen Fische und die dazugehörige Freiheit sind mehr als Trost genug darüber, dass mir mindestens 1 - 2 große Barsche und ein richtig Kampfstarker Fisch - der mir den Haken aufgebogen hat - ausgestiegen sind. Und als nettes Goodie hat man auch noch einen Boardie am Wasser getroffen, wie ich erst später feststellen durfte 

(41er Charakter-Barsch)




(Schöner Ü80 Hecht mit starkem Drill)




(Baum im Gesicht)




(Dieser Ausdruck entsteht, wenn man zuvor 4 Aussteiger und anschließend den gefühlten Fisch des Lebens dank aufgebrochenem Haken verloren hat und der einzig gefangene Fisch ein solcher Zwiebel-Hecht ist :q)


----------



## el.Lucio (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Fängern.
Bei mir gabs Samstag auch nochmal nen schönen Hecht.


----------



## denti (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wir waren Sonntag Morgen direkt nach der Arbeit angeln (Lippesee). Nach 2-3 Stunden hatten wir endlich Erfolg. 

Zunächst hat Michael einen 34cm Barsch gefangen und 5 Minuten später habe ich an der gleiche Stelle einen 39cm Barsch gefangen. 

Methode: Pose mit Würmern 

Das sind die ersten Barsche die wir gefangen haben und die groß genug für den Grill waren. Waren sehr lecker


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Aber Glückwunsch - da kommen ja die Räuber nun ;-)


----------



## beefnoodle (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Yeah, die Barsche gehen ab! Petri zu allen Fischen bisher, tolle Fotos!:k


----------



## Saka (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Dennis Knoll
Darf manin Holland Barsche entnehmen?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Saka schrieb:


> @Dennis Knoll
> Darf manin Holland Barsche entnehmen?


Wenn man die Schonmaße einhält, ja.
Allerdings sehe ich davon ab, Fische in den Niederlanden zu entnehmen da dort C&R gern gesehen ist und ich mich an die Regeln & Sitten halten möchte.


----------



## pike van dijk (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

petri allen fängern.


gestern hat die barschjagd mal wieder spass gemacht.


----------



## Leiwandizer (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute gabs bei der Freundin das hier:




[emoji51]


Tight lines 
Leiwandizer


----------



## Kami One (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ne Raubmuschel.  Petri. 

Und auch allen anderen Fängern ein fettes Petri. 

Die Räuber wollen dieses Jahr noch nicht so recht bei mir. Beim letzten Ausflug gab es zwar Bisse und auch Sichtkontakt, aber aus dem Wasser wollten sie einfach nicht raus.


----------



## feederbrassen (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kleiner Gierschlund auf ein 3 inch 
Köder |bigeyes
Besserer 30er auf nen Fz Blinker


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum" eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*

Ein Gewinnset besteht aus folgendem Inhalt:





Neu dabei in 2017:

*YOLO PIKE SHAD*





Der YOLO Pikeshad ist ein vom ganzen Quantum Raubfisch-Team entwickelter Köder – speziell für die Großhecht-Angelei. Der YOLO flankt mit dem ganzen Körper schon bei leichten Bleikopfgewichten verführerisch und schwimmt trotzdem stabil - auch bei schnellerem Zug. Fünf sorgsam ausgesuchte Designs bieten für so ziemlich jedes Hechtgewässer die passende Wahlmöglichkeit.

*Länge:* 22cm |*Gewicht: *60g | *Aktion:* sinkend


Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr im aktuellen Quantum - Katalog:
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/produkte/ 






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
*Gewinner Mai 2017*

Rallus

Rantanplan_420

sirkay


----------



## -iguana (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hier mal ein nicht ganz so alltäglicher Fisch.

 Pfauenbarsch gefangen in Singapur auf ein ganz ordinäres Heringspaternoster! 
 Geht überall

 Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

das ist ja cool - warste aktuell da?


----------



## ulfisch (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Meine schönsten Fänge dieses Jahr:vik:


----------



## blumax (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es den 70er:m


----------



## putschii (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

War heute das erste Mal mit der Fliege angeln und habe mich dann auch direkt, aufgrund des guten Wetters, mit der Badehose in die Ruhr gestellt, um mich wie ein "echter" Fliegenfischer zu fühlen.  Hätte eigentlich nicht gedacht, heute etwas zu fangen, da ich ja zum ersten Mal mit der Fliege fische und mich mit dem werfen noch schwer tue. Trotzdem habe ich einen kleinen Barsch auf den Wooly Bugger erwischt. Eine total schöne Angellei und ich muss zugeben, dass ich mächtig angetan bin von der Fliegenfischerrei:k


----------



## phirania (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Meine schönsten Fänge dieses Jahr:vik:



Na denn mal dickes Petri...#6
Besonders zum ersten Fang auf Bild 1 #6


----------



## KODArts (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Diese Woche versuchte ich mein Glück vom Ufer aus auf Barsche. Hier die zwei grössten Fänge.





39er Barsch, gefangen mit Nymphen





42er Barsch, gefangen mit Dropshot

Allen Anglern weiterhin ein dickes Petri! #6


----------



## KODArts (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Meine schönsten Fänge dieses Jahr:vik:



Besonders der 1. Fang gefällt mir besonders gut! Gratulation :m


----------



## grubenreiner (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Netter halbstarker Besuch an der Zanderrute:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

macht Laune so ein halbstark-Waller am Zandergerät ;-)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Das ist doch ein toller Fang und ein schickes Foto dazu. Petri

--
Bei mir gab es endlich Mal wieder Zander.
Anders als im letzten Jahr - wo die Zander wie bekloppt gebissen haben - sind es dieses Jahr überwiegend Hechte und Barsche. Umso erfreuter das ich gestern endlich einen zweiten Ü60 Zander überlisten konnte. Wurde auch Zeit


----------



## glavoc (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Meine schönsten Fänge dieses Jahr:vik:



Auch von mir dickste Petris!!#6#6
Sehr, sehr schön!|bigeyes
lg
#h


----------



## grubenreiner (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> ..... endlich einen zweiten Ü60 Zander überlisten konnte. Wurde auch Zeit




Auch Petri! Der wär mir auch lieber gewesen, aber man nimmt halt was man kriegt, gell .


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Oha, schöne Fische! 

Klasse Zander, Dennis! #6 

Und zu Grubenreiners Waller muss ich auch gleich noch einen von dieser Woche nachreichen


----------



## Mirko40 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin,

bei mir gab's heute einen "riesigen"Hecht.
Haben uns vor Lachen kaum beruhigen können.
Das Blech war ja fast schon größer als der Fisch selber.

@Santy
Ich kann dich beruhigen er schwimmt wieder.
Wenn er groß ist kannst von ausgehen komme ich wieder und werde ihn nochmal zum Landgang überreden.


----------



## Santy (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wenn du den so im Dreck rumziehst, wird das auch kein Großer.


----------



## dudelehmann (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

89 cm.juhuuu


Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

na guck an - Glückwunsch!


----------



## Kami One (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri. Das ja mal nen Brocken. Was hat ihn zum Anbiss verführt?


----------



## dudelehmann (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

easy shiner,einfach ne bank das ding


----------



## Kami One (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

In 5 inch?


----------



## dudelehmann (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Jepp


Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kami One (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke!


----------



## Clasher (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*







Ein schöner Brocken aus der Kinzig bei Gelnhausen.

Gruß oLLi


----------



## Ndber (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle Fänger!!
Kann auch mal wieder was vermelden#h
Nachdem ich heute den ganzen Nachmittag alles was die Köderbox so hergab durchprobiert habe und nicht einen einzigen Anfasser verbuchen konnte, entschied ich mich dann zum Schluss noch den guten alten Mepps-Spinner zu montieren!
Schon beim ersten Wurf ein Einschlag - konnte sich leider losschütteln. Ein paar Minuten später konnte ich dann diesen 61er Hecht in meinem Kescher begrüßen|wavey:

Was sagt mir das? Wenn gar nix geht - der Mepps geht (fast) immer:m


----------



## OSSSSE (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Ndber schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger!!
> Kann auch mal wieder was vermelden#h
> Nachdem ich heute den ganzen Nachmittag alles was die Köderbox so hergab durchprobiert habe und nicht einen einzigen Anfasser verbuchen konnte, entschied ich mich dann zum Schluss noch den guten alten Mepps-Spinner zu montieren!
> Schon beim ersten Wurf ein Einschlag - konnte sich leider losschütteln. Ein paar Minuten später konnte ich dann diesen 61er Hecht in meinem Kescher begrüßen|wavey:
> ...


Auch wenn das ganz moderne Zeug aus Japan irgendwie geil ist, Blech fängt nun mal immer...

Petri zu deinem Fang 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kami One (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nach langer Durststrecke gab es heute endlich mal (Raub-)Fisch. Auch wenn es nicht der Zielfisch war hab ich mich richtig gefreut.

Auf den für Hecht bestimmten Köderfisch ging dieser 33er Barsch. Der hat sich weder von 2 Drillingen noch von der Ködergröße abschrecken lassen.


----------



## pike-81 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moinsen!
Abgemetert !! 
Gestern war erst mein 2. Angeltag 2017...
Es sollte mit Großködern auf Freiwasserhechte gehen. 
Da der 1. Versuch mit Wathose nicht sehr erfolgreich war, wollte ich mich mal eben zwischendurch mit einem Twitchbait über einem Plateau entschneidern. 
Doch statt des angepeilten Schniepels, ist dann diese Mutti eingestiegen:




106cm
Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wahnsinn - das sind ja ein paar richtig tolle Fische an Land gekommen. Petri

---

Die letzten Angeltage waren der Hammer aber gestern hat alles in den Schatten gestellt. Ich konnte gestern ganze 17 Raubfische fangen. Darunter einen Ü70 Zander und zwei Ü40 Barsche. Was ein genialer Ausnahmetag!


----------



## blumax (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es 2 barsch:l


----------



## beefnoodle (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

wahnsinnsfotos und fisch!! sehr geil!

Bei mir schlagen die Forellen wieder zu, ganz klassisch old school auf dem Mepps Agila! Zwar nur ein kleiner, aber feiner :m


----------



## Fr33 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Abend in die Runde. Eig war ich heute nur auf Radtour im Rheingau. Aber als Angler hab ich einfach die Reiserute und eine Hand voll Köder mit hin geschmuggelt. Eine schöne Buhne gefunden und schóń´beim 4. Wurf ein schöner 88er Hecht eingestiegen.

Hab das Bild schnell mit einer Hand gemacht, daher auch die Qualität. Hoffe dennoch es gefällt.


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an die Fänger, ich tue mich immer etwas schwer mit einer Hand zu fotografieren. Bild ist doch OK.




Bei mir sieht ein 55er dann wie ein 35er aus...


----------



## TooShort (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Endlich kann ich auch mal wieder etwas präsentieren. Für mich stand die Bachforelle sehr weit oben in der Liste der Fische, die ich unheimlich gerne mal fangen würde. Gestern war es soweit. Ich habe mir mit zwei Bekannten für einen Bach in der Nähe eine Tageskarte gekauft. Was soll ich sagen, mein Traum ging in Erfüllung. 















Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schicke Bilder
Und n geiler Bart
Petri allen Fängern


----------



## MikeHawk (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern war der absolute Hammer, sowas hab ich in über 25 Jahren noch nicht erlebt.

Wir hatten zu 3. über 70 Barsche von 15-35 cm....und zwar alles auf Topwater!!! um die Mittagszeit...der helle Wahnsinn!


----------



## blumax (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es den schönen 73er:g


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die schlechteste Saisoneröffnung seit Jahren
Die drei Hechte waren 3 Tage hartes Angeln..
ein 80er




ein65er


----------



## Doerk71 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ein Urlaubs-Döbel aus der Spree hatte Lust, mir den einzigen [emoji30] Kurztrip ans Wasser zu versüßen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hecht99 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei uns beißen die Zander mal wieder wie zu alten Zeiten. Was die Größe vermissen lässt machen die Stückzahlen wieder wett. Auffällig ist, dass relativ große Rudel zur Zeit unterwegs sind. Das heißt, wenn man erst mal Fisch gefunden hat immer schön die Plätze ausfischen!!!

Hier mal ein schöner 61er Küchenfisch


----------



## hecht99 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

jetzt noch mal mit Bild|wavey:


----------



## Double2004 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nach einem 84er Hecht vor zwei Tagen, folgte heute ein wohlgenährter 70er. Die Überraschung kam dann beim Ausnehmen ans Tageslicht...|kopfkrat

Double2004


----------



## Kukulcan (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Nach einem 84er Hecht vor zwei Tagen, folgte heute ein wohlgenährter 70er. Die Überraschung kam dann beim Ausnehmen ans Tageslicht...|kopfkrat
> 
> Double2004



Wow, ist das eine Ente?


----------



## Double2004 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Jepp.


----------



## Tim89 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Das gleich hatte ich bei einer 60ger Bafo, allerdings war es noch eine ganz junges Entenküken. Ich war wirklich ganz schön geschockt als ich den Mageninhalt sah....


----------



## pike-81 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moinsen!
Dann mal guten Appetit!


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mal eben nach Feierabend über die Grenze. Mal eben... das war so mein Gedanke. Schließlich juckt es ja auch unter den Fingern. Also dem Kollegen geschrieben und los geht es. 
Ja - die Idee war nicht verkehrt. Für mal eben 7 Raubfische, darunter zwei Ü40 Barsche inkl. PB minimal nach oben geschraubt, ein guter Zander und 4 Hechte. War Hammer.


----------



## Hecht32 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern Mittag Glück gehabt. Schöner Hecht mit 107 cm. 
Köder war ein Rotauge mit 25 cm.


----------



## Onkel Tom (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle, schöne Fische! Ich komme seit Ewigkeiten kaum noch zum angeln, gestern hatte ich aber mal wieder die nötige Zeit. Hat auch endlich mal wieder mit zwei dicken Barschen geklappt.


----------



## pike-81 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geile Strecken Dennis Knoll. 
Hut ab und Petri Heil!


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## schuppensammler (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wurde auch mal wieder Zeit 





Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooShort (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri. Schicker Hecht. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## srim1337 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle,
mein erster überhaupt.
[emoji1][emoji1377]


----------



## Kami One (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zum ersten Zetti!!! Sieht aus wie ein kleiner Bach im Hintergrund. Nicht grad das typische Zandergewässer!??

Meiner lässt noch auf sich warten.


----------



## el.Lucio (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mein 1. Meterhecht :vik::k Genau 1,07m 
sry, für die schlechte Bildquali aber sollte schnell wieder ins Wasser und alleine...


----------



## SaJaPa (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wahnsinns Bilder die ihr hier postet!!!

Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri Heil!!!!

Ich war gestern Abend zum ersten mal überhaupt mit Gummifisch erfolgreich... Bisher immer nur mit Naturködern. 

Mit einem No-Action Gummi diesen 62er Hecht an den Jig-Haken bekommen!

Jetzt hat mich natürlich das Kunstköderfischen-Fieber gepackt .

Grüße aus dem nordbadischen Hockenheim. 

Sascha ✌


----------



## AnglerPSF (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Vergangenen Freitag sollte es eigentlich eine schnelle Forelle werden, stattdessen ist es ein schöner 60er Zander geworden. Damit habe ich mit dem guten alten Mepps Aglia nun wirklich alles gefangen, einfach ein klasse Köder!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Fängern #6
----
Neue Region, neues Glück.
Es war definitiv der schwerste Tag der Saison und es ging fast nichts obwohl viele Stelle wirklich nach Fisch gestunken haben... 
Dafür aber ein richtig klasse Barsch und der hat sich mehr als gelohnt. Ich komme zwar nicht über die 44 drüber, dafür aber ein weiterer toller 40+ Barsch


----------



## Esox-Toby (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Endlich hat es mal wieder gerappelt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

ein Hübscher, (der Hecht) ;-)))


----------



## Spinner79 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nach über 10 Jahren, gestern endlich den "Meter" geknackt.
108cm lang und 10kg schwer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

wow - Glückwunsch zum ersten Meter!!!


----------



## Spinner79 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Vielen Dank. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JottU (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Auf so einen warte ich schon 30 Jahre.
Wo bleibt der nur? #c


----------



## Barschflosse (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hechtmutti von 103 cm


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sonntag Abend, Angler kommen nach Hause - Meterhechte am Stück!!

Auch Dir Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Spinner79 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Super schöner Fisch. Gut genährt.  
Petri Heil zu diesem tollen Fang.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Barschflosse (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke für die Petris
Ja,die Mutti hatte auch einen richtig breiten Rücken.

Gruß und Petri Ramon


----------



## Wingsuiter (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Heil zu den klasse Hechten.
Ich konnte dann gestern endlich meinen ersten Zander fangen und dann direkt ein 80er. Da war das Wochenende für mich gerettet:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

fangt ihr alle nur noch dicke Fische?? 
Glückwunsch!


----------



## schuppensammler (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wenns läuft dann läufts^^

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

sieht so aus - Zeit , dass ich selber wieder raus komme!


----------



## postmaster (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*












|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

GEILES  Bild!

Glückwunsch zur Forelle!


----------



## postmaster (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> GEILES  Bild!
> 
> Glückwunsch zur Forelle!



Danke danke :l

So langsam legt sich die Nervosität, wenn ich einen Fisch am Haken habe. Bis jetzt bin ich regelrecht in Panik ausgebrochen vor lauter Freude etc. (ich angele seit ca. 1 Jahr) Ich freue mich zwar immer noch über jeden Fisch, aber ich habe mich (etwas) unter Kontrolle und denke auch an sowas z.B.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

klasse - unten fehlt etwas Licht, aber  das obere Foto find ich absolut toll als Erinnerung (Fotoprofis mögens anders sehen - MIR gefällts!! )


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



postmaster schrieb:


> So langsam legt sich die Nervosität, wenn ich einen Fisch am Haken habe. Bis jetzt bin ich regelrecht in Panik ausgebrochen vor lauter Freude etc.


Ich finde es jedes Mal wieder unglaublich genial zu sehen, wenn ich jemanden mit ans Wasser nehme und seine Reaktion nach dem ersten Fisch mitbekomme. Wenn er den ersten Hecht oder den ersten bessere Fisch in den Händen hält und am ganzen Körper am zittern ist.
Jedes Mal wieder faszinierend so etwas zu sehen. 

Petri allen Fängern


----------



## Koyote (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin, echt wieder geniale Fische dabei . 

Hab gestern die furchtlosen gehabt 

Weiterhin tight-lines
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde! Bei dem gestrigen Kaiserwetter habe ich Wathose gegen Badehose und Wasserschuhe getauscht, Bachforellen gab es auch:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nach dicken Barschen und Meterhechten kommen die jetzt alle mit schönen Forellen um die Ecke..

Ein scheinbar "fängiges" Wochenende.....

Glückwunsch an die Fänger


----------



## Michael079 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei mir hat es auch vor kurzem mal wieder geklappt. 42cm Barsch und ein 66cm Zander. Beide auf Köderfisch .


----------



## Kiesbank (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Meine erste RF auf Gummifisch die dann auch hängen geblieben ist,  dank Stinger.  Sollte eigentlich auf Hecht gehen.  Ein spitz ist mir dann auch noch eingestiegen aber c&r + Foto ist nicht meine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker86 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Michael079 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es auch vor kurzem mal wieder geklappt. 42cm Barsch und ein 66cm Zander. Beide auf Köderfisch .



Ist die Stelle nicht mehr als überfischt,
Im Nachbarland?

Gruß


----------



## grubenreiner (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

neuer PB:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wat ein schöner Mopel und schönes Foto (bis auf das Ding im Mund )
Dickes Petri


----------



## Angelmann67 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich find den Fisch aber auch gut getroffen. :vik:


----------



## Lorenz (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Rheinrapfen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Feierabend, wie das...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

läuft ja wieder überall....
Glückwünsche!


----------



## stp69 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin 

Darf ich vorstellen, mein erster Hecht, gestern aus der Aa bei Borken. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## schuppensammler (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich hab nur etwa 20 Barsche unter 20cm in 1 Stunde gefangen ^^

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@stp69
Zum ersten Hecht gibt es von mir ein kräftiges Petri!


----------



## Kiesbank (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute auf einer kurzen Tour dieser toller aitel.  Mal schauen wie der schmeckt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei den 64656546465213486 Gräten kann ich mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen..


----------



## TooShort (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Achwas. Fleischwolf regelt

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenkneter (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

morgens um halb 6 schon im wasser gestanden, um 6 war der am Band. Irgendsowas um die 1.10 schätz ich.


----------



## Pinocio (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute früh ab halb 5 ein wenig gejerkt am flachen See 3 kleine Hechte. Die großen wollen einfach nicht bei mir bisher. Dafür beißen die ganz kleinen wie verrückt auf alles, auch Köder,die genau so groß sind wie sie selbst. Sieht geil aus wenn so ein Minischniepel versucht den großen Salmo Pike zu attackieren.
Gegen 10 wurde es mir zu heiß und Angelzeug gegen Badehose getauscht.


----------



## NorbertHeidenau (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mein erster Zander überhaupt-deswegen gibt es ihn auch im Backofen.Gestern nach 22 Uhr an der Elbe deshalb Foto später zu Haus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

44,5




Zander aus einem kleinen Graben




91er




Mein erster Meter beim Spinnfischen. Und das in einem flachen und 3 Meter breiten Graben/Polder.







Gestern war ein wirklich komischer Tag. Ein Wechselbad der Gefühle, sowohl Gedanklich als auch Emotional. Daher möchte ich mich einfach selbst zitieren.



> Ein Tag zwischen Himmel und Hölle...
> 
> Ich bin noch ein wenig neben der Spur. Sowohl Gedanklich und Emotional...
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch an die Fänger und danke fürs einstellen...


----------



## W-Lahn (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Fettes Petri in die Runde, vor allem an Dennis #6

Ich war heute  an einem kleinen Waldbach und konnte ein paar halbstarke BaFos landen:


----------



## schwerhoeriger (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hel,

hier hatte ich einen Küchenzander von ca. 50 cm kurz vor der Ladung geknipst! Als das Handy wieder in der Hose war hatte sich ein Wels von vielleicht 1,6 m diesen geschnappt und ist mit seinem Happen davon! Konnte gar nicht so schnell reagieren wie das passiert ist und das so kurz vorm Ufer|bigeyes


----------



## Onkel Tom (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde!

Ich wollte heute auch mal wieder etwas Zeit am Wasser verbringen, viel Zeit ist es dann aber nicht geworden.
Es war mir viel zu voll am Wasser, leider mittlerweile normal geworden hier bei uns, in Ruhe angeln geht eigentlich kaum noch.

Was soll's, meine kleine und unscheinbare Stelle war noch frei. Große Barsche waren das Ziel, also den passenden Köder gewählt, erster Wurf und zack, da ist das Ding. Ein schnelles Bild und dann konnte ich auch schon bald wieder nach Hause düsen.


----------



## blumax (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

bei mir gab es heut 2 hechte :m


----------



## Fairplay61 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



blumax schrieb:


> bei mir gab es heut 2 hechte :m




Waren die Wobbler so groß oder die Hechte so klein ???|bigeyes


----------



## J&J Fishing (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nach dem ich die letze Zeit nur noch mit der UL-Rute auf Rapfen gefischt habe, war es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis auf die leichte Rute was fettes knallt.


----------



## Reg A. (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zum unverhofften Beifang!

Aber ganz schön blass, die gute Dame. Ist dein Gewässer so trüb? Oder täuscht die Färbung auf den Fotos? So blasse Hechte kenn ich nämlich nur aus Gewässern der Latte-Macchiato-Klasse.


----------



## J&J Fishing (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Petri zum unverhofften Beifang!
> 
> Aber ganz schön blass, die gute Dame. Ist dein Gewässer so trüb? Oder täuscht die Färbung auf den Fotos? So blasse Hechte kenn ich nämlich nur aus Gewässern der Latte-Macchiato-Klasse.



ne war wirklich so blass, war aus dem Rhein#h


----------



## ulli1958m (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dann will ich hier als Stipper auch mal ein Posting setzen  

Gestern Beifang an der Bolorute .....Barsch von 32cm |rolleyes

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Einzelne Made am 18er Haken, oder was? 
;-))
Glückwunsch, schöner Barsch!


----------



## ulli1958m (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einzelne Made am 18er Haken, oder was?
> ;-))
> Glückwunsch, schöner Barsch!


Danke....hat richtig Dampf an der Bolo gemacht |rolleyes
...16er Haken...0,12er Vorfach ...2 Maden & ein Caster

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

16er Haken - grobes Gerät ;-)


----------



## Barschflosse (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo
Für diesen 76cm Moppel brauchte ich doch etwas größere Haken.
Gruß und Petri Ramon


----------



## postmaster (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

:l:l:l:l


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Meine Fangmeldung von heute Morgen gegen 5.30 Uhr gibts diesmal als kleines Video 

[youtube1]YK8fS0t5JwI[/youtube1]

https://youtu.be/YK8fS0t5JwI


----------



## jvonzun (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## destoval (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern Abend den ersten guten Rheinzander dieses Jahr gefangen :g


----------



## beefnoodle (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kein Riese, aber der erste des Jahres...ein Grund zur Riesenfreude :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

wer den Kleinen nicht ehrt, ist den Großen nicht wert!

Geiles Foto, weil man die Freude über den "Kleinen" gut sehen kann!
Super..

(und geiler Nickname) ;-))


----------



## Thorsten1953 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Auch kein großer aber trotzdem einer der spektakulärsten von mir   (auf boilie gebissen)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

auf liegenden Boilie odern beim reinkurbeln??


----------



## Thorsten1953 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> auf liegenden Boilie odern beim reinkurbeln??


Auf dem liegenden boilie 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wenigstens Fischboilie oder ein süßer? ;-)))))


----------



## Thorsten1953 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Waren fischige boilies mit flusskrebsmehl. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

dann wars wenigstens kein ganz perverser Hecht ;-)))))


----------



## Lorenz (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## motocross11 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde. Hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner Fänge der letzten Wochen


----------



## motocross11 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und die zweiten


----------



## motocross11 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und die dritten


----------



## motocross11 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und das letzte


----------



## Reg A. (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich weiß ja, ich krieg gleich eine verbraten wegen "Foto-bashing", aber musst du denn echt jeden Schniepel knippsen? Du fängst doch gut genug und groß genug! Auf die Idee, z.B. nen Hecht unter nem Meter noch der Prozedur eines Fotoshootings auszsetzen, käme ich gar nicht (ohne Sparingspartner ohnehin nicht)! Und du hast das doch auch nicht nötig! 
Gut, ich knippse eh nur für den Eigenbedarf (deshalb sieht man von mir hier auch keine Bilder), und dann auch nur außergewöhnliche Fänge. Und das "Außergewöhnliche" schraub sich ja auch immer höher, je länger und damit i.d.R. erfolgreicher man angelt...

Kurzum: Petri zu deinen Fängen, aber dass dieses "Ich-muss-alles-ablichten-Gehabe" nicht jedermanns Sache ist, solltest du doch auch allein hier im Forum gemerkt haben. War vor meiner Registrierung ja schon stiller Mitleser, und Anfangs gabs für deine Fänge doch durchaus noch positives Feedback. Mittlerweilen ists da aber verdächtig still geworden, und dieses Verhalten komplett auf die Fischneid-Schiene zu schieben, wird der mangelnden Resonanz in meinen Augen nicht gerecht...

So, und nun warte ich auf meine Verwarnung oder zumindest die Löschung/Verschiebung dieses Beitrags *GrußanThomas*


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Also ich persönlich finde einen schön in Szene gesetzten "Schniepel" besser als den Meter-Hecht vor dem Eichen-Schrank im Wohnzimmer. Heißt ja auch "Aktuelle Raubfischfänge" und nicht "Rekord Raubfischfänge"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich finde einen schön in Szene gesetzten "Schniepel" besser als den Meter-Hecht vor dem Eichen-Schrank im Wohnzimmer. Heißt ja auch "Aktuelle Raubfischfänge" und nicht "Rekord Raubfischfänge"...


So ist es und damit das Thema hier wieder durch.
Danke



Reg A. schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja, ich krieg gleich eine verbraten wegen "Foto-bashing",


Das näxte Mal seh ichs als Vorsatz, diesmal (weil ich so nett bin, wider besseren Wissens) als Versehen............


----------



## Reg A. (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich finde einen schön in Szene gesetzten "Schniepel" besser als den Meter-Hecht vor dem Eichen-Schrank im Wohnzimmer. Heißt ja auch "Aktuelle Raubfischfänge" und nicht "Rekord Raubfischfänge"...



Ohne Frage, da geb ich dir Recht (und vor dem Wohnzimmerschrank gibts von mir sowieso keine Bilder...). Und wenn sich jemand, der eh nicht viel fängt, weil er z.B. selten ans Wasser kommt, auch über nen Schniepel freut und das entsprechend verewigt, liest du hier von mir ja auch nichts. Aber wenns jemand drauf hat - und motocross hats ja definitiv drauf - dann frage ich mich schon, weshalb dieser jemand wirklich noch jede Fritte in die Linse halten muss... Andere hier könnens ja auch, posten aber nicht jeden Schniepel. Und DIE bekommen dann auch die entsprechenden Wertschätzungen! Nur mal so zum Nachdenken...

Edit: Thomas' Nachricht kam schneller! Danke für die Nachsicht. Ab jetzt bin ich auch brav!


----------



## fish4fun (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

dann frage ich mich schon, weshalb dieser jemand wirklich noch jede Fritte in die Linse halten muss... 

Ich würde jetzt mal annehmen das da noch ein zweites Hobby mit drin steckt, das fotografieren an sich. Sind ja auch meist coole Bilder die da kommen. Gibt ja auch Leute die Vögel oder Libellen fotografiere, wozu auch immer.  #c

Gruß


----------



## Reg A. (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Lassen wir's. Ich hab Besserung gelobt, und die Boardreaktionen sprechen ja auch für sich (nicht jetzt von dir und W-Lahn, in der Vergangenheit)...


----------



## Welpi (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Es gibt durchaus stille Geniesser, die nicht jedes Photo mit einem Beitrag beklatschen müssen |rolleyes
Ich finde die Photos von Motocross toll.... dabei gehts mir nicht um die Grösse sondern um die Optik...immer her mit den schöngezeichneten Schniepeln!


----------



## ayron (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Welpi schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus stille Geniesser.... dabei gehts mir nicht um die Grösse sondern um die Optik...immer her mit den schöngezeichneten Schniepeln!



Das ist doch was für den Ferkelfander:m


----------



## PAFischer (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Erstmal Petri den Fängern.

@ Motocross: 

die Bilder sind wirklich ganz gut geschossen, aber Du drehst den Kontrast extrem hoch. Dann hast sowas wie diese Heiligenscheine und man verliert extrem an Details im Bild. 
Lieber die Farben etwas sättigen, dafür aber weniger Kontrast.
Ansonsten...schöne Fänge, schöne Bilder


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich freue mich über die Fotos, schön das hier weiter die Bilder geteilt werden. Scheiß egal wie die Größe ist, sie sind schön in Szene gesetzt.

Dickes Petri


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Eine gute Lösung wäre ein zwei Fotos ohne große Veränderung hier zu Posten und die anderen Mutantenfotos im Bilderthreat.

Petri zu den wirklich tollen Regelmäßigen Erfolgen. Gilt auch für die anderen Fänger. Fang = Freude und das ist schön.


----------



## MikeHawk (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Samstag konnte ich meinen PB um 1cm auf 98cm erhöhen 

Der Meter wurde mir im Süßwasser bisher leider verwehrt^^

Die Gute kam auf einen Salmo Slider in 10cm


----------



## blumax (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab die schöne 33er#6


----------



## PAFischer (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri den Fängern.
> 
> @ Motocross:
> 
> ...



Das war nicht negativ gemeint, sondern nur als kleiner Tipp für einen scheinbar ambitionierten Hobbyfotographen.
Ein Fehler den viele machen, dadurch hat man diese Lichtartefakte (sieht aus wie ein Heiligenschein)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Das war nicht negativ gemeint, sondern nur als kleiner Tipp für einen scheinbar ambitionierten Hobbyfotographen.
> Ein Fehler den viele machen, dadurch hat man diese Lichtartefakte (sieht aus wie ein Heiligenschein)



Beim Rapfen (u. a.) erkenne ich zwar den "Heiligenschein", aber stärker fällt das Rauschen in den Farben auf und das es sehr übersättigt ist. Teils wirken die Bilder schwarz. Schaut auch irgendwie nach einem Effekt aus. Würde an Bildern nur rumdoktern, wenns wirklich nötig ist. Vor allem braucht man auch einen gut eingestellten Monitor, der Farben, Kontraste usw. auch richtig darstellt (dazu gibts im Netz zb einige Tests) Ansonsten finde ich die Bilder nicht schlecht gemacht.


----------



## Krabat_11 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



blumax schrieb:


> heut gab die schöne 33er#6



Auch Oberrheinangler?


----------



## Krabat_11 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



J&J Fishing schrieb:


> Nach dem ich die letze Zeit nur noch mit der UL-Rute auf Rapfen gefischt habe, war es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis auf die leichte Rute was fettes knallt.


Glück gehabt, dass der Enddrilling ganz vorn im Maul hing....
trotzdem fettes Petri


----------



## Kami One (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger.  Sind ja wieder sehr schöne Fische dabei. 
Auch wenn es Einzelne gibt die kleine Spritzer nicht sehen wollen, hab ich mich gestern, nach vielen Schneidertagen, verdammt gefreut über meinen ersten Hecht 2017 (56 cm).

Erst hat er den Gummi attackiert und eindeutige Spuren hinterlassen. Beim zweiten Wurf in die Richtung hat er gehangen.


----------



## OSSSSE (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Kami One schrieb:


> Petri Heil an alle Fänger.  Sind ja wieder sehr schöne Fische dabei.
> Auch wenn es Einzelne gibt die kleine Spritzer nicht sehen wollen, hab ich mich gestern, nach vielen Schneidertagen, verdammt gefreut über meinen ersten Hecht 2017 (56 cm).
> 
> Erst hat er den Gummi attackiert und eindeutige Spuren hinterlassen. Beim zweiten Wurf in die Richtung hat er gehangen.


Petri  wurde aber auch mal Zeit 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kami One (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke!!! Demnächst greifen wir wieder zusammen an.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Das ist mal ein unerwarteter Beifang 
Vor allem wusste ich nicht einmal, dass es die bei uns in den Kanälen gibt.
Und der Einschlag...  vor den Füßen und ehe ich es realisieren konnte, hat mir das Teil schon einige Meter Schnur von der Rolle gezogen. Was eine Kraft.


----------



## Koyote (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle .

Bei uns werden die Barsche auch größer .

Und die Grundeln sind nicht weit, immer diese Grundel tocks... 

Weiterhin tight-lines
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Reg A. (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein unerwarteter Beifang
> Und der Einschlag...  vor den Füßen und ehe ich es realisieren konnte, hat mir das Teil schon einige Meter Schnur von der Rolle gezogen. Was eine Kraft.



Ja, Rapfen gehen geil ab! Biss und Anhieb? Fehlanzeige! Rapfenbiss = Drillbeginn 
Hatte letzthin auch nen Dicken als Beifang; leider geht denen schnell die Luft aus... Aber bis dahin ist's ein echtes Vergnügen!
Und last but not least: Petri!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mich haben die Grundeln auch tierisch genervt gestern. Da war ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder an der Weser und nur diese Viecher. Die gingen selbst auf 2 ganze Tauwürmer drauf, wobei die nicht einmal besonders groß waren. Bis Anfang der Dämmerung hab ich geangelt, schnell geknipst und dann weg....da vergeht einem schon etwas die Lust.


----------



## Lil Torres (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@D1985

dafür ist dein foto aber erste sahne, hammer!! :k


----------



## Innos (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> @D1985
> 
> dafür ist dein foto aber erste sahne, hammer!! :k




Das muss ich aber auch sagen... würde auch gerne solche Bilder machen können. :k


----------



## fishing jones (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@D1985

schöne Unschärfe des Hintergrunds. Was für eine Kamera hast du benutzt?


----------



## brauni (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger! Bei mir gab es die letzten Tage auch den einen oder anderen Fisch!


----------



## brauni (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Und noch ein paar!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke, wobei ich das nochmal bei schönerem Licht machen muss.

@ fishing jones: Hab ich mit Systemkamera von Samsung gemacht. Ginge noch unschärfer, aber wollte den HG nicht total platt machen.

Petri zu den Raubfischen. Hätte auch gern mal wieder einen^^


----------



## harbec (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... Petri zu den tollen Fischen!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Das ist mal eine ordentliche Strecke Bräuni, dickes Petri.


----------



## Thorsten1953 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Und ich wäre schon bei einen 80+ überglücklich!  Wahnsinn fische.  Petri! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcinD (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo und Petri zu den schönen Fischen.

Nachdem ich im Frühjahr meine Prüfung bestanden habe und die Schonzeit vorbei war, konnte ich auch in unserem Vereinssee einen 62 cm Hecht auf KöFi landen. Der erste Hecht in meinem Leben.

Ich muss gestehen, dass mir schon ordentlich die Pumpe ging, als die Pose loslief. 
Eine Woche vorher hat es an der selben Stelle meine gebrauchte Daiwa Teleskoprute (WG 80g) beim Anhieb zerlegt. |gr: 
Wahrscheinlich Altersschwäche.


----------



## blumax (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heute gab es die schöne 32er#6


----------



## sadako (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Zielfisch war ja eigentlich Barsch, aber über den Überraschungsfang hab ich mich dann fast noch mehr gefreut :m


----------



## motocross11 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Fängern,

 bei mir gibt es zur Zeit nur Barsch, Hecht und Co. scheinen wie verschwunden zu sein.


----------



## motocross11 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

hier noch eins


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri,
Sehr schöne Fische.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Tolle Barsche, und vor allem super Fotos! Petri Heil #6


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Erfolgreichen Fängern. Habe diesen Sa sauber abgeschneidert beim Versuch auf Hecht u Barsch. Naja, nächstes WE wird wieder voll angegriffen, soll ja temp mäßig wieder bergab und das wird wohl dem Erfolg nicht soo unzuträglich sein, gehe ich jetzt mal einfach von aus


----------



## warenandi (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@motocross11
Leck mich doch an die Bollen.....
Du kannst einen auch neidisch machen mit deinen Fängen.
Dickes Petri! :m


----------



## Kami One (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern hatte ich keine Lust auf Strecke machen und hab mich für nen Ansitz auf Hecht und nebenbei auf alles was nen Wurm nimmt entschieden. War die richtige Wahl. 

Der Köderfisch war kaum drin und schon gab es den ersten Einschlag. 

57er Hecht





Und kurz vor Schluss hatte dieser 71er noch Appetit auf ne große Plötze. 





Ein geiler Sonntag!!!

Der Tauwurm hat keinen Abnehmer gefunden.


----------



## beefnoodle (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

oh geiles Teil, Kami!
Bei mir hechtet es auch ganz gut...


----------



## jkc (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Leute! 

schwedischer Vetran mit Meter15:





ganzer Bericht im Bolmen-Thread

Grüße JK


----------



## blumax (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es diesen schön 30er die sind bei uns selten :m


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wow, jkc das ist ne Maschine. Petri Heil #6


----------



## jkc (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke Franz!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

wieder viel tolle Fische!!
Glückwunsch an die Fänger


----------



## blumax (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es 2 schöne forellen 32 und 31 zum grillen:m


----------



## phirania (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Klein aber fein,mein erster dies Jahr im Kanal.


----------



## jvonzun (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

zurück aus den hochalpinen Schweizer Bergen


----------



## jochen68 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*






Ein netter Barsch auf die Zupfrute mit Hegene! Und man glaubt es kaum: er hatte die Nymphe so gierig genommen, dass die Lösezange weit im Rachen verschwand - oder er war auf irgendwas eingestiegen?


----------



## schwerhoeriger (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jvonzun schrieb:


> zurück aus den hochalpinen Schweizer Bergen



Petri,

schöner Fisch. Dürft Ihr soche Fische entnehmen oder müssen die zurück gesetzt werden ?

Grussen Michael


----------



## jvonzun (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

man darf in der CH alle Fische zurücksetzen, wenn man es richtig argumentiert.
 Der biss in 20m Tiefe, das überleben sie leider nicht.


----------



## .Sebastian. (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde. Tolle Fische dabei, wie so oft #6

Die ersten Hechte im Anglerleben meiner Freundin


----------



## .Sebastian. (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Und auch von mir ein paar Räuber der letzten Tage


----------



## phirania (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Na denn mal dickes Petri an euch beiden.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum" eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*

Ein Gewinnset besteht aus folgendem Inhalt:





Neu dabei in 2017:

*YOLO PIKE SHAD*





Der YOLO Pikeshad ist ein vom ganzen Quantum Raubfisch-Team entwickelter Köder – speziell für die Großhecht-Angelei. Der YOLO flankt mit dem ganzen Körper schon bei leichten Bleikopfgewichten verführerisch und schwimmt trotzdem stabil - auch bei schnellerem Zug. Fünf sorgsam ausgesuchte Designs bieten für so ziemlich jedes Hechtgewässer die passende Wahlmöglichkeit.

*Länge:* 22cm |*Gewicht: *60g | *Aktion:* sinkend


Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr im aktuellen Quantum - Katalog:
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/produkte/ 






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
*Gewinner Juli 2017*

-iguana

Kami One

Barschflosse


----------



## Thorsten1953 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kami One (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wuuhaa...das ist ja geil. Und das passt auch super, da ich in 2 Wochen eine Boddentour gebucht habe. Mal gucken ob die   Köder den Räubern dort gefallen. Natürlich gibt's dann hier Fotos.

Petri an alle Fängerinnen und Fänger. [emoji106] [emoji122]


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

PN für Adressen sind raus - Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!!


----------



## Barschflosse (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Super,freue mich ganz besonders über die Gewinnmitteilung hier bei Raubfischfänge 2017 im Board und gratuliere auch den anderen Gewinnern.

Gruß und Petri Ramon


----------



## phirania (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Einen Lütten gabs bei mir heute auch..


----------



## -iguana (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Vielen Dank, freu mich auch riesig über den Gewinn!! 
Glückwunsch an die anderen Gewinner!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

sich freuende Gewinner und neue Meldungen - so muss das...


----------



## Kami One (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke nochmal und Glückwunsch an die anderen beiden. 

@piranha
Sieht aber gut genährt aus der Esox. Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

diesmal waren alle Gewinner schnell - alle Adressen da.
Eingetütet auch alles schon und morgen geht das raus !


----------



## Seele (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ein hübscher Kerl (der Waller)..
:q:q:q:q

Glückwunsch, Seele,


----------



## Thorsten1953 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wo hast du den gefangen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dickes Petri an alle, wieder tolle Fische dabei.
Und ein dickes Petri zu dem tollen Wels - klasse Fisch.



Thorsten1953 schrieb:


> Wo hast du den gefangen?


Das ist wie bei den Frauen und dem Alter. Das fragt man nicht :q

----
Gestern war zwar schwer aber der Spinner hat es am Ende gerissen.

44er again (ich komme echt nicht über die 44 rüber #c)





Also darf er noch wachsen. Ich komme wieder wenn du 45 bist  |rolleyes




Und schöne Bilder können bei einem entspanntend Tag entstehen.


----------



## jochen68 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Seele schrieb:


>



... komm, gib zu, das ist Deine aufblasbare Schwimmhilfe |bla:

Fettes Petri!


----------



## .Sebastian. (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri, schöner Waller Seele #6


----------



## -iguana (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mittlerer Pfauenbarsch aus Singapur

 Sorry für das mittelmäßige Bild, ist aus nem GoPro Video!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Päckchen sind bei der Post - Glückwunsch nochmal an  die Gewinner!!


----------



## motocross11 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde und Glückwunsch den Gewinnern.

 Hier mal die Bilder vom gestrigen Schwarzbarschangeln


----------



## motocross11 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

.....


----------



## Reg A. (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



motocross11 schrieb:


> Hier mal die Bilder vom gestrigen Schwarzbarschangeln



*Klugschei**ermodus an* Seh da keine Schwarzbarsche, nur Forellenbarsche. *Klugschei**ermodus aus*

Aber Petri zu den Exoten aus der Müritzanlage!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Reg A. schrieb:


> *Klugschei**ermodus an* Seh da keine Schwarzbarsche, nur Forellenbarsche. *Klugschei**ermodus aus*
> 
> Aber Petri zu den Exoten aus der Müritzanlage!


Rüschtüsch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind wohl keine klassischen Schwarz-, sondern Forellenbarsche...
> 
> Dazu auch:
> Nicht heimische und gebietsfremde Arten in der Aquakultur
> ...


----------



## beefnoodle (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

oh wie geil!! tolle Fische!!! wo habt ihr sie geangelt? Petri...
bei mir gab´s nur die klassischen Flußbarsche :q:q


----------



## phirania (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei mir gabs auch wieder nen Lütten Hecht.


----------



## harbec (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... Petri zu den schönen Fängen auf dieser Seite.
Natürlich ein ganz dickes Petri zu dem Wels.
Auf welchen Köder biss er?


----------



## postmaster (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mein 2. Hecht überhaupt, seitdem ich den Schein habe  (70cm & PB)  Zwar wie beim ersten Mal auch "nur" einen Beifang, da Forelle mein Zielfisch ist, aber das ist ja das schöne am angeln: man weiß (fast) nie, was man dran hat.. Umso größer war die Freude als sonst bei einem Forellenfang. Gefangen auf einen Forellenblinker und meiner leichten Spinnrute.
Bevor ich den Hecht dran hatte, hatte ich paar Forellen davor beim Drill verloren, da die in der Iller bei uns ziemlich Kampfstark sind #c. Den Hecht konnte ich ordentlich Landen :k


----------



## gambinho (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Für mich gabs heut diesen schönen Barsch.


----------



## Silvio.i (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Klein, aber mein!


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die Bestien des Sees.


----------



## Kami One (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Passt ja super zum Nickname. 

Petri zu den großen und kleinen Räubern. 
Bei mir waren die letzten 2 Ausflüge Schneider. Hätte gedacht das kühle Wetter und der viele Regen bringt die Räuber in Beisslaune.


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich fange ja auch keine Riesen, ich bin einer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

gut gekontert ;-))

Und den Fängern Glückwunsch zu den Fischen - wer den Kleinen nicht ehrt, ist den Großen nicht wert!!


----------



## phirania (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute gabs dann mal in etwas größer,immerhin 53 cm.


----------



## blumax (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es die beiden#6


----------



## Macraei (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Jetzt darf ich auch endlich mal... ein schöner 67er 





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bernie007 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Fettes Petri an alle. Ich war auch gestern am See und gestern war der Tag den mutigen :q


----------



## Bernie007 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## phirania (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute gabs auch wieder Zander .
Knapp 70 cm.


----------



## Chuldogg (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mein erster Fisch vom Belly-Boot und dann gleich so ein Riese:q


----------



## phirania (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Na denn mal Petri zu dem Riesen. #6


----------



## Angler9999 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich fange ja auch keine Riesen, ich bin einer.



Bei dir sieht doch jeder Fisch so klein in der Hand aus...>)


----------



## phirania (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Läuft..
Zander 80 cm


----------



## jkc (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ausm Kanal??? Dann dreifach Petri!


----------



## phirania (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jkc schrieb:


> Ausm Kanal??? Dann dreifach Petri!



Ne diesmal Werse bei Münster.
Ist aber auch vor 2 Wochen noch ein 98 er gefangen worden.
Also Luft nach oben ist noch|rolleyes


----------



## jkc (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Na trotzdem Petri! 80er Zander ist immer geil.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gut im Futter, super Fisch!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den Fischen - teils ja echte Brocken bei.

---
Bei mir gab es meinen ersten Wolfsbarsch




Und gestern dann noch kurz über die Grenze und neben ein paar kleinen Barschen einen netten Hecht, den mein Kollege kurz beim Drill & Keschern geknipst hat.


----------



## blumax (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

von gestern den schonen barsch


----------



## Wildkarpfen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schöner Esox vom Schweriner See


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*




Endlich wieder Zander.

Gar nicht so leicht einem kleinen Holländischen Jungen auf Holländisch zu erklären, wie man ein Foto "gerade" macht :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gibts bei Handys oder Kompakten keine "Wasserwaage"? Hätte er bestimmt leichter umsetzen können.


----------



## blumax (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es den schönen döbel#6


----------



## Fischknipser (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Endlich gab's nach langer Durststrecke endlich mal wieder n en Hecht aus den Baggerloch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hecht aus dem Kraut..
Imo.läufts irgendwie...#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

seeeehr schöne Fische fangt ihr wieder!!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## DirkulesMG (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute Morgen gegen 7 knallte diese schöne Dame auf einen 10cm Zander Pro Shad. Hatte gehofft den Meter endlich zu knacken, da fehlten dann aber noch 4 cm #6


----------



## jkc (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Also ich wäre heute mit so einem Fisch mehr als zufrieden gewesen.#6 Bei mir gab es nämlich nur einen Fehlbiss...

Petri!


----------



## Darket (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich habe letzte Woche den ersten Rapfen meiner Angelkarriere gefangen, Gleich ein 75er. Und just da hab ich mein Handy zu Hause vergessen... Kopf@Wand. Hat nen sehr geilen Drill geliefert an der 14g Barschrute.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch! Dann wiederholen und Foto machen ;-)


----------



## Darket (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke, Ich werde es versuchen. Scheinbar geht deren Saison dieses Jahr tatsächlich zum Ende der Schonzeit erst los. Die letzten Jahre waren sie schon ab Mai aktiv, dieses sehe ich sie erst seit Anfang Juli rauben. Den letzte Woche habe ich auf Sicht gefangen als er mir mit seinen zwei Kumpels die Schnur gekreuzt hat.


----------



## aufe_und_obe (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kurzweiliger tag, erst um 9 uhr spontan entschieden ans wasser zu fahren, dort festgestellt das die Hälfte der Ausrüstung Zuhause vergessen wurde, dann gibt's Echolot den geist auf. 
Aber der Ärger war Schnell vergessen


----------



## Bibbelmann (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Tolle Fänge. Petri Heil!

Wo ist das denn? Hab ne Zeit lang in Oberbayern gewohnt, allerdings ohne solche Erfolge...: )


----------



## aufe_und_obe (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Dank! 
Am Bayerischen Meer, muss mich an dieser Stelle auch bei meinem Bruder und 2 Kumpels bedanken, war ein Tolles Teamwork, ohne die es nicht geklappt hätte!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dickes Petri zu den Fischen. 

Am Wochenende war es zwar sehr zäh aber es gab dennoch ein paar gute Fänge. Und erneut ein schöner 40er Barsch, wobei der weder in der Hand noch auf dem Foto nach einem 40er ausgesehen hat. Faszinierend wie unterschiedlich groß Barsche aussehen können.


----------



## motocross11 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri, sind ja wieder schöne Fische dabei. Bei mir gab es am Wochenende Barsch satt. Außerdem ein paar Hechtlein und auch 2 Hechte.


----------



## motocross11 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

die nächsten...


----------



## motocross11 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und die letzten...


----------



## cafabu (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Im Mai diesen Jahres wurde ich als Tester der Black Cat und Quantum Spinner Baits ausgelost. Der Testbericht ist in der letzten Magazinausgabe zu lesen. Nun hat der Quantum Yolo Pike Shad 22cm 60 gr. Perch doch noch den Erfolg gebracht: 
Am 16.07. an einem regnerischen Vormittag kam ein Hecht von 82 cm und 6 Pfund in den Kescher.:vik:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*





75 cm




80cm




90 cm




95 cm
und zum Abschluss




122cm

Die unter 70cm werden ab sofort nicht mehr fotografiert sondern im Wasser vom Haken gelöst.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute gabs mal einen 75er Hecht. Naja zumindest mal ein Fortschritt. Leider war der Akku schon platt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dickes Petri
@Tommi Ich sehe keine Bilder bei dir?

---

Gestern Abend wollte ich nur kurz schauen wie die Fische beißen.
Einen guten Hecht, erneut einen 40er Barsch und einen schönen Zander.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Dickes Petri
> @Tommi Ich sehe keine Bilder bei dir?



Danke, Dir auch Petri  
Bilder sollten aber da sein. Ich sehe sie zumindest....|kopfkrat
Brauchen aber wohl etwas zu laden.....


----------



## jkc (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nope ich leider auch nicht, auch gestern vom heimischen Rechner hab ich nix gesehen, von hier sehe ich auch D1985 und Dennis Bilder nicht.
Aber Petri natürlich!


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Im Link ist bei Tommi vorne etwas zu viel drin...

Ich habs mal korrigiert. Falls ich es löschen soll, kurze Info an mich....

75
http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/bilder/2017/sommer/hecht75_8.7.16.JPG
80
http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/bilder/2017/sommer/hecht80_16.7.17.JPG
90
http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/bilder/2017/sommer/hecht90_16.7,17.JPG
95
http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/bilder/2017/sommer/hecht95_17.7.17.JPG
122
http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/bilder/2017/sommer/hecht122_17.7.17.JPG


dickes Petri


----------



## jkc (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke! Mit Bildern ist echt schöner :q

Was haste Da fürn Kescher Tommi? Ist das der von Westin?

Ah, ok Westin kommt nicht hin, mutmaßlich Spro...

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jkc schrieb:


> Danke! Mit Bildern ist echt schöner :q
> 
> Was haste Da fürn Kescher Tommi? Ist das der von Westin?
> 
> ...



Ja genau, der von Spro ist das.:m


----------



## fishhawk (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo,

dickes Petri an Tommi.

Ich nehme an, alle wieder mit Stahlvorfach gefangen.


----------



## Bibbelmann (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

den 122er souveraen weit vorgehalten 
Petri!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dickes Petri an Tommi.
> 
> Ich nehme an, alle wieder mit Stahlvorfach gefangen.



Selbstverständlich:m



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> den 122er souveraen weit vorgehalten
> Petri!



Klar, mache ich immer.
Ich finde so kommt der Fisch besser zur Geltung und wirkt besser.
Allerdings schreibe ich auch grundsätzlich die richtige Größe gleich dabei.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wenigstens die Barsche lassen mich nicht im Stich.


----------



## Lommel (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dann auch von mir ein paar Fänge:





Schöner Schwedenhecht von Anfang Mai, Grösse unbekannt da ich das Massband in der Hütte liegen gelassen hab #t. Meter hatte der aber 




Erste Meerforelle aus der Ostsee






und noch zwei Sommerhechte von 95 cm und 105


----------



## Angler2097 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Das kann sich sehen lassen. Petri!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich war heute auch wieder raus..




75 cm




85 cm




und 108 cm


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Heil Tommi, die Hechte haben sicher schon Angst davor, wenn der Urlauber aus Deutschland wiederkommt!

Jürgen


----------



## Fischknipser (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Tommy,was für feine Fische.
Wo bist du unterwegs ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Petri Heil Tommi, die Hechte haben sicher schon Angst davor, wenn der Urlauber aus Deutschland wiederkommt!


Die haben schon gewartet. Die wollten mal wieder aufs Foto..:q





Fischknipser schrieb:


> Wo bist du unterwegs ?


In Holland...|rolleyes


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sauber Tommi und Gratulation zum erneuten Meter 

Wie hast du die gefangen? Geschleppt?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wie hast du die gefangen? Geschleppt?



Der Meter war geschleppt. Die beiden anderen geworfen.


----------



## markus_82 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

mal wieder was anderes außer Hecht, Barsch und Zander.


----------



## Schmidtler (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute 3 Stunden an der Elbe bei Tiefstack unterwegs gewesen. Der erste Fang an der baitcaster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem M2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



markus_82 schrieb:


> mal wieder was anderes außer Hecht, Barsch und Zander.


Darf man mal fragen was das ist?

Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## markus_82 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



zokker schrieb:


> Darf man mal fragen was das ist?
> 
> Petri allen Fängern.



Das ist ein kleines Zingel.


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



markus_82 schrieb:


> Das ist ein kleines Zingel.


Danke. Also aus der Donau, oder eben Nebenflüsse.


----------



## markus_82 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



zokker schrieb:


> Danke. Also aus der Donau, oder eben Nebenflüsse.



Ja, Donau ist richtig.


----------



## tonycash (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo, ich möchte Teilnehmen und meinen Fang posten  
Gestern an der Billwerder Bucht einen 96cm Zander gefangen. 
Leider hatte ich keine Waage aber ich schätze der wog mind. 10kg.
Der Zander meines Lebens 

Hier sind noch andere Bilder die ich nicht nochmal hochladen konnte. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4693692#post4693692

Gruss


----------



## Nevisthebrave (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

ja, es funktioniert...
Badespass und Angelei miteinander verbinden.
alle Familienmitglieder auf einem Bild
(also die Mutti auch)


----------



## jkc (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Leute! Das letzte Bild hat was!

Bei mir gab es endlich auch mal wieder Fisch, der erste nach knapp vier Wochen. Ich glaube ich habe ein ganzes Stück von meinem Drive im Schwedenurlaub gelassen.

Immerhin wars gleich ein schöner mit 93cm.





Weniger schön hingegen, dass der sich beim Hakenlösen meinen Daumen geschnappt und sich dann wie ein Krokodil im Kescher gewälzt hat.

Da ging mir kurzzeitig die Muffe. Ich hab noch gut in Erinnerung wie mein Daumen nach dem Biss eines Mittsechzigers ausgesehen hatte.|rolleyes
Solange der Kiefer zu war dachte ich da kommt nur noch geschnetzeltes wieder raus, zudem dachte ich für einen Moment der Daumen wäre gebrochen.

Um so verwunderter war ich als ich den Daumen wieder frei hatte und rundherum "nur" einzelne Löcher sehen konnte, die Zähne haben wohl tief genug gesessen damit es zu keinen Schnitten kam.

Trotz Blutstopspray drückte es aber scheinbar ganz gut aus den Löchern.





Wohl aber nochmal gehöriges Glück im Unglück gehabt. Es hat dann sogar noch zu einigen weiteren Würfen gereicht:






 So richtig motiviert war ich aber irgendwie nicht mehr...

Grüße JK


----------



## Fischknipser (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

[emoji106] gefällt mir  [emoji6] 
Petri zum Hecht und gute Besserung,hoffentlich entzündet sich nix. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gute Besserung an jkc - krasse Bilder ;-)


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo,



> hoffentlich entzündet sich nix.



Das hoffe ich auch, aber es sieht ja so aus, als ob der die Wunde sofort desinfiziert hat.

Erfahrene Raubfischangler haben neben Lösezange, Bolzenschneider etc, meist auch Desinfektionsmittel und Verbandszeug dabei.


----------



## Lemmingx (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

falscher Thread, sorry


----------



## Nordan (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Erfahrene Raubfischangler haben neben Lösezange, Bolzenschneider etc, meist auch Desinfektionsmittel und Verbandszeug dabei.



Und ich hätt am liebsten immer zusätzlich direkt ne hübsche Krankenschwester mit, nuja....





Definitiv nicht das schönste Bild, aber dafür mein erster an der frisch gekauften Stellfischrute.
Und mit 78 cm und 2.9 Kilos auch ein brauchbarer Einstand.
Beim Biss sind lauter Kleinfische aus dem Wasser gesprungen und die Pose wurde unter Wasser gerissen. War ein Klasse anblick.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@jkc 
Petri zum klasse Hecht, bei deinen Schilderungen und der bildlichen Vorstellung dass der Hecht deinen Daumen im Maul hatte schüttelts mich. 

Du kannst von Glück reden, dass dein Daumen nicht aus Fluorocarbon ist, sonst wäre er durch :q :q 

@ Nordan
Petri zum Stellfisch-Hecht!
Wie oft musstest du das probieren, bis es das erste Mal mit einem Fang geklappt hat?


----------



## Nordan (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @jkc
> 
> Du kannst von Glück reden, dass dein Daumen nicht aus Fluorocarbon ist, sonst wäre er durch :q :q
> 
> ...



Super Spruch, danke dafür, hab sehr gelacht!:m

War das zweite mal angeln, jedoch musste ich das erste abbrechen wegen Gewitter. Also ca 6 h gefischt.
Ist ein sehr raubfischfreundliches Gewässer.


----------



## mobifo (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gut, eigenzlich kein Raubfisch aber nach langer Durststrecke attackierte dieser kleine Aland meinen Spinner direkt vor meinen Füßen. ..






Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Fischknipser schrieb:


> [emoji106] gefällt mir  [emoji6]
> Petri zum Hecht und gute Besserung,hoffentlich entzündet sich nix.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Beim Hecht.......?    |kopfkrat.........


----------



## jkc (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nice Leute, ist doch schön wie so ein Vorfall zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beitragen kann. Heute sieht es schon sehr gut aus, nix entzündet und ich kann den Finger im Gegensatz zu gestern sogar schmerzfrei etwas bewegen. Stand jetzt vermute ich, dass das Übermorgen nahezu verheilt ist.
Und ja, Ersthilfe-Set ist bei mir immer mit dabei, wo mir gerade einfällt, dass ich Pflaster nachlegen muss.


Petri und Grüße


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jkc schrieb:


> ...Ersthilfe-Set ist bei mir immer mit dabei, wo mir gerade einfällt, dass ich Pflaster nachlegen muss...



Hab ich auch immer dabei. 

Ordentlich bluten lassen, dann rauf pinkeln und Isolierband rum.


----------



## phirania (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



zokker schrieb:


> Hab ich auch immer dabei.
> 
> Ordentlich bluten lassen, dann rauf pinkeln und Isolierband rum.


#6#6#6


----------



## phirania (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jkc schrieb:


> Petri Leute! Das letzte Bild hat was!
> 
> Bei mir gab es endlich auch mal wieder Fisch, der erste nach knapp vier Wochen. Ich glaube ich habe ein ganzes Stück von meinem Drive im Schwedenurlaub gelassen.
> 
> ...


Na denn mal gute Besserung..
Der Daumen zeigt ja schon in die richtige Richtung..#h


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Es brauchte heute nicht viele Überredungskünste um meinen kleinen Cousin, begeisterter Jungangler, davon zu überzeugen dass wir beide im Schlauchboot auf dem See deutlich besser aufgehoben wären als auf dieser Familienfeier.

Ich hatte zwar nur Zander-Zeug im Auto, aber egal hauptsache Angeln. 
Und bei so einem Wetterchen mit dem Schlauchi auf dem See rumschippern: 
Anhang anzeigen 258699

... das ist für sich genommen ja auch schon mal ne ganze feine Sache. 

Für meinen Cousin war es die erste Boots-Angeltour seines Lebens. 
Da ich nicht darauf vorbereitet war, hatte ich nur wenig Ausrüstung mit, insbesondere nichts womit man vllt. kleine Barsche hätte ärgern können.

So mussten wir es auf Hecht und Zander probieren - dass das an so einem schönen Sonntag Nachmittag nicht besonders leicht werden würde hatte ich schon geahnt. 
So tat sich beim Werfen mit Gummifisch leider auch nicht wirklich viel. 

Beim Druchkramen meiner Angeltasche fand ich zum Glück noch einen recht großen Wobbler ( Rapala Super Shad Rap 14cm) den ich mir kürzlich auf Empfehlung von Sten Hagelvoll bestellt hatte.

Also haben wir kurzerhand den ziemlich großen Wobbler an die viel zu leichte Rute rangemacht und haben schön gemütlich über den See geschleppt. 

Mit der Gemütlichkeit wars dann aber recht schnell vorbei. Es gab einen Volleinschlag auf der Schlepprute und ein Fisch zog uns ordentlich Schnur von der Rolle. Die leichte Zanderrute verneigte sich mächtig. 

Doch am Ende ging alles gut, und wir konnten einen stattlichen Hecht Keschern! 

Anhang anzeigen 258700


Ein gelungener kleiner Ausflug mit Boots- und Hechtpremiere für meinen Cousin. Hätte schlechter laufen kaufen  

Anhang anzeigen 258701


----------



## jkc (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Na Petri!#6


----------



## phirania (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Franz.#6
So macht Angeln Spass ..:q


----------



## mobifo (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ein fettes Petri

... keine Familienfeier kann da mithalten ... [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an die Fänger
Gute Besserung für die Hand.


Ps: die Vollzitate nerven


----------



## blumax (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es wider ein döbel ich frag misch wo die mit ein mahl her  kommen;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

welches Gewässer?


----------



## blumax (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

ich war an der bode


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

aber da gibts doch schon immer Döbel, wenn man googelt.
z. B.:
http://www.anglermap.de/angeln/gewaessersteckbrief_angelkarte.php?id=5822
Weil Du Dich fragst, wo die her kommen - die waren wohl schon da. ;-))))

Glückwunsch zum Fang jedenfalls!


----------



## jochen68 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... bei der Anfahrt zum eigentlichen Angelplatz mal den Rapala-Magnum rausgehängt. Auf dem Echo sahen wir dann vor einer Halde ein richtig dickes langes einsames Signal im Mittelwasser, "eine dicke Mutti auf 8m!" riefen wir fast unisono. Und dann  rappelte es auch schon. Leider patze mein Partner beim Keschern und der Wobbler samt Hecht hingen außen. Dabei hatte ich mir letzte Woche extra mal einen neuen Kescher, einen richtig großen gekauft. Beherzt machte er den "Fehler" mit einer Handlandung gut, geriet aber tiefer in die Kiemenbögen als geplant, hat ganz gut aus mehreren Wunden geblutet. 90cm, 10,5 Pfund.


----------



## jkc (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Jochen! Das Problem hatten wir gerade beim Planerschleppen wo wir nach Möglichkeit für den Drill nicht anhalten mehrfach, glücklicher Weise ist es aber immer gut gegangen. Ihr hattet angehalten nehmen ich an? Während der Fahrt kann man meiner Meinung nach nur sinvoll von hinten keschern...


----------



## jochen68 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jkc schrieb:


> Petri Jochen! Das Problem hatten wir gerade beim Planerschleppen wo wir nach möglichkeit für den Drill nicht anhalten mehrfach, glücklicher Weise ist es aber immer gut gegangen. Ihr hattet angehalten nehmen ich an? Während der Fahrt kann man meiner Meinung nach nur sinvoll von hinten keschern...



... klar, angehalten, da ich gerudert hatte und ich musste ja drillen ;-) Auf jeden Fall besser von hinten.  Die Gefahr des Einfädelns ist zu groß bei Wobblern. Aber mein Kumpel war sich wohl zu sicher angesichts des wirklich großen Keschers. |kopfkrat

Hatte ja im Frühjahr einen richtig Großen auf Hegene (mit 5 Haken und 16er Vorfach!!), da habe ich das beherzigen müssen, beim 7. Versuch hatte ich den dann von hinten erwischt, vorher ging er einfach immer wieder vorne raus (Kescher war auch zu klein).

VG


----------



## beefnoodle (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Okay, heute auf Forellen & Döbelpirsch gewesen, dann beisst  tatsächlich einer, den ich noch nieeeee auf ´ner Spinnrute hatte...

Tadahhh, da isser, der Riese :vik:


----------



## mobifo (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri beefnoodle.
War dicher ein waaaaahnsinns Drill.

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri. Döbel in der Größe haben wir hier im Bach oft. Geben super Köderfische ab, besonders für Zander!


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



D1985 schrieb:


> Petri. Döbel in der Größe haben wir hier im Bach oft. Geben super Köderfische ab, besonders für Zander!



Ist aber leider kein Döbel!

Petri zum größenwahnsinnigen Rapfen!


----------



## phirania (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



beefnoodle schrieb:


> Okay, heute auf Forellen & Döbelpirsch gewesen, dann beisst  tatsächlich einer, den ich noch nieeeee auf ´ner Spinnrute hatte...
> 
> Tadahhh, da isser, der Riese :vik:



Perti
Döbel..?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gar nicht so genau hingesehen  Aber kleine Rapfen sind auch top auf Zander


----------



## beefnoodle (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

haha...öh...ich glaub das ist ´ne Laube...


----------



## Tigersclaw (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

ich war heut kurz Barscheln 





















leider nur Kindergarten ...

Claw


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@ beefnoodle, an eine Laube habe ich auch erst gedacht, aber dafür sieht mir die Afterfloße zu stark eingekerbt aus?
Hilft nix, da müssen wir wohl auf die Kollegen Laichzeit oder Sneep warten?

Jürgen


----------



## beefnoodle (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@taxidermist

stimmt, da hast du recht. leider hab ich nur das eine Foto, und man sieht es nicht so gut drauf - aber der Rücken ist schon dunkler gefärbt, wie bei einer Laube halt. 
Lass mich aber gern des besseren belehren.

Hat auf jeden Fall Spass gemacht, als so ein kleines etwas am Spinner zappelte


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Taxidermist,
 jep, ist ne Laube, guck mal die Rückenflosse ist auch nicht 
 aufgestellt.
 Da liegst du vollkommen richtig #6

 fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Also ich bleibe beim Rapfen, auch und gerade wegen dem Ansatz der Rückenfloße!

Beim Ukelei/Laube müsste dieser Ansatz deutlich hinter der Bauchfloße liegen.
http://www.anglerverband-leipzig.de/images/fische/60/125.jpg

Beim Rapfen sitzt der Ansatz der Rückenfloße weiter vorne, etwa in der Mitte der Bauchfloße, hinzu kommt die konkave Afterfloße und eine weiter reichende Maulspalte
http://www.anglerverband-leipzig.de/images/fische/43/116.jpg

Jürgen

P.S.: Schuppen zählen mache ich jetzt nicht, nicht mit Lesebrille und meinem scheixx Tablett!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Klar ist das ein Rapfen. Ein Ukelei hat eine längere Afterflosse und kein so scharf eingeschnittenes Maul.


----------



## anglermeister17 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wegen der Bestimmung tendiere ich auch zum Rapfen. Ne Ukkel, gerade dieser Größe hätte n ungleich kleineres Maul! Mal abgesehen vom Verhältnis Kopf/ Körpergröße, passt auch eher zum Rapfen denn zur Ukkel/ Laube.


----------



## JottU (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Letzte Nacht wollte ich eigentlich Zander, aber über die beiden Burschen  (68cm, 72cm) habe ich mich auch gefreut. 
Wahnsinn wie schnell die sich die Köfis reingeknallt haben und nen Run, dass ich niemals an Aal gedacht hätte.


----------



## Fischknipser (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Jottu

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Macraei (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri JottU,
Ich geh heut Abend auf Aal, vielleicht beißt ja ein Zander [emoji28]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mobifo (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

So. Hatte nur etwa 1h heute Nachmittag zeit und die ersten 55min passierte auch nix.
Aber dann das glückliche Ende.
67er Rapfen. Quasi mit dem letzten Wurf.

An der 10g Rute hat der Spaß gemacht ;-) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

An einer 10 - Gramm - Rute?

Das glaub ich gerne, dass das abging.

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen..


----------



## mobifo (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke. Die hatte nen schönen Halbkreis [emoji38]

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## Lazer45 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin,

mein erster "Oranje" - Hecht 65 cm |supergri
in der Dämmerung auf nen schlanken Wobbler...

Grüße

Arno


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum" eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*

Ein Gewinnset besteht aus folgendem Inhalt:





Neu dabei in 2017:

*YOLO PIKE SHAD*





Der YOLO Pikeshad ist ein vom ganzen Quantum Raubfisch-Team entwickelter Köder – speziell für die Großhecht-Angelei. Der YOLO flankt mit dem ganzen Körper schon bei leichten Bleikopfgewichten verführerisch und schwimmt trotzdem stabil - auch bei schnellerem Zug. Fünf sorgsam ausgesuchte Designs bieten für so ziemlich jedes Hechtgewässer die passende Wahlmöglichkeit.

*Länge:* 22cm |*Gewicht: *60g | *Aktion:* sinkend


Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr im aktuellen Quantum - Katalog:
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/produkte/ 






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
*Gewinner Juli 2017*

phirania

Wildkarpfen

Fischknipser


----------



## Kami One (1. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den ganzen schönen Fischen und Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!!!


----------



## Thorsten1953 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (1. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke..
Fehlt nur noch die Benachrichtigung von Thomas....|rolleyes


----------



## Fischknipser (1. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Juhu ich hab auch gewonnen....
Freu mich 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



phirania schrieb:


> Danke..
> Fehlt nur noch die Benachrichtigung von Thomas....|rolleyes


jajajaja, alter Drängler ;-) 

kömmet noch


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gewinner waren ALLE fix beim melden.
Päckchen sind gepackt, wenn ichs schaffe gehn sie morgen raus, sonst übermorgen..


----------



## NomBre (1. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute mit meinem Angelkajak am Altmühlsee gewesen. Nachdem ich in Streudorf eingestiegen bin und die richtigen Köder gewählt habe gings ans Schleppen.

Zuerst lief es zäh. Also mal mit Wurm auf Barsch. Denkste, ein Brachsen nahm den Wurm... 

Also mit Wobbler weng werfen, nur kleine Barsche...

Also weiter Schleppen und rummsss haute der kleine 40iger Hecht den Balzer Wobbler von Matze Koch weg. Da er noch zu klein war, direkt im Wasser abgehackt und schwimmen gelassen! 







Eine Stunde später stieg dann noch ein schöner 66cm Hecht auch auf den Wobbler ein. Aber leider kein Foto gemacht, war zu sehr am Kajak beschäftigt!

Petri, so ist´s ein guter Auftakt am Altmühlsee! Um 13 Uhr wurde es aber unerträglich heiß und bin Heim.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geiles Bild - Glückwunsch zu den Hechten


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*





70 cm





82 cm





90 cm
und zur Abwechslung mal ein Zander




55 cm


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

der Tommi nu wieder - Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Lommel (3. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Komplizierter Tag aber ein 85er blieb hängen


----------



## mobifo (3. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen glücklichen Fängern

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## hanzz (3. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei mir gab's letztens auch den ersten Meterhecht

104cm


----------



## jkc (3. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nice, schlankes Biest, großer Kopf, großes sehr dunkles Auge.#6 Petri!


----------



## hanzz (3. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jkc schrieb:


> Nice, schlankes Biest, großer Kopf, großes sehr dunkles Auge.#6 Petri!


Der war auf dem anderen Auge blind. Denke, wird wohl daran gelegen haben. Petri Dank [emoji6]


----------



## phirania (4. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Päckchen ist angekommen..
Danke nochmals.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Imma gärne ;-))


----------



## harbec (4. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... Petri allen Fängern zu den herrlichen Fängen!


----------



## Fischknipser (4. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Auch mein Gewinn ist angekommen,Dank dir Thomas

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Beschtens!!


----------



## Wildkarpfen (4. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Auch von meiner Seite ein Danke für das Päckchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Super - damit alle versorgt ;-)


----------



## brauni (4. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle Fänger u. Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!  
Bei mir läuft es momentan recht zäh! 
Hier u. Da mal ein Zander oder auch mal ein Hecht aber sonst ist ni viel los!


----------



## Fischknipser (4. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Bräuni,
wenn das nicht die Bilder der letzten Jahre sind,läuft es bei dir besser als bei mir [emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Volcano666 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!!

Bei mir gab es heute auch eine Rapfen mit 57 cm an der China UL Rute, sowie einen kleinen Barsch an der Dropshot Montage.

@Bräuni
Ist das eine Kormoran Bissverletzung am Barsch?


----------



## brauni (4. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Bräuni
Ist das eine Kormoran Bissverletzung am Barsch?[/QUOTE]

Nein scheint eher eine biss Verletzung von einem grösseren Räuber gewesen zu sein! Die andere seite sah noch schlimmer aus!


----------



## jochen68 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Fängern! Unsere geplante Barschpirsch gestern endete (bzw. begann gar nicht richtig) mit nur sehr wenigen kleinen Fischen, darunter einer auf Balancepilker. Die hatten keine Lust auf Anbiss. Das Wetter in diesem so genanntem "Sommer" war alles andere als barschkompatibel: wechselhaft, Wind, Regen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Trotzdem Glückwunsch - Du weisst ja:
Wer den Kleinen nicht ehrt...


----------



## brauni (6. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri!!!
Ich war am we. mal auf rapfenjagt! Es gab endlich mal wieder einen neuen PB! 80cm u. noch ein 2. mit 64cm!:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Respekt - das sind Rapfen!


----------



## Angler2097 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der 80er ist geil #6 Wie gross können Rapfen eigentlich maximal werden?


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



> Wie gross können Rapfen eigentlich maximal werden?



Das hängt vom Gewässer ab. In manchen Fällen angeblich über 1m.

Hab aber dazu noch keine glaubhaften Bilder gesehen.

Über 90cm ist jedenfalls verbürgt.

Mehr als Anfang  80cm hab ich selber weder gefangen, noch gesehen , noch im Bekanntenkreis gehört.

Der 80er ist auf Fälle schon mal ein toller Fisch. Petri!!!


----------



## Angler2097 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

90er habe ich auch schon auf Fotos gesehen. Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung Fishhawk


----------



## W-Lahn (6. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

50er Goldbarren:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geile Forelle


----------



## Lorenz (6. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Über 90cm ist jedenfalls verbürgt.!



Hier gibts ein paar Oschis zu sehen |bigeyes
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/41-rapfen_schied.html


----------



## beefnoodle (6. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

es barschelt wieder...:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

GEILES Barschfoto!!!!!


----------



## Angler2097 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ist schon ein paar Wochen her


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@ Bräuni,
Glückwunsch und ein fettes Petri zu deinen Fängen und der entspannten Präsentation.
Anderen Strecken die Arme soweit vor, das sie ein Gesicht machen, als hätte man die beim Kacken erwischt.


----------



## J&J Fishing (8. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Topwater angeln auf Wels |supergri#h


----------



## J&J Fishing (8. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Der 80er ist geil #6 Wie gross können Rapfen eigentlich maximal werden?



Vor zwei Tagen hat mir am Rhein ein Angler en Foto von seinem Kumpel gezeigt, Riesen Rapfen angeblich über einen Meter


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gezielt Topwater auf die Waller oder beim Rapfen als Beifang?

Glückwunsch zu den Fischen, davon ab...


----------



## J&J Fishing (8. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gezielt Topwater auf die Waller oder beim Rapfen als Beifang?
> 
> Glückwunsch zu den Fischen, davon ab...



Gezielt auf Waller:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

will mal mit, Video machen

von wo aus?


----------



## J&J Fishing (8. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

vom Kajak aus, manchmal schwimmen sie direkt neber einem:k


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

uups - kayak is schlecht - da fehlt mir dann der schwimmende Untersatz, es sei denn ihr habt Begleitboot..


----------



## J&J Fishing (8. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> uups - kayak is schlecht - da fehlt mir dann der schwimmende Untersatz, es sei denn ihr habt Begleitboot..


ne haben wir leider nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

schad


----------



## Angler9999 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> uups - kayak is schlecht - da fehlt mir dann der schwimmende Untersatz, es sei denn ihr habt Begleitboot..




Tretboot?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAsaTHEcnEA

Schade aber auch....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

grins.....


----------



## an78 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*










Die Barsche und Forellen waren heute in Beisslaune 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kiesbank (12. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute einen wunderschönen Angeltag gehabt.  Waren dann paar Barsche,  der größte mit 30cm und 2 Hechte.  Kaum war Mittag vorbei blieben auch die bisse aus. 









Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geiles Bild mit dem Barsch im Wasser! Glückwunsch den Fängern!


----------



## postmaster (14. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Zählt das auch? :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich hab auch mal wieder einen Hecht zu vermelden. 
Der Bursche hat auf einen Boilie gebissen :q


----------



## Thorsten1953 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal wieder einen Hecht zu vermelden.
> Der Bursche hat auf einen Boilie gebissen :q


Beim einkurbeln oder lag der boilie? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der Boilie lag. 

Ein halber 24mm Kokos-Boilie und ein halber 20mm Popup. Ob er sie nicht mochte und mit seiner Attacke vertreiben wollte, oder ob er sie tatsächlich zur Nahrungsaufnahme fressen wollte: Keine Ahnung


----------



## Thorsten1953 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mir ist das selbe im Juni passiert  ich würde sagen, bei uns in Bayern haben die Hechte nen komischen Geschmack  es ist schon ein schönes Gefühl wenn der "karpfen" Beim Drill springt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Von den Boilie Hechten hört man aber immer mehr.
Petri dazu 

Ich selbst habe mich mal ein wenig an unsere neuen Besucher heran gewagt. Die Grundeln sind ja auch mittlerweile bei uns im Dortmung Ems Kanal eingetroffen. Also ausprobieren und dann bald mal in der Pfanne probieren #6

Da ich keine Lust auf Pose und c.o. habe. Kleines Köfi Vorfach mit Made hinter dem Jig her, jiggend und dann 3 Sekunden warten. Auch eine Art des aktiven Angelns #c


----------



## Baitmaker (14. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

bei uns noch nicht da aber sollen ja angeblich ganz gut schmecken. lass es dir munden


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Klar schmecken die:
[youtube1]stCIZf2IMok[/youtube1]

https://youtu.be/stCIZf2IMok


----------



## Thorsten1953 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Thomas der Link geht nicht..

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

versuch mal:
https://youtu.be/stCIZf2IMok


----------



## Patrick333 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hör mir auf Thorsten, das hatte ich im Juni.
Run als ich vor den Ruten stand. Ich nehme Rute hoch. Da springt |bigeyes der Bursche. Ca. 15/16 Pfund Schuppi.

Vorbeigehende Spinnfischer staunten nicht schlecht. Dachten erst das wäre ein Hecht.


----------



## Deep Down (14. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Franz
Könnte auch an der Farbkombi liegen.
Gelb wird immer mit Zandern in Zusammenhang gebracht, funktioniert aber hervorragend auf Hecht. Das die Kombination weiß/gelb zu dem höchst auffällig ist, kommt noch hinzu. Da kann man schon mal zum untersuchen zu schnappen!


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Das mit der "auffälligen Farbe" des Köders war natürlich kein Zufall. Ich hatte die Stelle nicht vorgefüttert und da ich wie immer viel zu wenig Zeit hatte wollte ich da mit einem auffälligen Köder halbwegs schnell zum Erfolg kommen. 

Ich habe beim Karpfenangeln gestern auf genau diese Boilie-Kombination 3 verschiedene Fischarten gefangen, kurioserweise war keiner davon ein Karpfen :q 

Ein ca. 40er Döbel hat sich das Angebot auch nicht entgehen lassen. Der Dritte im Bunde war ein dicker Graser.


----------



## Kami One (14. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den ganzen schönen Fischen. 

Hab heute nach längerer Zeit mal wieder die leichte Rute ausgeführt. Am Kupfergraben gab es auf die kleinen Wobbler ein paar Nachläufer. Es wollte aber keiner anbeissen. Zum Schluss gab es dann doch noch 2 Stadtspreepunker auf Minigummi.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Also zumindest was die Foto-Hintergründe angeht, kann man euch "Stadt-Angler" manchmal schon etwas beneiden - sieht schon cool aus #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich sags immer wider_
Wer die Leinen nich ehrt...............


----------



## Darket (15. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kami, Petri zu den Barschen, in der Ecke Rummelsburg/Treptower Park/Ostkreuz bin ich auch immer unterwegs.


----------



## blumax (15. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es ein hecht :g


----------



## jvonzun (16. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Alles Deine Foto geil - das unterste endgeil!


----------



## luckylostcontrol (17. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Rapfen von heute..


----------



## Baitmaker (17. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

petri zu den fischen und die salmonidenfotos sind endgeil.
 und auch petri zu dem schönen rapfen :m


----------



## motocross11 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Erstmal Petri in die Runde. Hier von mir ein paar Bilder der letzten Tage. Sorry für das schlechte Hechtbild aber da waren etwa 1 Million Mücken dabei mich aufzufressen und ich hab nur schnell ein Schnappschuss gemacht.


----------



## motocross11 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und die anderen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@jvonzun Wie immer unglaublich tolle Bilder und klasse Tiere. Weiter so.

@motocross11 Tolle Strecke. Auf jeden Fall eine bessere Ausbeute als den Angeltag bei uns in NL.  Petri


----------



## Franz_16 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@motocross
Das letzte Barschbild hat richtig was, klasse #6 und Petri Heil zu den schönen Rapfen!


----------



## beefnoodle (17. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

boah, voll die geilen Fotos und Fische!!

da kann ich nicht so wirklich mithalten|kopfkrat
aber wir angeln ja alle, weil wir Freude daran haben, oder?
dementsprechend riesig war der Spass am Döbel :m


----------



## TooShort (18. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Da will man mal nachts einfach nur vertikal auf Zander fischen und fängt ne Barbe. Auch geil. 77cm und fett. Schöner Drill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lenoc (19. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mal was kurioses nebenbei.....

Ziege auf Uki:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

wow  -aus welchem Gewässer kommt die denn? 

Hab ich NOCH NIE lebend gesehen!

Glückwunsch zum Ausnahmefang


----------



## Lenoc (19. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich auch nicht und schon gar net gedacht das ich so was je fange|rolleyes

Gefangen im Balaton


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Balaton - ok. grade gesehen..

Da war ich noch nie  -konnte da also keine fangen.. ;-))

Glückwunsch nochmal


----------



## Jockel13883 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zur Ziege. Ich hab 2005 auch eine im Balaton gefangen, in der Hafenausfahrt von Siofok.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

auf was? Auch Köfi oder Kunstköder?


----------



## brauni (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde! Schöne Fische! Bei gibt es im Moment viele Rapfen! 
Aber Spaß machen die biester schon!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

wenn die weniger Gräten hätten, könnte der Zander einpacken ;-)))
Tolle Rapfen!


----------



## hans21 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri den Fängern!

Viele tolle Fische kommen hier zusammen.

Rapfen kann ich auch noch einen beisteuern. Mein PB von letztem Freitag aus dem Rhein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

leck mich am Ar........ das ist ein Monster!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> leck mich am Ar........ das ist ein Monster!
> Glückwunsch!



Ich hab das schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, der Fisch wurde am Kernkraftwerk gefangen, zu 100%. Wahnsinns Ding !


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Und ne Wampe wie meinereiner!
Grundelgrab????
;-)))


----------



## hans21 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Oder doch Schbädsle?

Kölsch hat auch so nen Effekt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Aber Kölsch schmeckt im Gegensatz zu Schbädsle net ;-))


----------



## TooShort (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kölsch war doch das Spülwasser im Reagenzglas. Dann lieber Schbädsle

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

hin oder her - der Rapfen ist der Hammer!!


----------



## TooShort (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Genau. Petri dazu. Totale Granate. Bei mir ist immer knapp über 60 Schluss. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

cm oder Pfund ?
;-))))


----------



## Franz_16 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@hans21

Alter Schwede - das ist eine Rapfen-Maschine! Petri Heil #r #r


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

IRRE!!!!


----------



## Macraei (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sehr schön!
Bei ist momentan absolute Bissflaute [emoji21]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kiesbank (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Na endlich hats geklappt. Nach etlichen Hecht spitz endlich die 80er Marke geknackt. 

81 cm bei aber nur 2750g. 

Trotzdem ends glücklich
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



sirkay schrieb:


> Na endlich hats geklappt. Nach etlichen Hecht spitz endlich die 80er Marke geknackt.
> 
> 81 cm bei aber nur 2750g.
> 
> ...



Der Wurm aus dem Schwarzwald war Dicker ! :g:m:q


----------



## Kiesbank (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ach und irre rapfen Pics [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] Petri! 

Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Fast ein Aal der Hecht ....
|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Kiesbank (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der sah sonst aber ganz gesund aus.  Wollte ihn zurück setzen,  hatte auch keine Verletzungen davon getragen.  Auch hatte ich ihn zügig versorgt.  Erst Haken ab,  noch nicht mal Fotos gemacht und erst zurück ins Wasser.  Aber Lebensmut hatte der gute nicht wirklich

Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Barschflosse (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute mal wieder eine schönen Tag auf dem Wasser mit einem guten Angelkolegen verbracht.Morgens ging ein schöner Barsch von 35cm auf Top-Water,danach beim Schleppangeln einen 76cm Hecht erwischt und danach noch beim Barschfischen eine absolute Kirsche erwischt von 47cm,damit neuer PB.
Auch allen anderen Fängern heute ein dickes Petri.

Gruß Ramon


----------



## Franz_16 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

sauber sirkay! Petri Heil zum 80+


----------



## u-see fischer (20. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> sauber sirkay! Petri Heil zum 80+



Ja, genau und lass dir nichts einreden, dein Hecht hat seinen Körper wirklich nur auf Höchstgeschwindigkeit getrimmt, da ist eine dicke Wampe halt nur hinderlich.

 Petri auch allen anderen Fänger, speziell bei den Rapfen werde ich richtig neidisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kein  Thema - auch Glückwunsch von mir - hat mich nur gewundert, dass der so schlank war..

Auch wieder tolle Barsche!


----------



## Rabi (21. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich konnte vor einigen Tagen diese schöne 54er Bachforelle fangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch - das erste Bild ist richtig geil!


----------



## Rabi (21. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch - das erste Bild ist richtig geil!


Danke! Ist "nur" n Handyfoto


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dickes Petri - da sind ein paar wirklich tolle Fotos dabei und vor allem dickes Petri zu dem Monster-Rapfen, jesses, was ein Monster. #6

---

Die letzten Wochen ist es bei mir zäh wie sonst was. Da peitscht man ein ganzes Wochenende, wie auch das letzte WE, und bekommt am Ende nur einen schönen Foto-Zander.

Aber dafür freut man sich umso mehr über ein solches Tier. Vor allem dann - wenn man ihn dort fängt - wo man beim besten Willen nicht damit rechnet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch - einer ist besser als keiner.
Niederlande?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch - einer ist besser als keiner.
> Niederlande?


Richtig.
Seit dem Video - das war der erste Tag wo es anfing zäh zu laufen - wird es immer schwieriger. Das einzig beständige ist das unbeständige Wetter 

Bin jetzt auch öfters in DE unterwegs und die neuen Besucher Namens Grundel zu ärgern #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Tipp dazu:
[youtube1]stCIZf2IMok[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stCIZf2IMok


----------



## Nachtportier (21. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Endlich mal wieder geschafft einige Würfe zu machen. Ist zwar nicht der Größte aber ich freue mich wie Bolle


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch-  och kann nur immer wieder sagen:
Wer den Kleinen nicht ehrt!

Schönes Foto noch dazu..


----------



## Angler9999 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri, ich finde es schön das man sich über ein kleinen Hecht genauso freut.

Ich finde das auch. Jeder Fisch verdient es den gleichen Respekt zu erhalten.
Es gibt halt auch Gegenden wo jeder Fisch nicht gleich in den Kescher springt. Wo jeder Mehrzentimeter durch Kilometer oder Boot oder Kauf einer "Eintrittskarte" bezahlt werden muss. Um so besser da hier das Angeln und die Erholung selbst im Vordergrund steht. Die Medien "versauen" uns leider das oft, weil immer Länger, Schwerer und mehr suggeriert wird. (Marketing halt)



Ansonsten finde ich Senkrechtfotos generell nicht schön. Querfotos machen sich besser auf dem Schirm.


----------



## Schugga (22. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei uns zu Hause geht zurzeit NIX :c

Aber Hamburg macht's Gott sei Dank möglich, was Schönes zu einem Shooting zu überreden :l


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

ja guck an - Glückwunsch


----------



## Nachtportier (22. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch-  och kann nur immer wieder sagen:
> Wer den Kleinen nicht ehrt!
> 
> Schönes Foto noch dazu..



Danke dir Thomas 




Angler9999 schrieb:


> Petri, ich finde es schön das man sich über ein kleinen Hecht genauso freut.
> 
> Ich finde das auch. Jeder Fisch verdient es den gleichen Respekt zu erhalten.
> Es gibt halt auch Gegenden wo jeder Fisch nicht gleich in den Kescher springt. Wo jeder Mehrzentimeter durch Kilometer oder Boot oder Kauf einer "Eintrittskarte" bezahlt werden muss. Um so besser da hier das Angeln und die Erholung selbst im Vordergrund steht. Die Medien "versauen" uns leider das oft, weil immer Länger, Schwerer und mehr suggeriert wird. (Marketing halt)
> ...



Danke! Ich sehe das genau so. Die Achtung vor der Kreatur ist meiner Meinung eine der wichtigsten Haltungen die dieser Sport mit sich bringt. 
Natürlich würde ich gerne große Fische fangen. Aber ich bin mir dessen auch bewusst, dass diese nicht vom Himmel fallen. Bei der wenigen Zeit die ich zur Verfügung habe, freue ich mich über jeden Fang und jede Minute die im in der Natur verbringen kann.|wavey:


----------



## Forelle74 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen.
Toller Zander[emoji106] 
Hab an der Donau nen kleinen Raubi erwischt.
Find ihn wunderschön. 
Was bei uns so alles rumschwimmt [emoji6] 
Er ging auf Made beim Köderfischfang.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

na guck an.. 
Glückwunsch zum "Sonderfang"


----------



## Angler9999 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sieht aus wie ein Sonnenbarsch. Die gibt es bei uns auch. Vermutlich von Aquarienbesitzer ausgesetzt, weil die bemerkt haben, das der alles angreift und verputzt.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Sonnenbarsch. Die gibt es bei uns auch. Vermutlich von Aquarienbesitzer ausgesetzt, weil die bemerkt haben, das der alles angreift und verputzt.


Ja,
Ist einer. 
Ich kannte sie hier auch nur von der Zooabteilung.
In Canada gibt es sie
auch in freier Wildbahn.
Blos etwas blasser und größer. 
Hab die mal in einem Urlaub erwischt 
Überleben die hier so gut?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooShort (22. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Definitiv Sonnenbarsch. Nervige Biester. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gabs frühe mal im Neckar massenhaft - findest aber auch kaum mehr welche...

Dafür nun Grundeln ;-))


----------



## Angler9999 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei uns wird gesagt, es vergreift sich kein anderer Raubfisch dran. Die fressen Laich und Brut wie nix. Wenn das so stimmt sind mir die Grundeln lieber, weil sie auch als Nahrung für andere durchgehen.
Sry 4 OT


----------



## motocross11 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri, sind ja wieder schöne Fische dabei. Bei uns scheinen die Hechte langsam wieder in Schwung zu kommen.


----------



## Angler9999 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri, 
wo warst du? Jurassik Park? >)


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



motocross11 schrieb:


> Petri, sind ja wieder schöne Fische dabei. Bei uns scheinen die Hechte langsam wieder in Schwung zu kommen.


Glückwunsch zu Deinen Fischen - hat der Hecht aufm ersten Bild den Bleikopf "angenagt", oder ist das irgendein "Spezialfabrikat"?


----------



## motocross11 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nein Thomas, hab nur mit einer Zange den Bleikopf etwas leichter gemacht, da ich grad keinen passenden Kopf zur Hand hatte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

aaaah - ok - sowas fällt mir halt gleich auf ;-))

Danke für Info


----------



## loete1970 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Fängern.

Hier eine Nachmeldung aus dem "Ruhrpott" vom Kanal - 67 cm auf Köfi am Grund


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ein Köfi-Angler!! Da eher selten hier bei den Meldungen:
Umso mehr Glückwunsch!


----------



## loete1970 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nee, eigentlich nicht, eigentlich nur in Schweden wird häufiger mit Köfi geangelt. Wurde aber von einem Bekannten zum Ansitz überredet, hat auch Laune gemacht. Und wird wiederholt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

#6#6#6

man sollte immer offen sein.


----------



## Tim89 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin Moin,

Petri allen Fängern! Konnte gestern bei einem spontanen "After-Work" eine Traum-Bachforelle mit 62 cm zum Fotoshooting überreden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wow - toller Fisch!


----------



## Angler9999 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri 
find´ich auch


----------



## geomujo (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

63cm  heut morgen um halb 7
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6l-Q31mG9w


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

cool - mit Video ;-)


----------



## geomujo (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Leider noch mit Foto-Kamera, daher noch nicht sehr weitwinklig. was vor meinen Füßen passiert, kann ich in der Action leider nicht filmen. Ber Biss kam wie ihr gesehen habt, mehr oder weniger direkt vor meinen Füßen in ~40cm Wassertiefe. Das ist meine Spezialität.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

jo, dachte statt drillen hebelste ihn gleich raus ;-)


----------



## geomujo (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die Hechte stehen da tw. wirklich an der Uferlinie - krauchen fast schon raus aus dem Wasser eigentlich hätte ne Stippe gereicht.


----------



## Angler9999 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri
63cm ist für das Gewässer recht gut. Typisch auch das hinterher schwimmen und dann erst zupacken, wenn der Köder fast in Sicherheit ist.


----------



## Justsu (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



geomujo schrieb:


> [...] Das ist meine Spezialität.



Das glaub' ich gern!  Petri zum schönen Fang!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## blumax (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut am klein fluss ein döbel und zwei forellen:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

die in der Mitte sieht bisschen verhungert aus- die rechte ist ein Moppel ;.-)

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen!


----------



## jkc (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ah, ich sehe W-Lure richtig?

Petri!


----------



## fishhawk (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Tim

Petri zu der tollen Forelle.

Ich sehe keinerlei rote Punkte.

Liegt das am Foto oder ist das bei euren BAFos in der Größe normal?


----------



## geomujo (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Justsu schrieb:


> Das glaub' ich gern!  Petri zum schönen Fang!
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Justsu



Danke, ich nehme mal an, das soll Justus heißen? 

Tja, diese Art zu Angeln macht doch um einiges mehr Spass als am Kanal zu stehen und einen Zander nach dem anderen profan zu ziehen, auch wenn effektiv weniger bei rumkommt,  bin ich der Meinung.

Habt ihr die Ringelnatter gesehen? Sowas, der handzahme Fischreiher oder die Wasserratte, die mir den Barsch fast klaut entschädigen mehr als jeder gefangene und nicht gefangene Fisch.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



fishhawk schrieb:


> @Tim
> 
> Petri zu der tollen Forelle.
> 
> ...



Hier kannst du dir die verschiedenen Erscheinungsformen der Bafo ansehen.

http://www.fliegenfischen-europa.de/Salmo_trutta_und_ihre_Verwandten.htm

Wenns noch mehr sein soll, dann hier:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=284514

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@taxidermist

Dass BaFos unterschiedlich gezeichnet sein können ist mir nicht unbekannt.
Hängt halt von der Genetik und der Umwelt ab.

Der Fisch auf dem Foto erinnert mich spontan an "brown trout".

Deshalb die Frage, ob die bei ihm im Gewässer alle so aussehen.


----------



## fishhawk (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hab eben seine Bilder im Forellenforum gesehen, die sehen alle so aus.

Scheint also schon ein besonderer Stamm zu sein.

Wenn's in Hessen war, brauchte er sich bei der großen auch keine Gedanken   zwecks Mitnehmen oder Zurücksetzen zu machen. #6

Nochmals Glückwunsch.


----------



## Surf (23. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hammer Bachforelle !


----------



## geomujo (24. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Erster Wurf des Tages:
[Youtube1]jFBEo-zPAy8[/Youtube1]
https://youtu.be/jFBEo-zPAy8
PS: nicht gemessen, aber es gab ansatzweise einen "Drill"


----------



## Tim89 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



fishhawk schrieb:


> @Tim
> 
> Petri zu der tollen Forelle.
> 
> ...



Danke 

Bei uns im Bach gibt es diverse Varianten der Bachforelle...hier ein Foto einer anderen Bachforelle aus dem gleichen Flussabschnitt, jedoch mit einer schönen Marmorierung. Auch ohne rote Punkte...könnte sein das durch frühere Besatzmaßnahmen (die aber garantiert 10 Jahre und länger zurück ligen) eine Mischkultur entstanden ist.













Hier noch eine kleinere Bachforelle...die hat rote Punkte...


----------



## n1c0 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nachdem ich die letzten drei Wochen am Rhein abgeschneidert habe, hat es gestern endlich mal in Form eines 51er Zanders geklappt :q

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit den Switch auf Cheburashka gemacht, da ich deutlich weniger Material im Rhein verliere und auch wesentlich flexibler bin was Gewichte und Köderpräsentation angeht. Köder war der neue Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shad in 10cm und BaFo Dekor.


----------



## Alter28 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wels aus der Saar


----------



## Kami One (24. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen.

Der Waller passt wohl nicht ganz in den Kescher. [emoji16][emoji6]


----------



## Alter28 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

War ja auf zander und nicht auf sowas vorbereitet. Danke.


----------



## Kami One (24. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wie groß war denn der gute?


----------



## Doerk71 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern früh gab's vom neuen Belly aus zwei Hechte, einen 60er Zander und diesen ca. 35er Barsch.






Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alter28 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Er war 125cm


----------



## Kami One (24. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wow... nicht schlecht. Der hat an der Zanderrute bestimmt ordentlich rabatz gemacht.


----------



## Alter28 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

2 schöne zander aus der Saar


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Tolle Fische wieder (und der Waller und der Kescher im Vergleich sind echt witzig ;-) )
Glückwunsch an die Fänger


----------



## Alter28 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Besser als kein Kecher grade so gepast.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Vollkommen richtig - trotzdem sieht das geil aus!


----------



## geomujo (26. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kaum zu glauben, es hat doch tatsächlich ein viertes mal geklappt 
Dafür wurden aufgewendet: 177,66km mit dem MTB
[Youtube1]-7CeD8BFkmM[/Youtube1]
https://youtu.be/-7CeD8BFkmM
Diesmal gab es sogar einen echten "Drill"


----------



## Alter28 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hat wieder geschappert.


----------



## geomujo (26. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sogar ein fünftes mal  - Jetzt ist mein Urlaub vorbei
[Youtube1]ZnhEmoaCyPc[/Youtube1]
https://youtu.be/ZnhEmoaCyPc
Das war doch mal ein richtiger Drill


----------



## Kiesbank (27. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Beim badeausflug mit der Familie kurz die gufi Rute ausgepackt und die Schatten Plätze abgefahren [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kiesbank (27. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Foto vergessen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## -iguana (28. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Will euch mal meinen recht ordendlichen Tenggiri (Spanish Mackerel) aus Malaysia vorstellen.

 101m und 7,2kg, hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht am 60g Gerät!


----------



## W-Lahn (28. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Fettes Petri Iguana #6! Was für ein Rolle/Schnur-Setup hattest du denn an deiner 60g-Rute?


----------



## buddah (28. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

????? 60g Ruten -

aber warsch.  mit ++10KG Drag -
seltsame Aussage


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen...

Bei mir läuft es zwar noch nicht ganz wieder so, wie erhofft. Aber das bekomme ich auch noch wieder hin. Ein netter Kandidat war aber dabei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Fänge von nah bis fern - Glückwunsch an die Fänger!


----------



## fishhawk (28. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



> 101m und 7,2kg,



Da fehlt sicher ein Komma, denn so lange Arme hat kein Mensch.:q

Trotzdem Petri.


----------



## soadillusion (28. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Endlich mal wieder Erfolg gehabt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Da fehlt sicher ein Komma, denn so lange Arme hat kein Mensch.:q
> .


oder ein c


----------



## Kiesbank (28. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Feierabend Fischen und Köder Test.  Und dann mit so nem schönen Barsch nach paar Minuten. 

Gerappelt hätte es öfters,  aber da war der Köder mit 10cm dann doch etwas zu groß für die meisten.  

Fazit zum guts bait,  super lauf,  ausgeklügelte Konstruktion,  aber der Haken hängt doch manchmal in der Tasche fest und hat mich glaub ich den ein oder anderen Fisch gekostet.  Ein Hecht war auch dran,  bissspuren weit nach dem Haken,  aber nicht erwischt. 

Zudem ist der Kopf nicht für Kraut geschaffen.  Hab da regelmäßig Kraut mit raus gezogen,  weil sich das Kraut zwischen Kopf und Wirbel festgesetzt hat. 

Trotz allem,  ich komm ans Wasser und es läuft [emoji4]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## aufe_und_obe (28. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Da badet man tagelang seine kunstköder vergebens, fischt nach mangelnden Erfolg im Haus Gewässer  immer riskanter und lässt mal wieder etliche in Unterwasser Hindernissen hängen (dort unten bei den Steinen/Wurzeln muss doch endlich DIE Mutti stehn, da geht doch kein normaler Mensch zum angeln hin
Oder  lässt sie sich von Halbstarken die noch kurz vorm Ufer drauf schießen seine geliebten köder zerfetzen....
Aber aufgeben? NEIN mit mir nicht!
Eigentlich schon total platt, gedanklich abgeschweift, heute wiedermal schneider, bratsch! Die Rute krum! Eine Dame mit nem glatten Meter zeigt sich, endlich hats so richtig gescheppert!  Kurz sammeln, auf die Uhr schauen, des Mädel Zuhause is eh schon sauer, jetzt kannst auch noch ein paar Minuten länger draußen  bleiben.....
Wieder voll bei der Sache, bisschen geht ja immer noch, bratsch! Keine 15min später schon wieder ein Einschlag! Und es kommt noch eine Meterzwei Lady zum Landgang vorbei:vik: einfach unglaublich, der Wahnsinn|bigeyes! 
Wo licht ist, gibts auch schatten, musste beide entnehmen, die erste dümmpelte kurz nach dem Releasen wieder an der Oberfläche zum Glück in kescher Reichweite. Die zweite wollte den Gummi Lappen wohl gleich durch verdauen.....


----------



## hanzz (28. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zum Doppelmeter.
 Guten Appetit.


 P.S.: Cooles Shirt #6


----------



## ayron (28. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch.....dann war der Plan wohl nicht fürn Ar....:m


----------



## phirania (28. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nachdem ich gestern meine Spinnrute geschrottet hatte...#q
War dann heute mal wieder ein Ansitz an der Reihe.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@ Glückwunsch!
Das erlebt man definitiv nicht jeden Tag!!

Petri auch allen anderen Fängern!


----------



## -iguana (29. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Da fehlt sicher ein Komma, denn so lange Arme hat kein Mensch.:q
> 
> Trotzdem Petri.




 hab ein c vergessen!


----------



## JottU (29. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mein größter Räuber diese Woche. Oder sogar Monat?


----------



## Forelle74 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Einen 30ger hab ich noch erwischt[emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stumbe (29. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Melde mich heute mal vom kroatischen Mittelmeer zurück. Haben eine kleine dreistündige Bootsangeltour unternommen, bei der wir das Glück hatten, einen MahiMahi-Schwarm unter dem Boot zu haben. Daraufhin wurden die Calamari-Streifen in ca 5-6m Tiefe angeboten. Diesen schönen konnte ich erwischen. 
Wirklich geiler Drill der sich da bot. Die Tage vorher konnten wir vom Felsenstrand ein paar Brandbrassen erwischen.

https://picload.org/view/rwpgwgia/img-20170829-wa0019-1.jpg.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Alle am fangen - Glückwunsch!!


----------



## jvonzun (30. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

aus 40m Tiefe


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch (schleppen?)


----------



## jvonzun (30. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

danke!
 ja,noch sind sie zu tief, um sie pelagisch zu holen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mit diesen dicken Schlepprollen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alle am fangen - Glückwunsch!!



Ich nicht |supergri

Aber Petri an die Fänger


----------



## senner (30. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Barsche gingen letzte Woche wie wild. Hier der größte Buckel! Bei durchbrechender Sonne knapp unter der Oberfläche auf Mini-Wobbler am leichten Geschirr... geil wie der Schatten aus der Tiefe angerauscht kam! Sorry fürs Verfremden aber wir haben in Sachsen nicht so viele schöne Barsche


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



senner schrieb:


> Barsche gingen letzte Woche wie wild. Hier der größte Buckel! Bei durchbrechender Sonne knapp unter der Oberfläche auf Mini-Wobbler am leichten Geschirr... geil wie der Schatten aus der Tiefe angerauscht kam! Sorry fürs Verfremden aber wir haben in Sachsen nicht so viele schöne Barsche


Tolles Foto - "bearbeitet"? Weil der ist ja fast schon golden statt grünlich? 
Oder sind die so bei euch? Davon ab, so oder so:
Glückwunsch, toller Fisch


----------



## senner (30. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tolles Foto - "bearbeitet"? Weil der ist ja fast schon golden statt grünlich?
> Oder sind die so bei euch? Davon ab, so oder so:
> Glückwunsch, toller Fisch



Etwas Kontrast. Aber der ging fast schon ins Gelbe. Dachte das liegt immer an der Jahreszeit, allerdings habe ich kurz darauf noch einen wenig kleineren gefangen, dessen Streifen tiefschwarz ohne gelb-goldene Körperfärbung (klassisch grün) waren. Vielleicht hat der den Sommer verschlafen...bei dem Wetter kein Wunder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke für Antwort - oder eben "Sonderfarbe" - mit Aufpreis ;-))))


----------



## jvonzun (31. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit diesen dicken Schlepprollen?


genau


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

bisschen langweilig, bis es dann rummst, oder?
;-)))


----------



## Riesenangler (31. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Den Fisch kannte ich noch nicht. Zumindest nicht als Räuber.


----------



## jvonzun (31. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bisschen langweilig, bis es dann rummst, oder?
> ;-)))



es gibt sicher spannendere Techniken, aber ich liebe die Abwechslung in Technik und Zielfisch, deshalb macht das zwischendurch auch Spass.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Den Fisch kannte ich noch nicht. Zumindest nicht als Räuber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf was hat der denn gepackt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jvonzun schrieb:


> es gibt sicher spannendere Techniken, aber ich liebe die Abwechslung in Technik und Zielfisch, deshalb macht das zwischendurch auch Spass.


#6#6#6


----------



## Riesenangler (31. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Spro Teppan in 10 Gramm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

merci


----------



## ODS-homer (31. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

mein angeltag war heute kurz, aber ergiebig...

anfang der woche hatte ich beim forellenangeln an einer stelle mehrere fehlbisse 
konnte den fisch schemenhaft erkennen, war ne große |uhoh:

das hat mir keine ruhe gelassen, heute früh nochmal an die stelle, die haken nochmal nachgeschärft, und sie hing beim ersten wurf #6

55/1,77 - PB :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch! Toller Fisch!


----------



## ayron (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Läuft!


----------



## Angelmann67 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zum schönen Kracher,
Mit viel Glück, schwimmt dir vielleicht mal ne Grundel rein.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum" eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*

Ein Gewinnset besteht aus folgendem Inhalt:





Neu dabei in 2017:

*YOLO PIKE SHAD*





Der YOLO Pikeshad ist ein vom ganzen Quantum Raubfisch-Team entwickelter Köder – speziell für die Großhecht-Angelei. Der YOLO flankt mit dem ganzen Körper schon bei leichten Bleikopfgewichten verführerisch und schwimmt trotzdem stabil - auch bei schnellerem Zug. Fünf sorgsam ausgesuchte Designs bieten für so ziemlich jedes Hechtgewässer die passende Wahlmöglichkeit.

*Länge:* 22cm |*Gewicht: *60g | *Aktion:* sinkend


Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr im aktuellen Quantum - Katalog:
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/produkte/ 






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
*Gewinner August 2017*

beefnoodle

an78

Lenoc


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch den Gewinnern, die aus den vielen Fangmeldungen ausgelost wurden.

Ihr kriegt noch PN von mir!


----------



## Bener (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin! 

Auch wenn ich noch ganz neu hier bin, denke ich, nein Fang braucht sich nicht zu verstecken! 

Aber ganz Auf Anfang zurück! Ich habe in meiner Kindheit und Jugend viel in Norddeutschland in der Osten und umliegenden Baggerseen gefischt. Auf Zander, Aal, Karpfen und Friedfische.stets als Ansitzer. Spinnen war nie meins. 
Als ich mich dann aber aufgemacht habe, die große Welt zu erkunden und ausgezogen bin, blieb mein Angelzeug daheim und staubte vor sich hin. 
Mein Bruder hingegen ist dabei geblieben und betreibt die Angelei mittlerweile beruflich (blaue Mütze!) 

Er war es auch, der mich nach fast 20 Jahren wieder angefügt hat. Ursprünglich wollte ich ja nur nicht illegal unterwegs sein, wenn ich bei einer bislang angelfreien Übernachtung am Rhein auch mal einen Wurm bade. 

Naja, zunächst habe ich im Urlaub bei meiner Mutter erfolgreich meine alten Papiere gesucht, womit ich dann neue beantragen konnte, und ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer einer hessischen Rheinkarte. 
Und natürlich hab ich mein ganzes Gerafft mit zu mir genommen. (meine Fresse, ich wusste gar nicht mehr, wie viel ich eigentlich hatte!) 

Die Ersten Ansitzer durfte ich dann die Grundeln kennenlernen. 
Aber dann sollte es richtig zur Sache gehen. Gleich über Nacht. Volles Programm. Und dass von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag Gewitter angesagt waren, hat mich auch nicht gestört. 
Die Mündung des Lampertheimer Altrheines sollte unter der Woche frei sein. War sie. Alles aufgebaut, Köderfisch gestippt und los. 
Ein kleiner Appetit reger diente ein kleiner und mein überhaupt erster Rapfen in 20 cm tiefen Wasser auf der Schlammbank. Auf Ansage. 

Dann lief es zäh. Keine Aktion. Nichts. Ein mittlerweile dazugekommener Spinner war auch erfolglos. 

Bis dann endlich um 23:10: 2 Zupfer an der Pose, und sie zieht ab! 
Anhieb, kurzer Drill, und dann merkte ich:ich bin doch etwas aus der Übung. Die Anlandung war etwas holprig. Und ich brauche einen größeren Kescher! 

Dann lagen aber ganze 65cm Zander vor meinen Füßen! Nach so vielen Jahren! Und dann noch mein PB (glaub ich) 

Ich habs dann noch bis um 8 ausgehalten, bis ich dann zusammen gepackt hab. Keine weitere Aktion bis dahin. Egal, war trotzdem schön. 

Das Foto gestaltete sich etwas schwierig. Fotografie ist eigentlich mein Ersthobby, aber bei Gewitter Gefahr und mangelndem Witterungsschutz hab ich meine Ausrüstung daheim gelassen. Das war mir zu riskant. 

Also Handy an Klemmstativ, Taschenlampe hinter Wssserkanister als Diffusor, mehr war nicht drin. Zumal ich auch nicht viel Zeit hatte in den kurzen Regenpausen. 

Und hier das Ergebnis!


----------



## hecht99 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Bener!!!

 solche Geschichten machen unser Hobby doch aus und spannend!!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri #6

---

Ich kann momentan nur mit solchen riesen Glänzen. Und die werden mit jedem Fang kleiner :vik:


----------



## niersfischer93 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@dennis PB?


----------



## Schugga (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@ Bener: Fisch & Du, Ihr seht beide sehr glücklich aus #6

Petri Dir!


----------



## Riesenangler (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Meine Strecke von Heute. Aus der Havel bei Tiekow. Werden die Schmecken. Gefangen auf einen Spro Teppan.


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Meine Strecke von Heute. Aus der Havel bei Tiekow. Werden die Schmecken. Gefangen auf einen Spro Teppan.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 259836



Das Zander Maul sieht irgendwie komisch aus kann das sein #c


----------



## Riesenangler (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Und was genau? Das ist überhaupt erst mein fünfter Zander, den ich gefangen habe.


----------



## Angelmann67 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@ BENER
schöner Zander, Glückwunsch.
Bist leider unglücklich getroffen und hast
Ähnlichkeit mit dem Räuber Hotzenplotz.:q

Fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Bener schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Auch wenn ich noch ganz neu hier bin, denke ich, nein Fang braucht sich nicht zu verstecken!
> 
> ...


KLASSE!! 
Gleich mit ganzer Geschichte dazu!


----------



## hanzz (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und was genau? Das ist überhaupt erst mein fünfter Zander, den ich gefangen habe.


Irgendwie sieht es aus, als ob etwas fehlen würde.


----------



## Riesenangler (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Da fehlte nix. Alles da, wo es jin gehörte. Nun iss er Filetiert.


----------



## daci7 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> @ BENER
> schöner Zander, Glückwunsch.
> Bist *gut* getroffen und hast
> Ähnlichkeit mit dem Räuber Hotzenplotz.:q
> ...


Ich halte das eher für ein Kompliment


----------



## Bener (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich halte das eher für ein Kompliment



Danke :l

Edit: ich hab mal gleich mein Profilbild angepasst. Schwimmen bei Ebbe in der Elbe bei Krautsand!


----------



## Michael_05er (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Fängern! Bener macht das genau richtig. Trotz Gewitter angeln, was soll ihm schon passieren? Aber die gute (Foto)Ausrüstung, die bleibt sicher zu Hause  

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Bener schrieb:


> Danke :l
> 
> Edit: ich hab mal gleich mein Profilbild angepasst. Schwimmen bei Ebbe in der Elbe bei Krautsand!


ich schmeiss mich wech!!!
Klasse!! 
Damit dürftest Du der Traum aller Schwiegermütter sein ..


----------



## Darket (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*





Neulich bei meinem ersten (und nochmal größeren) Hatte ich mein Handy sicher zu hause am Ladekabel hängen. Heute als der Geselle von geschätzten 65cm auf einen kleinen G-Tail Saturn am Chebu eingestiegen ist, war's aber dabei. War auf Barsch und musste bei 0.22er FC-Vorfach etwas zittern. Ging aber, auch wenn ich bei der Handlandung nasse Füße gekriegt hab.


----------



## Angelmann67 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@ daci7
 natürlich ist das ein Kompliment.
 Meine Kinder und ich lieben den Räuber Hotzenplotz.
 Er hat sieben scharfe Messer und ne Pfefferbüchse.

 @Bener
 jetzt siehst du aus wie der Zauberer Petrosilius Zwackelmann.
 Mach mal die Fee Amarillis #6


----------



## SirCorbi (2. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute konnte ich einen 35cm Barsch abräumen, was für die Region Hannover wirklich super ist.

Leider ist der Illex Wobbler (!!) dann nach zwei weiteren Würfen per Hänger abgerissen und der Angeltag ist gelaufen. Auf der Fahrt zum Angelladen um den Köder nachzukaufen dann noch geblitzt worden. Was ein super Samstag....


----------



## daci7 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> @ daci7
> natürlich ist das ein Kompliment.
> Meine Kinder und ich lieben den Räuber Hotzenplotz.
> Er hat sieben scharfe Messer und ne Pfefferbüchse.
> ...



Der Räuber Hotzenplotz war und ist immernoch mein Kinderheld - daher musste es zu meinen eigenen Kindergeburtstagen auch Zwetschgenkuchen mit Schlagsahne geben und ich musste natürlich eine Höhle haben und durch den Wald stromern.
Freu mich schon darauf wenn mein Lütter in der richigen Größe ist dem das zu zeigen!


----------



## Pinocio (2. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute mal wieder einen Versuch gemacht Zander am Neckar zu fangen, hat nicht geklappt, dafür gab es eine kräftige Regendusche, doch danach kam die Sonne und mit ihr ein schöner 38 er Barsch, wusste nicht, dass die so groß dort werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

seit es Grundeln gibt, kriegt man vermehrt größere Barsche.
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Bener (2. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Große Barsche?

Das war nie meins! Große Barsche haben immer "die Anderen" gefangen. Ich habe mich da nie zugehörig gefühlt. Kann man schwer beschreiben. Irgendwie ein distanziertes Gefühl...

Aber vielleicht sollte ich das einfach mal probieren?? Zaghafte Integrationsversuche sozusagen...


----------



## JottU (2. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hmm |kopfkrat, warte ich jetzt bis die Grundeln auch hier sind oder gebe ich mich lieber mit unseren kleinen Barschen zufrieden? #c
Naja, kommt eh wies kommt.


----------



## jochen68 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri den Erfolgreichen!!

Heute war bei mir Forellenzeit. Mit Thomas seit langer Zeit mal wieder die Fliege gebadet. Es war ablaufendes Hochwasser, aber dennoch bissen die Mittelklasse-Exemplare +/-
 30 ausdauernd. Und es war herrlich, seit langem mal wieder ausreichend Wasser zum "vernünftigen" Fischen zu haben ...


----------



## Trollwut (2. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sitzen mit ca 12-15cm langen Lauben  und 2 Drilling Schnellanschlagsystem bei uns am See. Wechseln so jede Stunde mal die Stelle, Knicklichtpose. Keine Aktion gehabt, holen die Ruten raus da merkt ich bei mir hängt was. Mächtig guter Drill, hätt eigentlich nur n Waller sein können.  Beim ersten Aufflanken dann: Geil, riesiger Zander...


Denkste. N geschätzt 18-Pfund Karpfen hat sich die Laube gegönnt und keinen Meter bewegt. War nicht optimal mit den zwei Drillingen, aber ging zu lösen.
Von wegen Friedfisch.


----------



## Riesenangler (3. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Das ist ja wie bei meiner Mördergüster, einige Beiträge zuvor.
Petri.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kam ja schon immer vor, dass Karpfen, Brassen etc. auch räuberten. 
In letzter Zeit krieg ich das aber vermehrt überall mit.
Entweder, weils eben übers Netz heute schneller verbreitet wird..
Oder, weil diese "Friedfische" bei weniger Nährstoff im Wasser vielleicht bewusst "umsteigen"?


----------



## Lajos1 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo,

ja, kommt auch beim Spinnfischen ab und zu vor. Speziell die etwas größeren Karpfen schnappen sich auch mal einen Wobbler.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Jochen Petri Heil zu den schönen Forellen. Das sieht nach einem richtig feinen Revier aus #6

@Jean
18 Pfund Karpfen an der Zanderrute - jo, da kann man von Drill sprechen :q Petri Heil.


----------



## Deep Down (3. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde!


----------



## beefnoodle (3. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Yay! Letzten Monat durfte ich ich zu den Gewinnern zählen!! Vielen Dank Thomas!
Und vielen Dank an alle anderen für die tollen Fotos und Beiträge, ihr seid einfach eine wundervolle Inspiration das Hobby auszuleben und zu geniessen! :k

Und es geht immer weiter...


----------



## GandRalf (4. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin auch,

Habe zwar schon exklusiv in meinem "Heimatthread" gepostet, aber meinen absoluten PB Hecht (Ich angele jetzt seit über 40 Jahren) möchte ich auch hier noch einmal vorstellen.











|wavey:


----------



## jkc (4. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mega Petri!#6


----------



## Angler2097 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schickes Gerät. Petri Ralf #g


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch (allen Fängern) aber insbesondere Ralf zum PB!!!


----------



## mobifo (4. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute zum Feierabend kurz am See abgehalten. Erst einen großen Barsch kurz vor der Landung verloren ... dachte erst es sei ein Hecht.
Aber kurz danach war dann dieser am Spinner.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## Nizzyx (4. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bin seit kurzem auf Barsch-Jagd. 
Hier ein 25er und ein 20er von gestern und heute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

super un Glückwünsche an alle Fänger!
Immer her damit!


----------



## Alter28 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

1 Stunde an der Saar


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

nicht schlecht für ne Stunde - Reschpekt!


----------



## Promachos (5. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Alter28 schrieb:


> 1 Sunde an der Saar



Hallo!

Vielleicht sollte es ja "Sünde" heißen?;+ :q

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

rein tastaturmäßig hat er eher das t vergessen als versehentlich u für ü getippt .

So oder so:
passt!
Schöne Fische


----------



## Alter28 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ja die Saar ist inmoment Top Voller Zander und Welse.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Tolle Barsche #6

@Alter28
Respekt - den Waller hast du auf Köfi gefangen, wenn ich das richtig sehe. 

Die Zander auch?


----------



## NomBre (5. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Endlich was gutes vom Edersee! Nach fast 4 Tage ohne biss hat es heute endlich funktioniert... Taktik Wechsel von heute früh hat sich gelohnt! Komisch immer wenn ich was neues ausprobiere rummst es sofort?! Kann mir jemand erklären warum? Vermutlich nicht 

Hecht, 75 cm, gefangen auf Albino trout 20 cm. Voll inhaliert!


----------



## Chuldogg (5. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zum Hecht.
Sag mal hast du die Forelle an der Pose angeboten oder warum hängt die da?:q

Mfg Martin


----------



## NomBre (5. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Forelle, Vorfach, Wirbel, Blei, Hauptschnur, Pose, Gummistopper auf ca. 3 m.

Ganz langsam geschleppt an der Steinkante brachte den Biss. Pose tauchte plötzlich ab und trieb weg.

#h

Hab ich so noch nie gemacht! Aber der Vermieter meinte ich soll es mal so machen. Wieder was gelernt.

Die Forelle wurde im übrigen komplett vom Hecht verschluckt. Das ist das 20cm Modell von Savage Gear. Die Haken hingen richtig tief im Maul. Die Line Throu Trout wurde aber wie vorgesehen, gelöst und ausgespuckt, sodass diese nicht im Weg war beim Drill.

WIe gesagt, kaum probier ich was neues aus, funktioniert das auch. Ist aber auch der einzige geblieben.

Morgen solls regnen und stürmen, glaub ich versuche es auf Barsch vom Ufer aus in der Früh um 6 Uhr. Da ist es mir mit dem Boot zu gefährlich draussen. Macht ja auch kein Spaß bei Wind und Regen. Heute morgen war es perfekt. Kein Wind, mäßige Sonne.

Grüße


----------



## inselkandidat (5. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Beim Watscheln Barsche  fangen, das war der Plan..Dann
stieg  dieser rasende 94er in Spätsommerlaune ein.. 
An der 15gr Rute ein harter Gegner. |evil:
















Die Größe zeigte sich erst, als er sich 2m vor uns aus dem Wasser schraubte...worauf hin mein Kollege meinte..mach ma Bremse Locker..


----------



## mobifo (5. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Großartig ... fettes Petri

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die Sprünge haste aber toll erwischt!
Mit Video und dann Bilder rausgemacht oder fotografiert?

Absolut toll!


----------



## inselkandidat (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Leider nur Video Screenshot... Mit ner guten Kamera wäre da noch mehr gegangen, aber wer nimmt sowas mit zum watscheln?
Gefährliches Spiel..


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Deswegen fragte ich - dachte ich mir schon!! 

DENNOCH:
KLASSE!!!!!! 

Danke fürs einstellen!


----------



## Drunja (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Vor einem Monat konnte ich einen wunderschönen Bachsaibling überlisten, hier ein paar Fotos.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=258987&d=1501873820

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=258988&d=1501873820


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Toller Fisch, klasse!


----------



## Thorsten1953 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Drunja schrieb:


> Vor einem Monat konnte ich einen wunderschönen Bachsaibling überlisten, hier ein paar Fotos.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=258987&d=1501873820
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=258988&d=1501873820


Kann leider keine Fotos sehen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sehr schöne Färbung klasse
Petri


----------



## blumax (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heute ein kleiner bei uns geht zur zeit nicht viel


----------



## NomBre (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute nochmals am Edersee in regenklamotten geschleppt auf Pose. Durchhalten hat sich gelohnt!! Schlupp war die Pose weg, Anhieb, Drill, Kescher!


----------



## MikeHawk (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nicht böse gemeint aber ich versteh immernoch nich was die Pose da zu suchen hat


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hält den Köder so ziemlich auf der gleichen Höhe/Tiefe.
 Zur vereinfachten Bisserkennung.


----------



## NomBre (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Jupp so ist es. Außerdem siehst du so dein Köder grad lang läuft und ob er läuft. (Pose wackelt mit).


----------



## MikeHawk (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sowas wird beim schleppen ja in der Regel über Entfernung/Geschwindigkeit oder Rutenwinkel gemacht. Den Lauf sieht man an der Spitze, beim Schleppen schlägt sich der Fisch in der Regel selber an.

 Ich versteh die Argumentation nur ist es irgendwie merkwürdig.


----------



## NomBre (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/raubfischangeln/posenschleppen-auf-hecht

Les dir das mal durch. Klar ist Posenschleppen auch Schleppen aber ist doch etwas anderes. Die Geschwindigkeit ist so gering, dass ich vermutlich den Biss nicht mitbekommen würde. Zudem hab ich hier am Boot keine Rutenhalter.

Ich sitze auf dem Endstück meiner Rute und halte die nur mit meinem Popo und am Rand des Bootes fest. Muss leider daher stark improvisieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Sowas wird beim schleppen ja in der Regel über Entfernung/Geschwindigkeit oder Rutenwinkel gemacht. Den Lauf sieht man an der Spitze, beim Schleppen schlägt sich der Fisch in der Regel selber an.
> 
> Ich versteh die Argumentation nur ist es irgendwie merkwürdig.


wer fängt hat recht ;.-)))

für ihn funzts, also alles gut 

Vorteil ist auch gleichmäßige Tiefe bei unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten..


----------



## NomBre (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der Edersee ist heute gnädig! 34 cm Barsch!


----------



## ayron (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern den seit langem besten Barschtag am Rhein. 
Da hat sich die Methodenumstellung zu lasten der Zanderquote doch gelohnt.

40 und 42.

Natürlich wie immer bei guten Fängen - kein Kescher und kein Blitz weil Akku leer[emoji29]


----------



## Trollwut (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Müsste ich den jetzt eigentlich in die Karpfenfänge posten |kopfkrat


----------



## daci7 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Und ich sachs noch - Zanderbeifang beim Karpfenangeln! Petri! Nächstes Jahr kommen auch mir die Egel ins Haus.


----------



## Trollwut (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



daci7 schrieb:


> Und ich sachs noch - Zanderbeifang beim Karpfenangeln! Petri! Nächstes Jahr kommen auch mir die Egel ins Haus.



War ja nichtmal auf Egel (hat heute keinen Fisch gebracht) sondern auf Hailbuttpellet. Is dem wohl grad so vors Maul gefallen und hat halt nach Fisch gerochen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin Moin,
 Petri allen Fängern,
 eben noch mal für ne Stunde los und auch gleich
 ein Hecht 69cm, mit nem 8cm Gummifisch(am Offsethaken)
 überlistet.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## hans21 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zusammen,

Heute morgen war ich früh dran und bin vor der Arbeit noch für ne halbe Stunde an den Rhein - wollte es noch mal mit Popper probieren solange das Wasser noch warm ist. 

Hat auch prompt funktioniert, noch mal einen schönen Rapfen, mit spektakulärer Attacke, wilden Fluchten, heftigem Gekreische der Bremse und Stoßgebet, dass der Haken sitzt.


----------



## NomBre (7. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute morgen nochmals den stürmischen Tag genutzt am Edersee.

Hat mir das Triple an Hecht erbracht! Klein aber fein! Tolles Gewässer dieser See.


----------



## daci7 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Trollwut schrieb:


> War ja nichtmal auf Egel (hat heute keinen Fisch gebracht) sondern auf Hailbuttpellet. Is dem wohl grad so vors Maul gefallen und hat halt nach Fisch gerochen.



Hui - das muss aber ein Blindgänger gewesen sein, den Pellet mit nem Fischchen zu verwechseln :m


----------



## Pinocio (7. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die Zander hassen mich glaube ich, zumindest beißen sie bei mir nicht. Aber über diesen Beifang habe ich mich sehr gefreut und das Hechtfieber ist wieder ausgebrochen. Die Zander können mich mal.
Mein neuer PB 93cm, ich war sehr froh, dass er nur knapp saß ich war mit leichtem Gerät und nur Fluorocarbon unterwegs, in dem See sollten garkeine Hechte drin sein. Strammer Drill und so schnell wie möglich raus, bevor ich abscheren des Vorfachs riskiere. Das Bild ist nicht so toll, aber ich wollte schnellstmöglich den Fang versorgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch zum PB!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ein PB ist immer was besonderes, Petri Heil #6


----------



## Pinocio (7. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke, ich hatte ein Grinsen auf der Heimfahrt. Und die vielen Schneider auf Zander waren vergessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



pinocio schrieb:


> danke, ich hatte ein grinsen auf der heimfahrt. Und die vielen schneider auf zander waren vergessen.



#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Doanafischer (7. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



daci7 schrieb:


> Hui - das muss aber ein Blindgänger gewesen sein, den Pellet mit nem Fischchen zu verwechseln :m


Ich glaub, das waren eher Erinnerungen an glückliche(?) Kindertage im Aufzuchtbecken....


----------



## blumax (9. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut lief es gut


----------



## Bener (9. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Letztens hieß es ja noch, Barsch klappt bei mir nicht...|kopfkrat

Tja, und dann das..!

War mit meinen Töchtern am Rhein, Buhne, und damit es nicht so langweilig wird, lustig fein auf Grund mit Made auf Grundeln, Abendessen fangen.

Nen paar waren schon im Eimer, nächster Biss, und dann wirds auf einmal interessant, das ist was größeres. Hab zunächst gedacht, das ist nen größerer Weißfisch, aber dann war es der Barsch... (29 cm, PB)

Und der hat auf die Grundel gebissen. die hing ihm quer im Maul und hatte sich verkeilt. So konnte ich ihn landen. Die Gundel hatte er dann im Eimer ausgespuckt. Sah ziemlich mitgenommen aus die Grundel, war wohl nicht ihr Tag. Und dann ist sie noch in der Pfanne gelandet... :q


Die "Hauptrute" war noch immer im Wasser. Kopflose Grundel. Nachmittags, Kinder machen Krach, ich habe eigentlich mit nichts gerechnet, aber man weiß ja nie....

Aber dann, ca. 5 Minuten nach dem Barsch geht der Freilauf los. Anschlag, hui... Zander? Tagsüber, 18:00? Fast vor den Füßen??

Und dann wars nen Aal! Wohl so an die 80 cm. Leider ist der Haken abgerissen, direkt vor den Füßen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die Mütze sticht richtig raus ;-)) 

Und endlich mal einer, der auch Grundeln isst ;-))


----------



## phirania (10. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Goil Petri und in den Nasenring kann man gleich die Fischwaage einhängen...


----------



## Nizzyx (10. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri...
Für 29cm hat es bei mir nicht gereicht, dafür aber ca. 15 kleinere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

wie ich wieder immer schreibe:
Es braucht sich keiner fürs melden auch kleinerer Fisch entschuldigen ...


Denn:
Wer den Kleinen nicht ehrt...............................

Daher auch explizit Dir:
GLÜCKWUNSCH!!


----------



## an78 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*







Kleiner Nachtrag aus Kroatien.
In Ermangelung an Köder (hatten wir vergessen im Hafen mitzunehmen) haben wir die Angeln mit Grundmontage und bestückt mit Salami ausgelegt. Ein klasse Gefühl bei Windstille auf dem Boot in einer traumhaften Bucht dann auch noch etwas zu fangen.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Klasse  - und wer auf Salami beisst, ist auch ein Räuber und passt hier rein  ;-)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Find ich gut das es Angler gibt, die experimentieren. Hätte ich wohl nicht mal ausprobiert die an den Haken zu hängen. Bei mir wär die Salami in 5 Min auch weg, davon ab...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



D1985 schrieb:


> Bei mir wär die Salami in 5 Min auch weg, davon ab...


ich befürchte auch, ich hätt die eher selber gegessen ;-)))


----------



## W-Lahn (10. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an die Fänger! Bei mir gab es heute ein paar Punker...


----------



## Darket (10. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*






Einer von vieren in der Kategorie am WE. Alle um die 30cm +/- hab nicht gemessen, aber der war der größte und hat am meisten Betrieb gemacht. Alle gefangen auf einen neongelben Vibrax-Spinner in Größe 2. Hab auch alles andere probiert: Wobbler, Gummi, anderes Blech, aber nur der hat Fisch gebracht.


----------



## zokker (10. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Morgen geht die Jagd nach dem 50er weiter.


----------



## Zander Jonny (11. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geniale Bilder @ zokker

Petri


----------



## jvonzun (11. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

läuft bei uns an der Egli- bzw. Barschfront :k


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und wieder absolut geiles Bild!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Klasse Bild, Jon! 

Dass der Barsch bei mir läuft wäre wohl etwas übertrieben


----------



## hans21 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hier noch einer von Sonntagmorgen. Lief zäh, ein Biss auf 5km und 3 Stunden. War aber, wie immer, schön am Wasser.


----------



## Zander Jonny (11. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jvonzun schrieb:


> läuft bei uns an der Egli- bzw. Barschfront :k



Makellos #6

Barsche sind einfach geile Fische, wenn sie jetzt noch doppelt so schnell wachsen würden das wäre ein Traum |rolleyes
Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben .


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hammer Bild#6

 Die von zocker, bis auf das neue Profilbild, übrigens auch. 

 Petrie Heil! #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Da finde ich zokkers Bilder aber schöner als den "abgehackten" Barsch  Ich hoffe du bringst auch noch Tierfotos mit.

Petri an alle.


----------



## putschii (11. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute konnte ich meinen ersten Döbel fangen und das, obwohl ich auf Barsche war. Hat sich nen kleinen Gufi schmecken lassen und an der UL mit seinen 48cm richtig Dampf gemacht =)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kämpfen definitiv besser als sie schmecken ;-))
Gabs bei uns früher massig, heute fast keine mehr.
Glückwunsch.


----------



## Pinocio (11. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kämpfen definitiv besser als sie schmecken ;-))
> Gabs bei uns früher massig, heute fast keine mehr.
> Glückwunsch.



Ich finde Döbel schmeckt, geräuchert ein echt Klasse Fisch.
Aber kämpfen tun sie nicht alle. Meistens stellen sie sich nur in die Strömung, bei uns zumindest.

Dennoch Petri.


----------



## Kaka (11. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Döbel und kämpfen? Eher nasser Sack finde ich


----------



## putschii (11. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Keine Ahnung, wie die Jungs sonst so drauf sind, aber der hatte keine Lust auf einen Landgang^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

na gut, ich war da meist mit UL-Spinne oder 5/6er Fliegenrute unterwegs.
Da ist so ein 2- 5 Pfund-Döbel schon nett ..


----------



## zokker (11. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Fängern.

Bei mir gab es heute keinen Barsch, 2 kleine Hechte konnten aber nicht widerstehen. Es wurde auch nicht viel geangelt, starker Regen und viel Wind.

















Gruß#h


----------



## Casso (12. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zokker! Und danke für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## zokker (12. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute Nachmittag wurde das Wetter noch schön und ich konnte mich wieder meinem Projekt "Barsch 50+" widmen. Ich glaube aber, das wird dieses Jahr sehr, sehr schwer. Rund 15 Barsche konnte ich heute zu Landgang überreden, aber bei 35cm war Schluss.















Gruß#h


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



zokker schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag wurde das Wetter noch schön und ich konnte mich wieder meinem Projekt "Barsch 50+" widmen. Ich glaube aber, das wird dieses Jahr sehr, sehr schwer. Rund 15 Barsche konnte ich heute zu Landgang überreden, aber bei 35cm war Schluss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die leuchtend roten flossen von den Barschen #6

Immer wieder toll deine Bilder, auch weil du die Barsche mal ganz anders präsentierst als die meisten :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schliesse mich an


----------



## Casso (13. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schließe mich ebenfalls an. Und 35cm sind doch auch schon in Ordnung. Das mit den 50+ klappt aber auch noch! Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher


----------



## Justsu (13. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Immer wieder toll deine Bilder, auch weil du die Barsche mal ganz anders präsentierst als die meisten :vik:



Dafür gibt's von mir auch Applaus!!! #6#6#6 Wirklich schön zu sehen, dass man Barsche auch ganz normal, ohne die mittlerweile übliche orale Vergewaltigung (besonders schlimm wird's dann, wenn den 10cm Fischen der Daumen reingeprügelt wird!) präsentieren kann!

Dafür, und für die schönen Fänge ein dickes Petri von mir! Und beim Projekt 50+ hast Du Dir ja auch ganz schön was vorgenommen! Ich drück' die Daumen, dass das klappt!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## zokker (13. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Justsu schrieb:


> Dafür gibt's von mir auch Applaus!!!
> 
> Wirklich schön zu sehen, dass man Barsche auch ganz normal ... präsentieren kann!
> 
> Und beim Projekt 50+ hast Du Dir ja auch ganz schön was vorgenommen!...



Danke für den Applaus. 

Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie schön still die Barsche halten, wenn man ihnen den Bauch krault.

Zum Projekt: Meine PB Barsch ist aus diesem See hier. 49cm und 2x 48cm.


----------



## Justsu (13. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



zokker schrieb:


> Danke für den Applaus.
> 
> Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie schön still die Barsche halten, wenn man ihnen den Bauch krault.
> 
> Zum Projekt: Meine PB Barsch ist aus diesem See hier. 49cm und 2x 48cm.



Ach, schau an! Und ich dachte es gibt gar keine 49er Barsche, genauso wie 99er Hechte...


----------



## hecht99 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

99er Hechte hab ich schon 3 gefangen, aber keinen Meter. Die Viecher gibt´s wirklich

Heute früh gab´s nach einem ruhigen August mal wieder nen Zander. In Richtung Herbst werden sie hoffentlich noch größer


----------



## hecht99 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Trotz der sinkenden Temperaturen ist bei uns der Futterfisch noch ufer- und oberflächennah unterwegs. Der Zetti biss auch nur 3 Meter vom Ufer entfernt auf Gummi im 1-Meter tiefen Wasser beim 1. Wurf. Vorher die Stelle ne viertel Stunde mit dem Zanderkönig - Wobbler beangelt ohne Biss


----------



## Nizzyx (13. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wieso sehe ich zokkers Bilder eigentlich nicht? :-/

Hat sich erledigt. Danke an Franz_16. Die Website picr..de war gesperrt.
Zum Glück arbeite ich in der IT ;-)


----------



## KODArts (13. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Während dem Barsch Angeln gab es diesen 80+ Hecht auf einen toten Köderfisch an der Posenmontage.


----------



## phirania (13. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schöne Verkleidung....#6 :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und das von Dir mit deinem Totenkopp ;-))

Glückwunsch zum Hecht!


----------



## Enorm (13. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Endlich ist mein Traum vom Neckarbarsch in Erfüllung gegangen.
Habe heute Mittag fleissig Dropshot Montagen gebunden und dann gleich ausprobiert. 

Gebissen hat er auf einen ganz "einfachen" gelben Twister.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Und noch tolles Foto! 
Glückwunsch und danke fürs einstellen


----------



## putschii (14. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute gab es völlig unerwartet einen kleinen Rapfen auf Spinner :m

Ansonsten noch Minihecht und kleine Barsche von denen ich kein Foto habe. Zur Zeit läuft es bei mir an der Ruhr was die Frequenz angeht, an der Größe darf sich ruhig noch was tun.^^


----------



## ODS-homer (15. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

das war ne schwere geburt
neulich hatte ich nen fetten fisch beim forellenangeln dran, hing aber nicht richtig
ein paar tage später nochmal an der stelle probiert, gleiches spiel
ein paar tage später nochmal an der stelle probiert, nix tat sich |kopfkrat
ein paar tage später nochmal an der stelle probiert, spinner hing am standplatz auf grund fest #q
heute nochmal an der stelle probiert, und endlich hing sie 

67cm, 2,7kg - PB :vik:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geniale Forelle. Petri.


----------



## fishhawk (16. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@ODS-homer

Petri, besonders der Schädel ist schon sehr  imposant.


----------



## Pinocio (17. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wenn Barsch, Zander und Co. nicht wollen, geht's an kleinen Bach. 8 Fische in 1h, das ist Frequenz.
Leider war die dicke voller Laich, wobei der Forellenbestand exzellent ist, an jeder interessanten Stelle hatte ich mehrere Attacken. Fische bis 36cm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wer sagt denn, dass nur Barsch, Zander und Co zählen - auch Forellen räubern ja.
Also Glückwunsch!


----------



## blumax (17. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es  diesen hecht


----------



## ODS-homer (17. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Leider war die dicke voller Laich, ...


meine dicke hatte setsamerweise nur nen knappen teelöffel voll pro seite |bigeyes
schon in der menopause?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



ODS-homer schrieb:


> meine dicke hatte setsamerweise nur nen knappen teelöffel voll pro seite |bigeyes
> schon in der menopause?|kopfkrat


? Du sprichst  von was oder wem?


----------



## ODS-homer (17. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ? Du sprichst  von was oder wem?


keine sorge - von der forelle aus post #1123


----------



## Kami One (18. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri, sind wieder tolle Fische in letzter Zeit dabei. 

Nachdem in letzter Zeit bei mir nix auf Kunstköder ging, hab ich am Samstag mal wieder mit Köderfisch angegriffen. In 4 Stunden gab es drei Hechte und einen Biss den ich nicht haken konnte. Also ein für mich sehr erfolgreicher Angeltag.

62 cm und jetzt schon fett wie im Herbst 





Schlanke 58 cm 





Immer wieder erstaunlich was die "Kleinen" sich für große Köderfische einverleiben.

Und zum Schluss gab es noch meinen neuen PB Hecht, um einen Zentimeter gesteigert. Hab nochmal neu ausgeworfen und beim positionieren der Rute auf dem Ständer war die Pose schon weg. 
84 cm hatte die Gute und hat ordentlich rabatz gemacht. 





Und Pilze gab es auch am Platz.


----------



## Riesenangler (19. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Und wieder einer, der Geflügel mag.


----------



## motocross11 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle Fänger, sind ja wieder schöne Fische dabei.

 Bei uns geht der Raubfischherbst auch langsam los, außerdem war ich mit ein paar Freunden am Wochenende auf Rügen. Hier die Bilder


----------



## motocross11 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und die nächsten...


----------



## motocross11 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und noch welche


----------



## putschii (20. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei mir gab es heute ein paar Barsche und nen Hecht. :k Langsam habe ich den Dreh raus, wie die Ruhr tickt. =)


----------



## Pinocio (21. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



putschii schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es heute ein paar Barsche und nen Hecht. :k Langsam habe ich den Dreh raus, wie die Ruhr tickt. =)




Richtig schöner Barsch, Petri.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Man bei eurem Fischbestand kann man nur neidisch werden...In unseren Gewässern frage ich mich immer häufiger, ob überhaupt noch irgendwo ein Raubfisch vorhanden ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Da gehts aber los mit Herbthechten und Barschen!

Glückwunsch an die Fänger


----------



## Schugga (21. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich bekam letzten Freitag abends einen Anruf, ob ich Lust und Zeit hätte, "Krankenvertretung" zu machen und spontan Samstagmorgen mit nach Holland zu fahren, um eine Tour bei Dietmar Isaiasch mitzumachen. |kopfkrat 

Was soll ich sagen?
Es hat sich gelohnt :vik:

Zweimal neuen PB gemacht und meinen ersten Meterhecht gefangen :l (eigentlich dreimal PB sogar...der erste PB-Hecht mit 90cm wurde durch den Meterhecht nochmal übertrumpft  und der Zander ist auch PB und war richtig schön fett dazu)

Hier die drei großen Schönheiten:


----------



## mobifo (21. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Crass ... 
Sorry, bin gerade sprachlos...

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dito. Sowohl Frau als auch Hecht lassen einem den Atem stocken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Klasse und Glückwunsch - wenns läuft, dann läufts! #6

An alle die nicht so große Räuber wie unsere Schugga erwischen: Trotzdem hier einstellen  Ihr wisst ja - jeder der hier einen Fang meldet kann gewinnen! 

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum​*





*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum" eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*

Ein Gewinnset besteht aus folgendem Inhalt:


----------



## NomBre (21. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch!

 Wie habt ihr geangelt? Geschleppt mit großen Ködern? Vertikal? Würde mich interessieren.



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich bekam letzten Freitag abends einen Anruf, ob ich Lust und Zeit hätte, "Krankenvertretung" zu machen und spontan Samstagmorgen mit nach Holland zu fahren, um eine Tour bei Dietmar Isaiasch mitzumachen. |kopfkrat
> 
> Was soll ich sagen?
> Es hat sich gelohnt :vik:
> ...


----------



## Schugga (21. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



NomBre schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> Wie habt ihr geangelt? Geschleppt mit großen Ködern? Vertikal? Würde mich interessieren.



Also, anfangs Dropshot mit KöFi (8 cm groß ca., leicht mit der Drift hinterher "geschleppt") und dann, weil's mit zu kalt wurde und meine Hände fast abstarben, bin ich umgeswitched zu GuFi und spinnen  (auch gar nicht mal so große GuFis - habe ausschließlich DrunkBaits gefischt) und damit hab ich dann gut abräumen können |rolleyes



DANKE an alle für die Glückwünsche  und auch fürs Kompliment


----------



## Kiesbank (21. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute zwei schniepel beim entspannten Feierabend Fischen an die jig Rute bekommen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riesenangler (22. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Shugga. Wieder mit Gummis Spaß gehabt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Riesenangler: pfui... ;-))

@ sirkay:
Geiles Foto!


----------



## Schugga (22. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@ Riesenangler: Ja. Riesenspaß


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Riesenangler: Dein Avatar ist Programm: Ferkel!


----------



## Franz_16 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Schugga

Wow, drei PBs an einem Tag - das darf man dann wohl als gelungenen Angelausflug bezeichnen. Echt Top-Fische, da kann man neidisch werden #6 #6 #6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

PeHei @Sirkay; Frau Schneider!

Bei den Bildern fällt einem erst mal auf, was dieser Isaisch doch für ein hässlicher Vogel ist! :q


----------



## Angler9999 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Anni

Klasse Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen. SUUUUPERRRR


Der Zander hat bei dir aber gelebt..... >)

Hier muss selbst um jeden Barsch hart gekämpft werden.... Aber das ist halt Angeln.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Schugga schrieb:


> Zweimal neuen PB gemacht und meinen ersten Meterhecht gefangen :l


Petri zu den Fischen und echt Klasse! #6

jetzt sollteste mal mehr auf Hecht angefixt sein


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Hier muss selbst um jeden Barsch hart gekämpft werden.... Aber das ist halt Angeln.


Petri Robert!

Irgendwie lassen die bei Dir zuwenig Wachstumsmasthormone ins Wasser 

Aber viele kleinere ergeben dann auch irgendwann eine superleckere Barschplatte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

besser Kleine als Keine...


----------



## Riesenangler (22. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Warum prügeln hier alle auf mich ein. Anika, wusste mit Sicherheit worauf ich anspielte.
  Hier das dazu gehörende Originalzitat von Schugga:


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4417478&postcount=9


----------



## Darket (22. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*






Der Kollege stieg einen Wurf nach einem vergleichsweise mickrigen Nachläufer ein. Glatte 70cm. Leider hat er im Anschluss offenbar eine detaillierte Beschreibung von mir und dem Inhalt meiner Köderbox an seine Kumpels weitergegeben. Die haben nämlich fröhlich weitergeräubert, mir aber nur noch die Mittelflosse gezeigt.


----------



## phirania (22. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nach langer Erkältungs Pause gabs bei mir auch mal wieder nen Zander.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

na klasse - läuft (wieder) ;-)))


----------



## Schugga (22. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ja, ich wusste, worauf Du anspielst, Riesenangler 
Alles gut 
Deswegen bin ich ja Boardferkel geworden 



Vielen Dank für die weiteren Petris, Ihr Lieben |wavey:


----------



## Angelmann67 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hi Schugga,
 fettes fettes Petri von mir und möge mein Neid mit dir sein.#6
 Du könntest ja, wenn du unbedingt möchtest :q,
 einen kleinen Bericht schreiben, wo in Tschernobyl ihr diese Monster gefangen habt, mit Methode und Köder.
 Ich glaube das würde hier einige interessieren.#h

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Schugga (23. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Hi Schugga,
> fettes fettes Petri von mir und möge mein Neid mit dir sein.#6
> Du könntest ja, wenn du unbedingt möchtest :q,
> einen kleinen Bericht schreiben, wo in Tschernobyl ihr diese Monster gefangen habt, mit Methode und Köder.
> ...



Hey, Angelmann67 #h

Also, ein bisschen was dazu habe ich ein paar Posts vorher schon erzählt:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4718169&postcount=1146

Wir waren auf der IJssel bei Kampen unterwegs.

Dropshotmontage war 20gr Stabblei, dann 30cm darüber der Haken mit kleinem KöFi (6-8 cm, durchs Maul gehakt) und das Ganze vertikal und beim Driften hinterher "geschleppt". Darauf hatte ich leider nur einen kleineren Zander.

Besser lief es mit GuFi bei mir:

Meine GuFis, die ich benutzt habe, waren auch nur 8 cm klein  (die ganze Zeit DrunkBait -> Pina Colada Peter :l) und als Gewicht...hm...das hab ich das benutzt, was gerade da war in meiner Box  müssten 14gr gewesen sein |rolleyes 
Die Fische mochten es an diesem Tag, diese relativ schnell (zwei schnelle Schläge) reinzufaulenzen :g

Als Rute hatte ich sowohl bei Vertikalangeln als auch beim Spinnen jeweils einen Erlkönig von Dietmar - sie scheinen wohl ganz gut zu sein #6 Allerdings hab ich drauf bestanden, meine eigene Rolle zu benutzen |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Schugga schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich drauf bestanden, meine eigene Rolle zu benutzen |rolleyes


Immer der eigene Kopp bei den Mädels ;-) 

Sich nur nix sagen lassen ;-))


HAste gut gemacht!


----------



## jvonzun (23. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

auch hier noch ein schönes Mädel zum Saisonabschluss


----------



## Schugga (23. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer der eigene Kopp bei den Mädels ;-)
> 
> Sich nur nix sagen lassen ;-))
> 
> ...




Naja, die hab ich gerade erst neu und die will noch ordentlich eingefischt werden!!


----------



## Wildkarpfen (23. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute bei besten Wetter gab es reichlich schöne Barsche.


----------



## Bener (24. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

So, hier nochmal nen besseres als das Handyfoto von gestern Abend:


----------



## hanzz (24. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Prächtiger Barsch 
Petri

Und Petri zum Zander und allen erfolgreichen.


----------



## zokker (24. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zum Barsch, schöne Kirsche

@Bener  Super dein Foto, da will ich mehr von sehen. Petri zum Zander

An Schugga auch ein fettes Petri.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Tolle Fische wieder - Glückwunsch!


----------



## Wildkarpfen (24. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute nochmal nachgelegt


----------



## Stumbe (24. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Konnte heute insgesamt 5 Barsche erwischen. Hat echt Spaß gemacht heute Nachmittag. Wir waren zu Dritt am Wasser und konnten insgesamt 12 Barsche erwischen. Der Größte hatte 37cm. 

Petri an alle glücklichen Fänger.






Oh, ich sehe ich stehe Kopf, kann mir ein Moderator evtl. Abhilfe schaffen. Vielen Dank


----------



## Nizzyx (24. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute lief es im Vergleich zu den letzten Wochenenden ziemlich zäh.
Ein paar konnten dennoch nicht widerstehen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JottU (25. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Innenstadthecht 61cm. |supergri
Schön das es regnet, deswegen nur kleiner Spinnausgang vor der Haustür. :m


----------



## Schugga (26. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Next :vik:
Knapp 70 cm - gestern in Hamburg ans Band gegangen :l
Wieder mal auf einen DrunkBait -> Tropical Tina (man muss nur genug Vertrauen in einen Köder haben, auch wenn alle um einen rum sagen, das Ding fängt nix) |rolleyes

Btw: möchte mir jemand einen Umzug nach Hamburg zahlen? Und die monatliche Kaltmiete? 

PETRI noch allen anderen Fängern hier! Vor allem die mit den schönen Barschen #6 Die fehlen mir dieses Jahr noch gänzlich #t Aber der Herbst läuft an und ich bin guter Hoffnung


----------



## hanzz (26. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen
Der Rhein war gestern gnädig.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@schugga
Respekt - jetzt gehts ja Schlag auf Schlag bei dir. Top Zander #6

@hanzz
Ordentliche "Rhein-Strecke"  Petri Heil!


----------



## Schugga (26. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke, Franz 
Ja, so langsam hab ich den Dreh raus - nur leider nicht in heimischen Gewässern....

Und schon wieder so schööööne Barsche :l
 Petri hanzz!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

alle fangen - ich muss arbeiten ;-((

Glückwunsch den Fängern !!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



hanzz schrieb:


> Der Rhein war gestern gnädig.



Fettes Petri zu Rheinstrecke !!! 
und allen die auch erfolgreich waren #6#6#6


----------



## Macraei (26. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Überraschender Fang in Dänemark. Ich muss gestehen das ich erstmal googeln musste um herauszufinden was es ist
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## u-see fischer (26. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Macraei schrieb:


> Überraschender Fang in Dänemark. Ich muss gestehen das ich erstmal googeln musste um herauszufinden was es ist
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Sieht nach Seeskorpion aus.


----------



## Macraei (26. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Genau, aber diese blaue Färbung hat mich ziemlich verwirrt [emoji848]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (26. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Einmal Größenwahn und einmal nicht zielsicher.


----------



## motocross11 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde sind ja wieder klasse Fische dabei. Bei mir gings Sonntag wieder auf Hecht und für 2 Stunden Angelzeit konnte sich das Ergebnis echt sehen lassen, 4 Hechte konnte ich landen und 2 weitere Bisse und einen Nachläufer hab ich nicht erwischt.


----------



## Macraei (26. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri! Wieviel cm hatte der große? [emoji44]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## u-see fischer (26. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Einmal Größenwahn und einmal nicht zielsicher.



Wieso Größenwahn, der ist doch deutlich größer als der Gummifisch?

Vor einigen Jahren mit meiner Frau auf dem See gewesen, sie spielt da mit einem Rapala Husky Jerk im/am Kraut rum, auf einmal höre ich nur: "Hää, zwei Wobbler?"

Der Kleine war wohl größenwahnsinnig.

Petri allen erfolgreichen.


----------



## JottU (26. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich denke mit6 Grössenwahn war der aus "Live am Wasser" gemeint. Bild geht ja immer nur 1x im Forum.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4720157&postcount=7898


----------



## motocross11 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@macraei leider nur 99, der Meter will dieses Jahr noch nicht fallen.


----------



## Trollwut (27. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



JottU schrieb:


> Ich denke mit6 Grössenwahn war der aus "Live am Wasser" gemeint. Bild geht ja immer nur 1x im Forum.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4720157&postcount=7898



Exakt, danke dir.


----------



## phirania (27. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heut gab es dann noch einen 70 er Hecht...


----------



## hanzz (27. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Kalle und viel Erfolg morgen.

Thomas. Es hat gerappelt ? Wo sind die Bilder ?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kommen noch ...
Die Biester beißen bei praller Sonne am besten...


----------



## Kiesbank (28. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute mal anders.  Dazu noch doppeldrill oben drauf mit dem Fotograf [emoji6]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## DirkulesMG (29. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Guten Morgen, bin immer noch geflasht 

Konnte gestern Abend diese 1,26m Hechtdame fangen.


----------



## hecht99 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri. Geniales Teil. Haben die Räuber bei euch den Sommer über auch nicht viel gefressen? Von der Schönheit und Figur ist des nämlich fast ein Model das du da gefangen hast


----------



## Taxidermist (29. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Heil, endlich mal nicht wieder sone Fritte, die man sonst hier zu sehen bekommt!
Würdest du noch etwas zum Köder verraten, Ansitz oder Spinnfischen?

Jürgen


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Boah... 1,26m ist eine Ansage! 

Erzähl doch mal - wie? auf was? ggf. wo?


----------



## Schugga (29. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Beeindruckend, DirkulesMG |bigeyes

 Petri #6


----------



## hanzz (29. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Fettes Petri
Geiler Fisch !!!


----------



## DirkulesMG (29. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Petri. Geniales Teil. Haben die Räuber bei euch den Sommer über auch nicht viel gefressen? Von der Schönheit und Figur ist des nämlich fast ein Model das du da gefangen hast



Vielen Dank :q

Das "Problem" ist, dass selbst ein 80ziger Hecht bei mir wie ein Fischstäbchen aussieht da ich etwas kompakter Gebaut bin |muahah:

Das war schon ne dicke Maschine und ein Wahnsinns Kopf. 

Wir waren in den Niederlanden unterwegs. Gefangen wurde die Dame auf einen noch nicht veröffentlichen Gummifsch von Balzer, der kommt aber im Oktober raus. 

Gruß 
Dirk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



DirkulesMG schrieb:


> dass selbst ein 80ziger Hecht bei mir wie ein Fischstäbchen aussieht da ich etwas kompakter Gebaut bin |muahah:
> 
> Das war schon ne dicke Maschine und ein Wahnsinns Kopf.


Eben nur der Kopf, der Dirkules-Körper fehlt da irgendwie noch! :m :q

Petri zum Fisch!


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich gratuliere ebenfalls zum Gerät #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mein lieber Schwan!!

Glückwunsch zum Ausnahmefisch


----------



## zokker (29. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Fettes Petri Dirk, wird bestimmt der Fisch deines Lebens sein.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (29. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute bei gab es schöne  Hechte bei 3-7m auf Gummifisch.


----------



## airex (30. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Tolle Fänge hier!
Glückwunsch Allen erfolgreichen


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Deiner passt aber auch!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## tobi-1 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Halbzeit am Gardasee und die ersten fische hab ich auf die schuppen gelegt.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum" eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*

Ein Gewinnset besteht aus folgendem Inhalt:





Neu dabei in 2017:

*YOLO PIKE SHAD*





Der YOLO Pikeshad ist ein vom ganzen Quantum Raubfisch-Team entwickelter Köder – speziell für die Großhecht-Angelei. Der YOLO flankt mit dem ganzen Körper schon bei leichten Bleikopfgewichten verführerisch und schwimmt trotzdem stabil - auch bei schnellerem Zug. Fünf sorgsam ausgesuchte Designs bieten für so ziemlich jedes Hechtgewässer die passende Wahlmöglichkeit.

*Länge:* 22cm |*Gewicht: *60g | *Aktion:* sinkend


Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr im aktuellen Quantum - Katalog:
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/produkte/ 






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
*Gewinner September 2017*
Bener

SirCorbi 

Drunja


----------



## YoshiX786 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Endlich mal wieder abgemetert! :m
Gefangen auf einen 12,5cm Stint-Shad in rosa von MB-Fishing


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Toller Fisch - GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## YoshiX786 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Toller Fisch - GLÜCKWUNSCH!



Danke :vik:


----------



## Riesenangler (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gefangen auf einen Doppelblattspinner.


----------



## jochen68 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und auch im frischen OKTOBER gleich mehrere Barsche neben Felchen auf Hegene.

Dann noch ein "Rekord": mein wohl kleinster je mit der Angel gefangener Fisch, ein Junior-Kaulbarsch aus 16m Tiefe (!!):










Die Küchen-Strecke heute


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der kleine ist ja geil!!


----------



## Bener (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Watt? Wie? Gewonnen?? Geil!! Danke!

 Aber wehe, wehe, das wars jetzt mit Glück! Nicht dass das jetzt verbraucht ist, heute geht's nämlich wieder ans Wasser!!

 Wobei: Anscheinend wars das mit Glück! Gestern habe ich mir fast die Bude abgebrannt. Hanf vorkochen, zu wenig Wasser. Sichtweite unter 50 cm in der Küche! Da hab ich echt nochmal Glück gehabt! Oder Pech? Egal!


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

zum ersten Mal gezielt auf Rapfen gefischt, dafür extra 100 km gefahren.
wasser war glasklar, aber das Kraut stirbt ab. und jeder, absolut jeder  wurf bringt Grünzeug. Also mehr über wasser fischen als unter wasser.  heisst: 30 gramm ans band, 100 m raus damit und mit steiler rute kurbeln  mit alle 3mal wahnsinnige.
und weil ich rapfenanfänger bin hab ich erstmal nur gestaunt, was da auf  einmal für ein krawall hinterm blech war. sonst schlag ich gerne zu  früh an, wenn ich fisch sehe. diesmal nicht, stecken krumm.
war schon was besonderes, auf lange distanz mitten in der strömung einen fisch von ein paar kilo zu drillen.
das wiederholte sich dann noch ein paar mal, mit unterschiedlichem ausgang.

hat spass gemacht, aber so 100% mein ding ist das nicht.
ich habs lieber zwei mal gemütlicher.


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Bener schrieb:


> Wobei: Anscheinend wars das mit Glück! Gestern habe ich mir fast die Bude abgebrannt. Hanf vorkochen, zu wenig Wasser. Sichtweite unter 50 cm in der Küche! Da hab ich echt nochmal Glück gehabt! Oder Pech? Egal!


Entscheide dich einfach, ob du das Zeug kochen oder rauchen willst  



Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mobifo (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Entscheide dich einfach, ob du das Zeug kochen oder rauchen willst
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


Qualmt doch auch beim Rauchen.

So hat er es gekocht und dabei geraucht. ... das nenne ich effektive Nutzung.[emoji41] 

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## Trollwut (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei mir gehts jetzt mit Raubfischen los. Mal sehn was da die Tage noch raus kommt.


----------



## mobifo (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Könntet ihr das bitte mal lassen !!!!!

Leide gerade etwas an Zeitmangel. Trotzdem war ich am Samstag doch mal am Wasser ... nix. Nicht mal ein Minibarsch.
... und ihr zeigt hier diese wunderbaren Fische ... schämt euch.

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts jetzt mit Raubfischen los. Mal sehn was da die Tage noch raus kommt.



Klasse Jean #6#6#6!!!

Du bist für mich ne "coole Sau" was die Vielfalt an verschiedener Fischart Du immer rauszauberst...

Hut ab, weiter so !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Promachos (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Also mehr über wasser fischen als unter wasser. heisst: 30 gramm ans band, 100 m raus damit.



Hallo,

 das würde ich gerne mal nachmessen.

 Gruß Promachos


----------



## Drunja (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wie, ich habe auch gewonnen? Und das mit einem Bild? Bin sprachlos.  Dankeschön


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das würde ich gerne mal nachmessen.
> 
> Gruß Promachos



kein problem. Brückenpfeiler und 3m genaues GPS machens möglich.


----------



## YoshiX786 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wie ich den Herbst liebe! :k
Nicht ganz der Meter, aber mit 98cm trotzdem ein ordentlicher Brummer!
Gefangen auf ein 17cm Balzer Shirasu Photo Shad


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

saubär!!!!


----------



## Danschman (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hier mal zwei schöne Rapfen von letzter Woche. So spät hatte ich die Burschen noch nie auf Topwater.

Beide auf meine Lieblingsköder Seaspin Janas 107 und Seaspin Pro-Q. Unbedingt mal ausprobieren!


----------



## DirkulesMG (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Wie ich den Herbst liebe! :k
> Nicht ganz der Meter, aber mit 98cm trotzdem ein ordentlicher Brummer!
> Gefangen auf ein 17cm Balzer Shirasu Photo Shad


 
Petri!!!

Viele Grüße Nach Viersen ;-)


----------



## hecht99 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ein schöner 65er Zetti vom Wochenende. Gestern gab es noch nen 60er Hecht. Wenn man bedenkt das ich gestern 29 Kormorane bei der Jagd beobachten konnten hab ich fast schon Angst ob es in 5 Jahren noch Räuber in unserer Gegend gibt. Unsere relativ kleinen Baggerseen und Weiher bis max. 20ha bieten nämlich nicht all zu viele Unterstände zum Schutz von oben.
 Zum Zander: War übrigens der erste auf den Zander Pro, den ich zwischenzeitlich schon zum Hecht Pro umgetauft habe


----------



## ayron (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich werfe mal die hier ins Rennen[emoji6]


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schon heftig was hier für Fische wieder aus dem Wasser gezaubert worden sind, ein dickes Petri von mir. #6

---

Bei mir ist in den letzten Wochen/Monaten einfach der Wurm drin. Meine Geduld wird da echt auf die Probe gestellt....

Auch letzten beiden Tage waren unglaublich schwer aber an jedem Tag konnte ich noch jeweils einen mittleren Hecht erwischen. Und jeweils eine Ü40 Kirsche, die mir den Tag versüßt und gerettet hat. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber dieses Jahr habe ich echt Glück mit den gestreiften und bin auch sehr froh darüber.


----------



## Pinocio (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern trotz Sturm und Regen morgens um halb 6 über die laubbedeckten Straßen zum Weiher gefahren. Endlich mal einen Raubfischansitz wagen.
Wir hatten die Ruten gerade ausgebracht und wollten den Schrim windfestmachen, als schon am winzigen Rotauge auf Grund der Piepser losging, hing kurz starke Kopfschläge, dann aber ausgeschlitzt.
Keine 10min später ging die Pose los, Anschlag hängt, 77cm Hecht. 
Immer wieder hatten wir Bisse, merkwürdigerweise haben wir die meisten Hechte auf Grund auf knapp 10cm Rotaugen gefangen bzw. hatten darauf die meiste Aktion.
Insgesamt hatten wir 4 Hechte landen können, einige Bisse versemmelt. Mit Abstand die meiste Aktion hatten wir bis ca. 10 Uhr, bei Sturm und strömenden Regen.
Der dürre Hecht auf dem letzten Bild sah ziemlich mitgenommen aus, als wäre er mal attackiert worden und hatte eine lange Zeit nichts gefressen.
Als gegen mittag die Sonne rauskam, legte der Kumpel noch eine Karpfenrute aus und fing 2 schöne Spiegler.
Ich sammelte derweil schöne Maronen und Röhrlinge im Wald.

Wetterfestigkeit hat sich sehr bezahlt gemacht. Es war ein wunderbarer Tag.


----------



## YoshiX786 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

War gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs! 
Und es hat gut geklingelt in der Rute :vik:

Alles gefangen auf verschiedene Stint-Shads von MB-Fishing


----------



## Nizzyx (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Gestern trotz Sturm und Regen morgens um halb 6 über die laubbedeckten Straßen zum Weiher gefahren. Endlich mal einen Raubfischansitz wagen.
> Wir hatten die Ruten gerade ausgebracht und wollten den Schrim windfestmachen, als schon am winzigen Rotauge auf Grund der Piepser losging, hing kurz starke Kopfschläge, dann aber ausgeschlitzt.
> Keine 10min später ging die Pose los, Anschlag hängt, 77cm Hecht.
> Immer wieder hatten wir Bisse, merkwürdigerweise haben wir die meisten Hechte auf Grund auf knapp 10cm Rotaugen gefangen bzw. hatten darauf die meiste Aktion.
> ...




Der dritte Hecht sieht echt todkrank aus ;+


----------



## Sepp G (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo Zusammen, sehr gut das die Hechte nicht wussten das Dienstag ein Feiertag war. :vik:konnte am Tag der Deutschen Einheit diese tolle Hecht Mutti landen#6
Euch allen ein schönes Wochende, Petri Heil Sepp


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Klasse Hecht 
Petri


----------



## pike-81 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Schugga schrieb:


> Next :vik:
> 
> 
> Btw: möchte mir jemand einen Umzug nach Hamburg zahlen? Und die monatliche Kaltmiete?




Kein Problem, ich schmeiß meine Freundin raus, und hole Dich ab. 



"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Schugga (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Kein Problem, ich schmeiß meine Freundin raus, und hole Dich ab.



Ein Mann, ein Wort #6


----------



## brauni (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde! Schöne Fische! Bei mir gibt es Rapfen ohne Ende! Ab u. zu mal ein Hecht o. Zander aber die Rapfen sind einfach überall u. haben richtig Bock auf die Köder zu knallen!


----------



## blumax (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es ein zander :m


----------



## Promachos (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@ Bräuni

Petri zu den tollen Rapfen:m. Bis zu welcher Größe fängst du die denn?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## brauni (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Promachos schrieb:


> @ Bräuni
> 
> Petri zu den tollen Rapfen:m. Bis zu welcher Größe fängst du die denn?
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Petri Dank! Die meisten sind so mitte 60! Hatte aber auch 2 80er dabei!


----------



## Finke20 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

:vik:

Ja ich gehe noch angeln|bigeyes und heute gab es nach sehr lager Zeit mal wieder einen vorzeigbaren Fisch.















                                                                                                __________________


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Kein Problem, ich schmeiß meine Freundin raus, und hole Dich ab.
> 
> Na hat das deine Freundin mit gelesen ?|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## phirania (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> pike-81 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kein Problem, ich schmeiß meine Freundin raus, und hole Dich ab.
> ...


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wer weiss?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Internet und das Anglerboard sind ja so eine Sache. Dort kann man viele Infos erfahren aber vor allem auch tolle Leute kennen lernen. Gestern durfte ich dann Boardie Dennis Siever am Wasser treffen und zusammen haben wir mit viel Flexibilität 4 schöne Hechte gefangen, wovon zwei gut genährt waren und die 80+ hatten. Der Herbst hat so langsam seinen Einzug erhalten und erwartet momentan sehr viel Experimentierfreude. Denn am Ende hat jeder Fisch auf einen anderen Köder gebissen. Die Hechte haben auf Stint, Makrele, Spinnerbait und Gummifisch gebissen.

Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan aufgeht. Und noch mehr, wenn man dabei mit tollen Menschen am Wasser ist.


----------



## pike-81 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ein Mann, ein Wort #6





Ich glaube ich ziehe den Schwanz ein, Schugga fängt einem ja alle Fische weg. 

Petri den Fängern. So tolle Rapfen fehlen noch in meinem Fangbuch. 


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## motocross11 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin und dickes Petri in die Runde, sind ja wieder schöne Fische bei. Bei mir gab es auch ein paar Hechte, darunter wieder eine Dame der 90+ Kategorie


----------



## motocross11 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und die anderen


----------



## osasuni76 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri 
Zander 60cm Donau bei Novi Sad #h






LG


----------



## Silvio.i (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Herbst=Barschzeit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch an euch alle - ihr haut das wieder Fische raus, dass ich am Schreibtisch neidisch werde.


----------



## Pinocio (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hier ist noch der Zander vom Wochenende. 68cm 3,3kg.


----------



## nada1988 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hier mal ein paar Bärschchen aus den letzten 2 Wochen. Der größte hatte 44cm.

Die Jungs waren echt on fire, am besten Tag hatte ich schätzungsweise 30 innerhalb von 3,5h. Habe leider auch zwei größere, einer davon knapp an die 50cm, im Drill verloren.


----------



## pike van dijk (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

petri allen fängern.

momentan läuft es gut mit den zandern. 

hab nicht gemessen aber sollten 70 sein.

(edit: vllt auch nur um die60 )


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ui ui ui.. hier schepperts aber gewaltig! Glückwunsch an alle Fänger!!

@Silvio 
Geniales Barschbild #6

@Pinocio
An Unterernährung leider der Zander aber auch nicht  #r 

@osasuni76
Traumhafter Donau Zander!!! Was ist das für ein Köder?


----------



## hecht99 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri! Ich glaub da hast dich ein wenig nach oben verschätzt:q. Trotzdem schöner Fisch und wenns läuft weiter machen


----------



## osasuni76 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Franz_16
Es ist ein modifiziert "Sebile Flatt Shad" , aber nutzlich für mein Gebiet .
http://www.vidalures.com/en/











https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7mV0x5Qt9ORTFd5Z09EcjVqTEU/view


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ahhh, das ist also so eine Lipless-Konstruktion mit Gummiüberzug und Bleikern.

Kommt gut - ich hab sowas von "Der Ausleger" in schwer für Waller. Fliegt wie Hölle, macht fies Druck und ist dankenswerterweise ohne Rasselkugeln. Auch prima als Searchbait.

Und Petri allen Fängern hier!


----------



## ameisentattoo (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Petri! Ich glaub da hast dich ein wenig nach oben verschätzt:q. Trotzdem schöner Fisch und wenns läuft weiter machen



War auch mein erster Gedanke...
Vielleicht hat er auch nur besonders schmale Finger.....

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Down (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde!

Einen Zander auf Jerkbait hat man auch eher selten und erst recht, wenn der dann auch noch stattliche 80cm hat!


----------



## pike van dijk (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

nächst mal mess ich...

vllt. auch nur um die |wavey:60.


----------



## Deep Down (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der Kescher hat 70x85 und der Jerkbait 17cm!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der Kollege meinte seinen eigenen Fisch, siehe oben...
#1262
;-)))))


----------



## Deep Down (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Na Klasse! Ich muss mir nämlich immer anhören, dass die Fische in diesem Riesenkescher so klein aussehen! Ich nehm alles zurück!


----------



## Trollwut (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Na Klasse! Ich muss mir nämlich immer anhören, dass die Fische in diesem Riesenkescher so klein aussehen! Ich nehm alles zurück!



Besser nen kleinen Fisch in nen großen Kescher packen als nen Kapitalen in nen kleinen Kescher stopfen - oder? :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Na Klasse! Ich muss mir nämlich immer anhören, dass die Fische in diesem Riesenkescher so klein aussehen! Ich nehm alles zurück!


nu weisste wie das ist mit Blutdruck ...
:q:q:q


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Deep Down
Respekt, 80er Zander auf Jerkbait ist auch nicht alltäglich #6 

Ich war heute mal an einem Stausee unterwegs. 
Hat auf Anhieb mit einem Zander geklappt - der gute alte Thundertail hats rausgerissen  
Die Farbe hat mir jetzt schon einige Fische gebracht - nennt sich "Hot lipps" 

Außerdem hab ich heute ein ziemlich gut geriggten Hecht-Gummi eines anderen Anglers abgerissen am Ufer gefunden... kein so gutes Zeichen :q


----------



## wäcki (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Servus,

hat aber noch sehr viel Wasser der Stausee...

Da werd ich noch zwei Wochen warten bis ich da mal angreif

Grüße Christian


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Habe gestern auch mal kurz die Actioncam mitlaufen lassen. 
Dabei hab ich ein mustergültigen Fehlbiss gefilmt  

Wenn man auf de Rutenspitze schaut sieht man den Biss wunderbar. 

[youtube1]_lYNuxSrRWI[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lYNuxSrRWI


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Man braucht nicht auf die Rutenspitze schauen,
man hört es deutlich :q:q:m ...


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Stimmt, bei der Actioncam hab ich nicht aufm Schirm dass eine Kamera mitläuft. Da kommen die Reaktionen völlig ungefiltert 

Zeigt aber auch, dass es das richtige Hobby ist, wenn man sich nach über 20 Jahren und hunderten gefangenen Zandern immernoch so über einen Fehlbiss ärgern kann :q


----------



## JottU (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mensch Mensch, tolle Fische hier mal wieder. Bei mir läuft da weniger. Nach 3 mal nix, heute mal wieder ein 25er Barsch.


----------



## Stumbe (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle Fänger.
War heute am Rhein mit Zielfisch Barsch. Insgesamt 7 konnte ich fangen wobei die zwei Größten 37cm hatten und drei 30+.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

nicht schlecht für den Rhein!


----------



## Kiesbank (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei mir lief es heute auch Perfekt mit den barschen.  Gerade mal eine Stunde draußen gewesen und 4 Stück um die 30cm.  Der größte hatte 33cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bernie007 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*






Jo Barsche sind schon geil


----------



## JottU (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ansitz ist für mich denk mal besser 
Zwar keine Riesen, aber ich werde wohl satt. 



Okay, Frau bekommt auch was ab.


----------



## 19maxim88 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute hatte ich einen Erfolgreichen Morgen. Schöner 1,07 Meter Hecht. Eine schöne Belohnung nach mehreren Fischlosen Tage.


----------



## Michael_05er (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich habs am letzten Tag der Saison noch geschafft, meine ersten Dropshot-Forellen zu fangen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch an die Fänger - da kommen wieder die Fische am Wochenende ;-))


----------



## Nizzyx (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei dem schönen Wetter waren die Barsche heute wieder in Beisslaune.
Den hier konnte ich noch rechtzeitig vor einem Hecht aus dem Wasser heben. Der hatte sich den kleinen ausgeguckt, als er am Haken hing. Das war eine echt krasse Aktion kurz vorm Ufer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich bin heute mal zu einer Spinntour an der Donau aufgebrochen. 

Zusammen mit Boardie basspsycho hatten wir 4 Barsche und 2 Hechte. Nichts kapitales dabei, aber immerhin Fisch und natürlich absolutes Kaiserwetter!


----------



## renrök (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Musste bei dem schönen Wetter heut auch unbedingt ans Wasser.

Trotz wirklich ungünstigen Bedingungen (Hochwasser und viel Laub und Kraut im Wasser) knallte mir dieser Milchner (57 cm) auf den Mepps:


----------



## Tom_Mark (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute gefangen.
Zander 94cm
ca 9-10kg
Drop Shot
Iron Claw Slim Jane
an der Weser


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Auch hier Dir nochmal Glückwunsch zum tollen Fisch!


----------



## Tom_Mark (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch hier Dir nochmal Glückwunsch zum tollen Fisch!



Danke Thomas #g

P.S Tom_ ist das eine Abkürzung von Tomasz ...


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Tomasz

Das ist ne Granate. Petri Heil! Einen solchen Zander hab ich noch nie gefangen - würde ich aber gerne Mal :q #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Tom_Mark schrieb:


> Danke Thomas #g
> 
> P.S Tom_ ist das eine Abkürzung von Tomasz ...


ist ja auch ne Art Thomas ;-))

Danke, wusst ich nicht!!


----------



## Kiesbank (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

2 schicke Hechte knapp über 60 ließen sich heute auf nen kurzen Landgang überreden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## motocross11 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an die erfolgreichen Fänger. Bei uns sind die Hechte weiterhin gut drauf, allerdings gibt es meist Einheitsgröße zwischen 75 bis 85cm.


----------



## motocross11 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und hier noch eins...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

naja, für die "Einheitsgröße" würde mancher hier schon "morden" ;-)))

Glückwunsch!


----------



## hecht99 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wenn ich dran denke das bei uns seit Jahren die Einheitsgröße bei 50 bis 60 liegt#q. Deshalb hab ich auch schon vor Jahren mit dem gezielten Hechtangeln bei uns aufgehört.


----------



## fishhawk (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo,

wenn es ne Einheitsgröße ohne Ausreißer nach oben oder sonstige Überaschungen gibt, wird es unabhängig von der absoluten Größe irgendwann langweilig.


----------



## motocross11 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Es gibt natürlich auch immer wieder Ausreißer nach oben und unten. Und selbstverständlich freue ich mich auch über jeden Fisch aber man ist ja auch immer auf der Jagd nach der einen "Mutti"


----------



## Silvio.i (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Barsche pegeln sich auch bei 35-38cm ein 
 :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## el.Lucio (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Meine 2 ersten Herbstbarsche für dieses Jahr,
36 und 40cm :vik:


----------



## Gohann (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch an alle Fänger! Angel mir zurzeit ne Wolf auf Raubfisch. Habe schon Köfis neben meinem Futterplatz abgelegt oder darüber hinweg "segeln" lassen. Nichts!#q
Zu allem Überfluss bekam mein Angelnachbar heute nen Biss auf seinen eingekurbelten Method Korb. Der Hecht hatte um 80cm und blieb natürlich nicht hängen.
Morgen versuche ich es weiter! #:

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Stumbe (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Auch von mir ein Petri an alle Fänger. Ich selbst hatte heute meinen Wochenangeltag am Rhein. Wie die letzten beiden Male auch wieder (für mich) recht ordentlich gefangen. Insgesamt 6 Barsche wovon 4 knapp ü30 waren. 

Viele Grüße 
Stumbe


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Tolle Barsche #6 #6 #6 

@el lucio
schon interessant, welchen Farbunterschied die beiden haben


----------



## el.Lucio (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @el lucio
> schon interessant, welchen Farbunterschied die beiden haben



Ja, das scheint in dem Gewässer aber normal zu sein. Habe auch schon mehrere Hechte dort gefangen die fast alle unterschiedlich gezeichnet waren.

Vielleicht liegts an den Gegebenheiten im Gewässer, klares Wasser, viel Kraut im Uferbereich bis 10m und bei ca.50m nur noch felsiger boden #c


----------



## Double2004 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Tolle Barsche #6 #6 #6
> 
> @el lucio
> schon interessant, welchen Farbunterschied die beiden haben



Schöne Fische!

Das mit dem Farbunterschied liegt wohl eher daran, dass der obere schon tot ist und auf hellem Untergrund (weißer Eimer?) lag.


----------



## el.Lucio (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Schöne Fische!
> 
> Das mit dem Farbunterschied liegt wohl eher daran, dass der obere schon tot ist und auf hellem Untergrund (weißer Eimer?) lag.



Tot waren sie beide  und den hellen hab ich 10 min vor dem dem anderen gefangen. War auch kein Eimer im Spiel... ich schlepp doch keinen Eimer beim Spinfischen mit mir rum #d


----------



## Bernie007 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=261597&stc=1&d=1508494458

Klein aber fein 
Petri an alle


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kann da immer wieder nur sagen:
Wer die kleinen nicht ehrt...............
Glückwunsch an die Fänger


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ob tod oder lebendig hat mit der Farbe auf den Bild nichts zu tun...
Aber wirklich interessant wenn beide an ein und der gleichen Stelle gefangen sind..
Habe auch erhebliche Farbunterschiede bei mir aber eher wegen den Verschiedenen Spots...


----------



## Tom_Mark (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schöne Barsche Jungs #6

ok das ist Mein Stachelritter ca 40cm


----------



## jkc (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Leute, 

nach langer Angel-Abstinenz war ich tatsächlich auch mal wieder erfolgreich und bei einem brettharten Einschlag gab es diesen Kuno. #6










Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Net schlecht - Super Fische!


----------



## pike-81 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geiler Fisch jkc, war bestimmt ein hammer Fight. 


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## jkc (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin, danke und ja Du hast recht. Ich war zwar mit der 200er Baitjigger Swimbait stark genug unterwegs, allerding war der Fisch wirklich seeeehhr Kampfstark und ich habe ihn anfangs für 1-2 Kategorien größer gehalten.

Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri JK
Feiner Brummer :g

Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## Nizzyx (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute gab es für mich einen neuen PB Barsch. 34cm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich war heute Mittag kurz mal an einem verlandeten Altwasser. 
Hab tatsächlich einen Hecht erwischt... nur an der Größe müsste man noch etwas arbeiten 
[youtube1]gjjmNjLEF4I[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/gjjmNjLEF4I


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

longlinereleased ;-))


----------



## _Pipo_ (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich habe heute bei uns im Vereinsgewässer ein einen Doppelspinner (2er und 5er Spinnerblatt) ins Wasser geworfen, ohne so gezielt einem bestimmten Fisch nachzustellen.

Direkt der erste Wurf brachte dann auch den ersten Fisch, ich bin mir das nicht so sicher, würde aber wohl auf einen Aland tippen, leicht buckliger Rücken, Anzahl der Schuppen, etc.


----------



## blumax (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es diesen schönen barsch#6


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute habe ich mir mal einen Baggersee vorgenommen. 
Wollte mal schauen ob es da Zander gibt - hab leider keinen erwischt. Aber einige Barsche. 

[youtube1]C1qPWyquF1Y[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/C1qPWyquF1Y


----------



## DirkulesMG (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

PB Zander
Gestern Abend hatte ich das Glück und die Ehre, dass dieser 82cm Zander meinen Gummifisch nicht widerstehen konnte. Nach spannendem Drill mit harten Kopfschlägen und meinerseits weichen Knien ließ er sich für einen kurzen Landgang überreden. Natürlich durfte der Zander wieder in sein nasses Element. Erfolgsköder war diesmal - oder wie so oft - der Zander Pro Shad von Fox Range.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

RESPEKT und Glückwunsch!


----------



## jvonzun (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

bin wieder zurück aus der Wärme


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

WOW - Fliegende Fische-  wieder mal klasse Bilder von Dir!


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hammer-Bilder Jon #6 #6 #6 

Der dicke Barsch, was ist das für einer?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@jvonzun
Ich liebe es Bilder von deinen exotischen Fängen zu sehen. Große Klasse und sehr sehr geile Bilder und Fische. Bei dem Zackenbarsch(?) bin ich echt neidisch, solche möchte ich auch irgendwann einmal fangen. 

Weiter so.


----------



## Doerk71 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Tolle Fische, Petri allen Fängern!

Der Kubitzer Bodden hatte am Wochenende wenig Hechte für uns parat, dafür aber solch schöne Barsche. Der 5er Mepps war dabei allen anderen Ködern, die wir präsentiert haben, haushoch überlegen.





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jvonzun (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

danke euch!



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der dicke Barsch, was ist das für einer?




 ehrlich gesagt kenne ich den genauen Namen nicht, es gibt so viele verschiedene von denen.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Alles klar, Jon  

@Doerk71
Boah ist das ein Barsch - vor allem wenn man ihn mit dem 5er! Mepps vergleicht. Petri Heil zu diesem Prachtexemplar #6


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Jovozun, der "tieffliegende Sailfish" ist toll, fotografierst du beim Drill, oder mach dies dann jemand anderes?
Petri Heil jedenfalls.

@Doerk, Petri zum guten Barsch! 
Der 5er Mepps ist auch bei mir der Köder, welcher die meisten Großbarsche bringt.
Ich nehme allerdings meistens den mit dem roten Spinnerblatt.
Was hast du den da vor dem Spinner montiert?

Jürgen


----------



## Thorsten1953 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hammer-Bilder Jon #6 #6 #6
> 
> Der dicke Barsch, was ist das für einer?


Schaut aus wie ein "goliath grouper"

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sunny (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was hast du den da vor dem Spinner montiert? Jürgen



Meinst du dieses orangene "Bändchen". Ich tippe mal, dass das ein Reißverschluss für ne Tasche an der Jacke ist. . Also nichts davor montiert |supergri.


----------



## Doerk71 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hi Jürgen, das ist tatsächlich von der Jacke! [emoji16] Den roten Mepps hatte ich auch ausgiebig eingesetzt, lief dieses Mal aber nicht so gut. Wir hatten am Wochenende knapp 30 von den Burschen, darunter keiner unter 30.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Doerk71 schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen, das ist tatsächlich von der Jacke! [emoji16]...
> am Wochenende knapp 30 von den Burschen, darunter keiner unter 30.



Danke für die Klärung, muss mir wohl doch ne stärkere Brille kaufen?
Aber 30 Stück dieser Barsche ist mal eine Ansage, auch wenn sich das zu zweit natürlich halbiert.

Jürgen


----------



## schwerhoeriger (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hammer-Bilder Jon #6 #6 #6
> 
> Der dicke Barsch, was ist das für einer?



Hoi Franz,

gehört zu den Epinephelus (Zackenbarsche)!

Grussen Michael


----------



## jvonzun (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Jovozun, der "tieffliegende Sailfish" ist toll, fotografierst du beim Drill, oder mach dies dann jemand anderes?
> Petri Heil jedenfalls.
> 
> Jürgen



wenn ein Mahi oder ein Sail beisst, nimmt immer einer von der Gruppe den Fotoapparat mit Serieeinstellung. Leider war hier die Linse nicht sauber...


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi Franz,
> 
> gehört zu den Epinephelus (Zackenbarsche)!
> 
> Grussen Michael



Hallo Michael! 
Danke für die Info! #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi Franz,
> 
> gehört zu den Epinephelus (Zackenbarsche)!
> 
> Grussen Michael


Ich tippe sogar auf den Malabar Zackenbarsch (_Epinephelus malabaricus_)


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Den hier hab ich noch vergessen  







Ist ja auch ein Räuber, und kommt vom Gewicht her sicherlich knapp an den Zackenbarsch von Jon ran! :q


----------



## Stumbe (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute mal ne für uns neue Stelle probiert. Insgesamt haben wir zu zweit 7 Barsche verhaftet, wovon ich 2 gefangen habe. Waren allerdings eher kleinere und insgesamt eine deutlich zähere Angelei wie die letzten Tage.






Grüße


----------



## bombe20 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich war heute ausschließlich mit großen Spinnern unterwegs. Dieser freche Kerl ist auf einen 5er Mepps long und blieb während der zwei Stunden auch der einzige Fisch.


----------



## blumax (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut noch mahl los und ein hecht


----------



## pike-81 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moinsen!
Heute driftend vertikal knapp über 15m abgemetert.
Entspannende und erfolgreiche Angelmethode!




108cm
Petri 


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Respekt - toller Fisch!!


----------



## jkc (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geiles Teil! Petri!


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wunderbarer Fisch & ein tolles Foto. Das kann ins Familienalbum  Petri Heil! #6


----------



## kingpimpz (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hat er sich den gummifisch gekrallt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blumax (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es den schön zander:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch zu Krebs und Zander..


----------



## beefnoodle (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

nicht ganz der Zielfisch, der meinen Köfi zerstört hat, aber immerhin PB


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und toll gefärbt - definitiv Räuber ;-)


----------



## bombe20 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Für Hechtfrikassee leider zu klein.


----------



## blumax (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und wider einer#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Es läuft, kann man sagen - Glückwunsch!


----------



## Sei.. (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Fänge der vergangenen Tage, vertikal an der Kanal-Spundwand: 
 (Barsch 39,5 / Zander 52 / Karpfen etwa 10 Pfd)

Und ja, der Karpfen hat auf einen No-Action Shad gebissen#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Sei schrieb:


> Und ja, der Karpfen hat auf einen No-Action Shad gebissen#c


Gebissen oder gerissen? 

Aber das kommt ja immer wieder vorm dass Karpfen richtig beissen auf Kunstköder

Was dachtest Du denn, was Du dran hast, als der draufgehauen hat??

Glückwunsch davon ab!!


----------



## Sei.. (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Vielen Dank! Der hat tatsächlich gebissen, Angstdrilling hing im Maul, konnte es auch kaum fassen. Zumal das klassische Karpfenangeln in dem Kanal schon zäh sein soll.
Habe natürlich mit einem richtig guten Zander gerechnet, war dann leicht enttäuscht:q. Aber als reiner Raubfischangler eine nette Abwechslung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hätte auch schon Richtung kleiner Waller gehen können - geile Story, DANKE!


----------



## Sei.. (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Habe Gerüchte über Waller in dem Kanal gehört, den ein oder anderen wird es aus den Zuflüssen auch geben. Das ist mir garnicht in den Sinn gekommen, wäre aber auch eine Möglichkeit gewesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wär bei mir da immer der erste Gedanke (inzwischen fast mehr Waller als Zander).


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Zander beißen im Moment ganz gut. Nur die Größe darf gerne noch besser werden


----------



## wäcki (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Servus,

da es am Samstag am Stausee recht gut lief, bin ich gestern mitm Junior bei uns an den Weiher. Ergebnis war sein erster selbstgefanger Hecht.

Heute wollt er unbedingt nochmal los. Seiner 85 und der vom Opa 65 .

Grüsse


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch - so wie die nebeneinander liegen, siehts aus als ob der Große den kleinen im Wanst gehabt hätte ;-))


----------



## motocross11 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den tollen Fängen. Hier von mir auch mal wieder ein paar Hechte der letzten Tage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Feiertag sei Dank??

;-))) 

Sei Dir gegönnt!


----------



## motocross11 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nein leider nicht, den Feiertag hab ich auf dem Klo verbracht. Aber am Wochenende konnte ich noch, wenn es auch sehr stürmisch war.#6


----------



## bombe20 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Eigentlich wollte ich heute Köfis stippen. So richtig Lust wollte aber nicht aufkommen und ich bin dann mit der leichten Spinne los. Erster Wurf, Hecht knapp über 70. Schwimmt wieder (im eigenen Sud). Dann aus Zeitmangel fix die Stelle gewechselt und ab da ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Noch sechs Fritten zwischen 30 und 40 und weitere Bisse. Alles innerhalb einer Stunde. Danach war schlagartig Ruhe. Die anderen Fritten bekamen kein Fototermin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum" eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*

Ein Gewinnset besteht aus folgendem Inhalt:





Neu dabei in 2017:

*YOLO PIKE SHAD*





Der YOLO Pikeshad ist ein vom ganzen Quantum Raubfisch-Team entwickelter Köder – speziell für die Großhecht-Angelei. Der YOLO flankt mit dem ganzen Körper schon bei leichten Bleikopfgewichten verführerisch und schwimmt trotzdem stabil - auch bei schnellerem Zug. Fünf sorgsam ausgesuchte Designs bieten für so ziemlich jedes Hechtgewässer die passende Wahlmöglichkeit.

*Länge:* 22cm |*Gewicht: *60g | *Aktion:* sinkend


Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr im aktuellen Quantum - Katalog:
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/produkte/ 






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
*Gewinner Oktober 2017*
jochen68 

Danschman 

motocross11


----------



## jochen68 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... erfreut nehme ich den Gewinn zur Kenntnis, Danke an AB und den Sponsor Quantum. Pünktlich zur Hechtzeit ;-)

Dann will ich mal gleich weiter posten, in den letzten Tagen an der Ostsee hatte ich meinen ersten Hornhecht überhaupt, und zwar an der Fliege. Ferner konnte ich vom Ufer aus mit 30g Blinker, Rückenwind und Gewaltwürfen einen Schwarm Dorsche von knapp 50cm aufreißen. Leider bleiben von fünf Fischen nur zwei hängen, der Rest ging irgendwo da weit draußen in Hindernisse und zappelte sich los. Immerhin mal wieder Dorsche, nachdem die letzten an unserem Strand vor 2-3 Jahren anbissen.


----------



## MarcinD (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo,

kann endlich auch mal wieder was hierzu beitragen. 78er Hecht gefangen auf Köderfisch im Vereinssee.


----------



## Thorsten1953 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich bekam letzten Freitag abends einen Anruf, ob ich Lust und Zeit hätte, "Krankenvertretung" zu machen und spontan Samstagmorgen mit nach Holland zu fahren, um eine Tour bei Dietmar Isaiasch mitzumachen. |kopfkrat
> 
> Was soll ich sagen?
> Es hat sich gelohnt :vik:
> ...


Eines deiner Bilder ist heute in der angelwoche 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Da haben die aber lange gebraucht ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jochen68 schrieb:


> ... erfreut nehme ich den Gewinn zur Kenntnis, Danke an AB und den Sponsor Quantum. Pünktlich zur Hechtzeit ;-)
> 
> Dann will ich mal gleich weiter posten, in den letzten Tagen an der Ostsee hatte ich meinen ersten Hornhecht überhaupt, und zwar an der Fliege. Ferner konnte ich vom Ufer aus mit 30g Blinker, Rückenwind und Gewaltwürfen einen Schwarm Dorsche von knapp 50cm aufreißen. Leider bleiben von fünf Fischen nur zwei hängen, der Rest ging irgendwo da weit draußen in Hindernisse und zappelte sich los. Immerhin mal wieder Dorsche, nachdem die letzten an unserem Strand vor 2-3 Jahren anbissen.


Immer gerne - PN wegen Adressen geht gleich noch raus an Gewinner!!


----------



## wäcki (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Servus,

die Woche läufts. 62 cm auf "Schaufelschwanz solo", voll draufgeknallt .


----------



## Franz_16 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Top Zander! #6 Petri Heil!

P.S. Habe mal das Bild von deinem "Schaufelschwanz solo" eingefügt. Etwas kurioser Köder - aber wie man sieht: ER fängt #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kopf abgeschnitten hab ich auch mal schon immer - aber nie so radikal - Cool..
Test ich auch..


----------



## jkc (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Genau so fische ich die Kopyto Classic auch sehr gerne.#6

Petri!


----------



## wäcki (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der Köder geht immer .

Danke fürs Einfügen.


----------



## Franz_16 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wäcki schneidet die Köpfe nicht ab, Thomas. 

Als echter Oberpfälzer wird der Kopf stilecht kurzerhand abgebissen (stimmt wirklich :q). 

Wie das aussieht wenn er mit Fischfetzen angelt? Keine Ahnung :q


----------



## Michael_05er (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wie das aussieht wenn er mit Fischfetzen angelt? Keine Ahnung :q


Ich kenn das ja nur vom Angeln mit Dosenmais, da hab ich als Jungspund irgendwann den Mais selber gefuttert, wenn nix gebissen hat. Andere machen das vielleicht auch bei den KöFis so...


----------



## wäcki (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geht mit kalten Händen schneller und ist sicherer wie abschneiden


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wäcki schneidet die Köpfe nicht ab, Thomas.
> 
> Als echter Oberpfälzer wird der Kopf stilecht kurzerhand abgebissen (stimmt wirklich :q).
> 
> Wie das aussieht wenn er mit Fischfetzen angelt? Keine Ahnung :q



:q:q:vik::vik::q:q


----------



## MarcinD (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wie das aussieht wenn er mit Fischfetzen angelt? Keine Ahnung :q



Finde ich einen super Service. Jeder Koch probiert doch auch das Essen, bevor es rausgeht. 

Nur so kommst zu Erfolg.


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wäcki schneidet die Köpfe nicht ab, Thomas.
> 
> Als echter Oberpfälzer wird der Kopf stilecht kurzerhand abgebissen (stimmt wirklich :q).
> 
> Wie das aussieht wenn er mit Fischfetzen angelt? Keine Ahnung :q



Die Biss Spuren erkennt man deutlich!

Hatte erst auf Hecht getippt |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Hatte erst auf Hecht getippt |supergri


Oberpfälzer - da kann kein Hecht mithalten.
:g:g:g


----------



## Bener (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Besser den Kopf abbeißen als den Schwanz! |supergri


----------



## jranseier (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Bener schrieb:


> Besser den Kopf abbeißen als den Schwanz! |supergri



YMMD

ranseier


----------



## Schugga (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thorsten1953 schrieb:


> Eines deiner Bilder ist heute in der angelwoche
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk




|bigeyes

Dann muss ich ja morgen mal los und die holen |rolleyes

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## jochen68 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... wenn die Gummis so schmecken, wie sie zuweilen riechen, dann BÄHHHHHH #d#d#d


----------



## jvonzun (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

das war auch kein ganz kleiner!


----------



## pike-81 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moinsen!
Petri zum Zetti jvonzun!
Was ist das bitte genau für ein Kescher?
Gefällt mir. 
Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## jvonzun (3. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

danke!

 ui,du fragst mich Sachen. Ich weiss es gar nicht. Ist ein riesiges gummiertes Teil, ich finde ihn top. Du siehst auf dem Foto einen Namen,google mal.


----------



## Thorsten1953 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Petri zum Zetti jvonzun!
> Was ist das bitte genau für ein Kescher?
> Gefällt mir.
> ...


Hey, das dürfte der K-don von cormoran sein.
https://mobile.angelplatz.de/cormoran-k-don-boots-klappkescher-2tlg-80x70cm-250cm-15x8mm--zc0342

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jvonzun (3. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

jep,das ist er!


----------



## beefnoodle (3. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Goldene Hechttage im noch goldenen Herbst...|supergri


----------



## Kiesbank (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei mir hat es auch gerade gescheppert [emoji23] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Es hechtet weiter


----------



## AllroundAlex (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich war heute mal wieder mit der Fusselrute unterwegs....


----------



## wäcki (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nicht nur Hecht beisst.

Viele Fische, aber leider alle noch im Wachstum bzw grössenwahnsinnig .


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wieder Liebenstein? 
Hauptsache es zuckt ;-)))


----------



## wäcki (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Jupp, wieder Stausee....

War richtig geil heut früh wie die Sonne durch gekommen is.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Meinste, wenn du noch größere Köder nimmst kriegste noch kleinere Zander??
;-))))))


----------



## wäcki (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

So gross waren die nicht .


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Fische oder Köder ??
;-)))))


----------



## wäcki (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Beides


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



wäcki schrieb:


> Beides



#6#6#6


----------



## blumax (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es diesen 60er|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und weiter hechtets! Glückwunsch!


----------



## Tigersclaw (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Da meine Mission Barsch > 35 cm und Zander > 60 cm dieses Jahr irgendwie nicht läuft.... Gings heute auf Hecht 

aber seht selbst 






Grüße Claw


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dann aber gleich richtig - Reschpekt und Glückwunsch (und gute Besserung)


----------



## Tigersclaw (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hehe danke... 
naja halb so wild... aber der Patient wollte bei der Stinger -OP nicht still halten... :/


----------



## kingpimpz (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Da meine Mission Barsch > 35 cm und Zander > 60 cm dieses Jahr irgendwie nicht läuft.... Gings heute auf Hecht
> 
> aber seht selbst
> 
> ...


Ist das ein "Lieblingsköder"?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tigersclaw (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



kingpimpz schrieb:


> Ist das ein "Lieblingsköder"?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


Nö..ist ein Aido shad (mb fishing) in 160mm... Nehm ich gern.. Kleine version geht gut auf barsch.. Mittlere hat mir schon gute zander gebracht und nun die große den hecht.. (soll keine Werbung sein)

Gesendet von meinem E6633 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> (soll keine Werbung sein)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E6633 mit Tapatalk


Sowas ist Tipp unter Anglern - bist ja kein anonymer Teamer/Händler/Rabattgreifer sondern anständiger Boardie!!!!


----------



## Leine-Leroy (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei mir gab es mal wieder dänische Hechte (82,85,88,96) und eine 55er Meerforelle 

 Wie immer: Fly Only 

Der 96er leider ohne Foto...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Salzwasserhechte?


----------



## Tigersclaw (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Neid.;-)  hecht auf fliege hab ich hier bei uns aufgeben.. Dickes petrie

Gesendet von meinem E6633 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leine-Leroy (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Salzwasserhechte?



Brackwasser...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

geil!!!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (4. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mein letzter Fisch 2017.
Eine schöne Hechtdame mit ca. 8kg Gewicht bei einer Länge von 97 cm. 
Verletzungsbedingt wird das dieses Jahr mein letzter Fisch sein.. Daher bin ich sehr froh über diesen Traumfisch als Abschluss meines Jahres


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Da kannste nicht meckern - und gute Besserung bez. Verletzung.


----------



## blumax (5. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es den klein:g


----------



## Deep Down (5. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde!

Heute war mal WobbleDay bei echtem Mistwetter im kleinen Vereinstümpel!

Da gab es doch tatsächlich Bisse!|bigeyes

Erst zwei ca. 60er......









.....und der Letzte hatte dann doch überraschend immerhin 84cm!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

na guck - er kanns ;-) 
Glückwunsch!


----------



## motocross11 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde, scheint ja jetzt überall gut zu laufen.

 Ich hatte am Wochenende nur sehr kurz zeit zum angeln aber ein paar Hechte konnte ich doch überreden. Hab nur von 2 ein schnelles Foto gemacht.


----------



## Ørret (6. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schöne Fische....wie groß war der erste?


----------



## motocross11 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke war knapp 90cm. Den zweiten schätze ich so auf 60-65cm


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri den Fängern, da scheint es ja ordentlich zu laufen. #6

Bei mir kann man momentan alles in die Tonne treten (inkl. Auto), was das angeln angeht. Aber wenigstens konnte ich auf dem Duo Raubfisch Cup noch zwei gute Zander fangen. Die restlichen waren alle zu klein.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ist doch ein schöner 60+ Zander! Petri Heil #6

Das sieht nach Steinpackung aus. Wart ihr da an einem Fluss unterwegs?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

den letzten (inkl. Gesichtsausdruck) find ich klasse


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ist doch ein schöner 60+ Zander! Petri Heil #6
> 
> Das sieht nach Steinpackung aus. Wart ihr da an einem Fluss unterwegs?



Danke sehr.
Wie dem Schildchen zu entnehmen die Ijssel.


----------



## Tylle (9. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallöchen. ..Nach langer Zeit mal 2 schöne Hechte. ...
1.01m.......und 1.02m


----------



## 50er-Jäger (9. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Tylle schrieb:


> Hallöchen. ..Nach langer Zeit mal 2 schöne Hechte. ...
> 1.01m.......und 1.02m



super.................


----------



## hanzz (9. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri 
Mal wieder schön zu sehen, wie unterschiedlich Fische gezeichnet sein können.

Schöne Fische
Petri auch in die Runde


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Absolut toll - 2 Fische der Größe und wirklich komplett unterschiedliche Zeichnung. 

Glückwunsch und Frage:
Ausm gleichen Gewässer?


----------



## jvonzun (9. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

der will net - auch wieder geiles Bild ;-)


----------



## NomBre (9. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schöne Fische! Der Meter Hecht ist auch immer noch mein Ziel...


----------



## aufe_und_obe (9. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@ nombre, drann bleiben, irgendwann klappts! 

Heute hatte ich mal wirklich Dusel, unser Zander Bestand wird langsam besser, dieses Jahr hab ich viel auf die Glasaugen probiert, mit der Folge das sich meine Fänge insgesamt in Grenzen hielten. Aber ich wollte einfach einen massigen erwischen.
Schön wenn es dann doch noch klappt
Erst wieder ein untermassiger ca.40er 
Dann mein erster massiger hier bei uns mit 63cm :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

63 ist schon amtlich - Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Martinez (9. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern, da scheint es ja ordentlich zu laufen. #6
> 
> Bei mir kann man momentan alles in die Tonne treten (inkl. Auto), was das angeln angeht. Aber wenigstens konnte ich auf dem Duo Raubfisch Cup noch zwei gute Zander fangen. Die restlichen waren alle zu klein.



Petri zu den Zettis!

Wo gibt es denn Informationen zum Dou Raubfisch Cup und wer hat das Event organisiert?


----------



## TooShort (9. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Endlich mal wieder gezielt am Vereinssee auf Zander los gewesen und direkt zugeschlagen. 62cm. Gefangen habe ich ihn vertikal vom Boot aus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Martinez schrieb:


> Petri zu den Zettis!
> 
> Wo gibt es denn Informationen zum Dou Raubfisch Cup und wer hat das Event organisiert?


Das war von Angelsport Boecker.
Kann man aber nicht mit den großen Events vergleichen, auch wenn wir am Ende über 30 Teams waren.


----------



## Tylle (10. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Absolut toll - 2 Fische der Größe und wirklich komplett unterschiedliche Zeichnung.
> 
> Glückwunsch und Frage:
> Ausm gleichen Gewässer?



Danke.
Ja gleiches Gewässer, sehr verwunderlich. 
Oder man hat nie drauf geachtet bei kleineren


----------



## Claudio83 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## Deep Down (10. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schöner Fisch claudio!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Tylle schrieb:


> Danke.
> Ja gleiches Gewässer, sehr verwunderlich.
> Oder man hat nie drauf geachtet bei kleineren


Das kann schon sein, dass man da nicht so aufpasst bei kleineren.

Der Unterschied ist aber schon sehr deutlich zu sehen, wobei die Größe wieder hilft.


----------



## Jensfreak (12. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern auch nochmal n schönen moselzetti erwischt


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Topp! und Glückwunsch.
Der hat sich den Köder ja richtig reingezimmert..


----------



## Franz_16 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Jensfreak

Starker Zander, klasse #6 #6 #6 

Nachts auf Gummi, seh ich das richtig?


----------



## blumax (12. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

gestern zur angelmesse und heut mit neuen wobbler den hecht#h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Alter Schwede, ist es in den letzten Monaten zäh.
So auch gestern. 
Da mein Auto kaputt ist, komme ich momentan nicht ans Wasser. Umso erfreulicher wenn ein Angelkollege, der ne Stunde entfernt wohnt, mich zum Angeln abholt. Da genießt man erst recht jede Minute am Wasser.

Den ganzen Tag gab es keine Bisse. Weder auf Köderfisch, noch auf Kunstköder. Außer innerhalb von 5 Minuten. Da haben diese beiden Hechte gebissen. Erst auf Gummi und direkt beim release durfte ich zur Pose rennen und den nächsten Fisch raus holen. Das war es dann schon aber die beiden Hechte (75 und 88) haben mir das Wochenende gerettet. 

Ein schöner Angeltag. Vor allem wenn man sonst kaum noch raus kommt und momentan Schneidern eher zur Tagesordnung gehört. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Niederlande??




PS:
Glückwunsch - schöne Hechte--


----------



## Seele (13. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Niederlande??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sonst hätte er seinen maßigen Hecht ja nicht zurück gesetzt |rolleyes


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Seele schrieb:


> Sonst hätte er seinen maßigen Hecht ja nicht zurück gesetzt |rolleyes


Das ist der Punkt 
In Deutschland gehe ich nur im Mai auf Hecht und ansonsten eher Barsch.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Würdest du in Deutschland mehr auf Hecht gehen, hätten die 2 Fische dein Wochenende nicht nicht nur "gerettet" sondern es wäre mit gleich 2 so  schönen Hechten DAS Wochenende des Jahres gewesen  

Aber schon klar, die Ansprüche richten sich, zu Recht übrigens, nachdem was möglich wäre


----------



## Don-Machmut (13. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Würdest du in Deutschland mehr auf Hecht gehen, hätten die 2 Fische dein Wochenende nicht nicht nur "gerettet" sondern es wäre mit gleich 2 so  schönen Hechten DAS Wochenende des Jahres gewesen



na na ganz so schlecht ist es in Deutschland ja nu auch nicht |rolleyes


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Würdest du in Deutschland mehr auf Hecht gehen, hätten die 2 Fische dein Wochenende nicht nicht nur "gerettet" sondern es wäre mit gleich 2 so  schönen Hechten DAS Wochenende des Jahres gewesen
> 
> Aber schon klar, die Ansprüche richten sich, zu Recht übrigens, nachdem was möglich wäre



Hallo Franz,

jetz sag nur, mit Deiner Erfahrung, fängst Du bei uns an einem guten Tag nicht auch mal zwei schöne Hechte?|wavey:
Gerade bei Dir in der Oberpfalz müsste es doch auch ganz gut sein .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> na na ganz so schlecht ist es in Deutschland ja nu auch nicht |rolleyes



Ne, natürlich nicht. 
War ja auch mit Absicht etwas überspitzt formuliert


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> na na ganz so schlecht ist es in Deutschland ja nu auch nicht |rolleyes


Ich möchte da jetzt auch nicht zu weit ins Off-Topic driften, aber recht hast du. In Deutschland kommt es auch stark auf das Gewässer an und bei mir habe ich - weil ich nur "einem" Verein bin - auch nur wenig Möglichkeiten an Gewässern. Und da ist die 40-50cm Hecht Fritte mit dem 80er NL Hecht zu vergleichen. Und bei NL habe ich eben mit dem VISpas das ganze Land, also die Freiheit (fast) überall angeln zu dürfen.
Stellt man es nun guten und größeren Gewässern gegenüber, dann ist das natürlich wieder etwas anderes.


----------



## motocross11 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an die Fänger.

 Am Wochenende ne kurze Tour an den Baggersee gemacht. Lief ganz gut, in 3 Stunden 7 Bisse und 1 Nachläufer. Am Ende blieben 4 Hechte hängen. Leider ist eine nette Dame mit richtigen Kurven (dürfte knapp über 90cm gehabt haben) bei den Vorbereitungen zum Foto wieder aus dem Kescher gesprungen:c . Alle Fische und Bisse kamen entgegen meiner Vermutung in relativ flachem Wasser zwischen 2-3m. Im tieferen dagegen nicht ein Biss.


----------



## phirania (13. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei mir gabs auch einen....


----------



## Trollwut (13. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



phirania schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs auch einen....



Ich glaub, das is das allererste Mal seit ich im Forum angemeldet bin, dass ich ein Fischbild von dir seh


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das is das allererste Mal seit ich im Forum angemeldet bin, dass ich ein Fischbild von dir seh



Jeder fängt irgendwann mal den ersten ...


----------



## hanzz (13. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das is das allererste Mal seit ich im Forum angemeldet bin, dass ich ein Fischbild von dir seh


Na da gab's schon einige Räuber und auch friedliche.
Petri Kalle


----------



## Kami One (13. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Es hat endlich getockt...

Konnte gestern meinen ersten Zander fangen und dann auch gleich nen schönen. Für mich waren Zander bisher nur ne Lichtgestalt und gestern is das lange Ziel endlich wahr geworden. Hab mich riesig gefreut. [emoji4]

Glatte 70 cm. Das wird erstmal schwer zu toppen sein... glaub ich.


----------



## phirania (13. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri.#6
Schöner Zander..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mit 70 cm einsteigen:
Respekt!!!

Und Glückwunsch zum ersten!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Kami One schrieb:


> Glatte 70 cm. Das wird erstmal schwer zu toppen sein... glaub ich.



Wenn es erst einmal läuft geht das schneller als Du denkst..:m

Petri zum ersten


----------



## Kami One (14. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke euch!!!

An den Gewässern in üblicher Reichweite von zu Hause war ich bisher nie erfolgreich auf Zander. An dem Gewässer wo ich den Zander fangen konnte, komme ich leider nicht so oft hin bzw die Zeit zum angeln ist dann nicht immer vorhanden, wenn ich dann da in der Nähe bin.

War auf jeden Fall erstaunt wie tief der sich den Gummi eingesaugt hat. Komplett bis hinten weg. Da half nur die ganz lange Zange.


----------



## phirania (15. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute gabs einen  Jahres Abschluß Hecht.


----------



## mobifo (15. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri,
ich kann mit derartigen Monstern nicht aufwarten.
Heute etwas Dropshoten gewesen. Innerhalb von 30 Minuten kein Biss. Dafür aber 3x die Montage eingebüßt.
Dann musste ich "bastel" und das System neu einrichten. Neues Vorfach neuer Haken. 
In der Zwischenzeit muss jemand die Barsche geweckt haben.
In den folgenden 2h wurden 50 Barsche gelandet. Keine Riesen aber wenigstens gut die Hälfte war über 20cm.

Jetzt muss ich mal was ordentliches landen.


Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Läuft also - prima Jungs!


----------



## hanzz (15. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Kalle
Sieht aus, als wenn der über 1m hat ?


----------



## Hering 58 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Kalle
ganz schöner Klopper.


----------



## phirania (15. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



hanzz schrieb:


> Petri Kalle
> Sieht aus, als wenn der über 1m hat ?



107 cm hatte die Lady....


----------



## Jensfreak (16. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Jensfreak
> 
> Starker Zander, klasse #6 #6 #6
> 
> Nachts auf Gummi, seh ich das richtig?



Ja genau. Auf n shaker


----------



## Sei.. (16. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ein kleiner Hecht von vor einigen Tagen + Barsch und Zander von heute, auf Texas Rig.


----------



## mobifo (16. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Eeeeeendlich auch mal belohnt worden
2 Hechte (50 und 60cm). 
Der 50er durfte wieder schwimmen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## phirania (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

90 cm war heute auch wieder drin...


----------



## phirania (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



mobifo schrieb:


> Eeeeeendlich auch mal belohnt worden
> 2 Hechte (50 und 60cm).
> Der 50er durfte wieder schwimmen...
> 
> ...



Petri auch. Geht doch endlich los.#6


----------



## Franz_16 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ja Wahnsinn, phirania. Bei dir scheints mit den Hechten ja prächtig zu laufen! Petri Heil #6 #6 Auf was fängst du die zur Zeit? 

@Sei 
Gute Artenvielfalt, Respekt #6


----------



## phirania (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja Wahnsinn, phirania. Bei dir scheints mit den Hechten ja prächtig zu laufen! Petri Heil #6 #6 Auf was fängst du die zur Zeit?
> 
> @Sei
> Gute Artenvielfalt, Respekt #6



Alles auf Köfi mal Stationär mal auf Wanderschaft.
In der Rundströmung auf Pose .
Im Strom auf Grund.
Die meisten Hechte stehen meist schon in Ufernähe bei mir im Gewässer.
Da die meisten sehr viele Blutegel an den Kiemen haben beangle ich die Hecht jetzt im flachen Uferbereich und es scheint zu klappen.
In der Regel füttere ich 3 Plätze im Nahbereich an und wander die dann an um zu schauen ob sich dort Kleinfisch    aufhält somit wird sich dann auch bald der Hecht dort einfinden.

Heute als Beifang gabs dann auch noch einen schönen Döbel.


----------



## renrök (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schön, mal wieder so einen Döbel zu sehen.
Sind leider selten geworden, zumindest bei uns.


----------



## phirania (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gibt es hier in Münster in der Werse reichlich machen echt Spass besonders jetzt zum Winter hin.
Hier noch einer vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## renrök (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



phirania schrieb:


> Gibt es hier in Münster in der Werse reichlich machen echt Spass besonders jetzt zum Winter hin.
> Hier noch einer vom letzten Jahr.



Sauber#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

ordentlicher Brocken!!


----------



## hecht99 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei mir gab`s in dieser Woche 7 Hechtlein zwischen 30 und 63 Zentimeter. Einen 45 hab ich innerhalb von 5 Minuten 2 mal gefangen. Eindeutige Kennzeichen.

 Wenn ich noch ein wenig größere Gummis fisch sind bei mir meine Köder schon größer wie der Durchschnitt der Hechte die ich im Moment fang... Finde es nach 15 Jahren Gummifischangeln immer noch Wahnsinn wer oder was sich alles nen 20er Gummilatschen zwischen die Kiemen pfeift.


----------



## hecht99 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Auch auf Köderfisch werden se immer kleiner |kopfkrat. Solange sie aber so hängen wie auf dem Bild geht ja das Zurücksetzen ganz schnell...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Top!!!


----------



## u-see fischer (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

l





hecht99 schrieb:


> Wenn ich noch ein wenig größere Gummis fisch sind bei mir meine Köder schon größer wie der Durchschnitt der Hechte die ich im Moment fang... Finde es nach 15 Jahren Gummifischangeln immer noch Wahnsinn wer oder was sich alles nen 20er Gummilatschen zwischen die Kiemen pfeift.



Ein 20er Gummilatschen ist für einen 30er Hecht halt ein passendes Abendessen. #6

Erinnere mich noch genau an einem Angelausflug mit Boot und Frau. Sie spielt mit einem Rapala Husky Jerk im Hechtdekor im Kraut. Auf einmal höre ich nur:"Hä, zwei Wobbler?". Beim Abködern musste ich genau aufpassen, damit ich nicht den Wobbler release und das Hechtlein in der Köderbox verstaue.|bigeyes

Petri den Erfolgreichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> l
> t. Auf einmal höre ich nur:"Hä, zwei Wobbler?". Beim Abködern musste ich genau aufpassen, damit ich nicht den Wobbler release und das Hechtlein in der Köderbox verstaue.|bigeyes


Kann ich mir genau vorstellen ;-)


----------



## esox1000 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo
der ging mir heute früh beim Barschangeln auf den 
3'' Gummifisch, an der UL-Rute ein geiler Drill.#6

Gruß esox


----------



## Franz_16 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Starker Zander! Wer sich bei dem grauenhaften Wetter rauswagt, dem gönne ich jeden Fisch #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Absolut..


----------



## esox1000 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Starker Zander! Wer sich bei dem grauenhaften Wetter rauswagt, dem gönne ich jeden Fisch #6



Danke
das Wetter war bei uns gar nicht so schlecht.

Gruß esox


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

doppelter Glückspilz also, wenn auch noch das Wetter passte - net schlecht..


----------



## brauni (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde! Bei mir gab es heute auch 2 schöne Zander!


----------



## Franz_16 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Er nun wieder :q  Petri Heil Bräuni! 

Das ist schon krass, wie regelmäßig du so gute Fische fängst. 

Da kann man neidisch werden. 
Aber ich kann mich nur wiederholen - wer sich jetzt rauswagt, dem gönne ich jeden Fisch. Ist jetzt schon etwas anderes als an einem lauen Juniabend


----------



## Kami One (17. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen. 

Mensch Bräuni, der zweite Zander hat ja ne Megawampe. Der dürfte doch eigentlich keinen Hunger mehr haben.


----------



## Deep Down (18. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde! Schöne Fische in den letzten Tagen!

Manchmal gibt es so Tage......

da kommt erst nen 95er...





dann mittendrin ein 85er, der erst auf Jerkbait nicht hängen wollte und dann auf die aus dem Auto geholte Swimbaitrute doch noch einschlug.....





....und zum Schluß dann noch nen richtig kampfstarker 92er!





Das kann echt keiner ahnen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Na, da räumt einer aber ab - das ist jetzt Deine Zeit, was??
GLÜCKWUNSCH!!

Grade Dir gönn ichs besonders!


----------



## Deep Down (18. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Thomas
Das ist nett! Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Aber gerne doch - hast mir oft genug geholfen!!


----------



## phirania (18. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger.
Schöne habt ihr da gefangen.#6#6#6


----------



## Claudio83 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## markus_82 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

den wollt ich euch nicht vorenthalten. Ist aber schon ca. 2 Wochen alt.


----------



## TooShort (18. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mein neuer PB. 40cm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (18. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



markus_82 schrieb:


> den wollt ich euch nicht vorenthalten. Ist aber schon ca. 2 Wochen alt.



Buuuuaaa. Prähistorische Kreatur?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@ TooShort:
 Klasse Bild!! 

Glückwunsch zum PB


----------



## aufe_und_obe (19. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gelten Rutten auch als Räuber? 
Gestern bei noch relativ milden Temperaturen Wasser 5°, Luft 4°. War trotzdem ein bis zwei Haferl Punsch nötig bis sich endlich ein Paar Rutten zu uns gesellten
die größte mit runden 54cm.
In Weißweinsouce ein Gedicht:k


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Klar sind das auch Räuber..

Die passen hier genauso wie da (oder auch doppelt):
Quappenfänge 2017/2018

Glückwunsch dazu!!


----------



## Trollwut (19. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sieht auf dem bild gar nicht so dick aus wie er in echt war - für lumpige 60cm hatte der echt was auf den Hüften.

und außerdem natürlich noch ein abgerissenes Monovorfach in ca. 18er Stärke im Maul :r


----------



## motocross11 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde#6. Konnte am Wochenende auch wieder 2-3 Stündchen angeln und dabei 3 Hechte überlisten. Nicht die größten aber bei dem Wind war ich trotzdem sehr glücklich über die Fische. Bald gibt's dann wahrscheinlich eine längere Angelpause. Kind Nr. 2 kommt um Weihnachten und dann komm ich bestimmt ne weile nicht los.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@motocross
Petri Heil, wie immer Top Fotos 

@Trollwut
Du mit Spinnrute? Respekt #6 
18er Monovorfach? Was hing denn da dran?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

2 - 3 Stunden angeln und 2 - 3 Hechte - keine schlechte Quote - GLÜCKWUNSCH!

@ Jean:
Doch, Du siehst so dick aus wie aufm Bild (wie lange musst ich darauf warten!!! ;-)))) )


----------



## hecht99 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wenn ich den Durchschnitt der Hechte anschau die in anderen Teilen Deutschlands gefangen werden haben wir hier bei uns ziemlich die A - Karte gezogen, oder läuft es bei dir anders Franz?


----------



## Franz_16 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@markus82

Boah, ist das ein Zander! Worauf hast du denn den gefangen? Gummi? 

@hecht99
Das ist sehr stark abhängig vom Gewässer es gibt schon durchaus Strecken in denen man gute Durchschnittsgrößen bekommen kann. Man braucht halt viel Ausdauer und etwas Glück


----------



## hecht99 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Viel macht aber bei uns der Besatz mit Hechten zwischen 45 und 60 in Unmengen kaputt. Da wird einfach das Futter knapp damit der Bestand gut wächst. Aber das steht auf nem anderen Blatt


----------



## motocross11 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Thomas und Franz danke für die Glückwünsche.

 Bei der Durchschnittsgröße hab ich auch nur 1 Gewässer wo es so aussieht. Der See ist auch zum Glück sehr stark mit Schilf bewachsen, sodass man vom Ufer so gut wie gar nicht ran kommt. Da ist man dann mit kleinem Schlauchboot oder Wathose klar im Vorteil. Geh ich in die Vereinsteiche ist dann die Durchschnittsgröße der Hechte auch so um die 60cm. Aber wie sollen die da auch größer werden, wenn so gut wie jeder Fisch was vorn Kopf kriegt#d.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde und zu den genialen Fischen hier... #6

Angespornt von den super Fängen die hier immer wieder gezeigt werden, habe ich nach langer Durststrecke endlich mal einen für unsere Gewässer richtig Guten erwischen können... |supergri

Trotz miesen Wetter, Flucht ins Unterholz und knackigem Drill, durfte ich die schöne 87 iger Dame im Kescher begrüßen... 

Macht weiter so, man freut sich immer wieder über die Fänge anderer... Tight Lines... |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Und keine magere Dame-  Glückwunsch!


----------



## Trollwut (20. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Trollwut
> Du mit Spinnrute? Respekt #6
> 18er Monovorfach? Was hing denn da dran?



Muss dann und wann auch mal sein.
Ein Haken hing dran.
Ich denk da war wieder einer der Fraktion 80+ am Wasser und der Meinung, dass Zander ultravorsichtig sind. Nicht, dass wir die schon auf Wallermontagen gefangen hätten.

War aber auch mein deutlichster Zanderbiss überhaupt. Volle Granate reingedonnert


----------



## bream (20. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Trollwut schrieb:


> War aber auch mein deutlichster Zanderbiss überhaupt. Volle Granate reingedonnert



Ging mir am Sonntag auch so. Hatte meinen Cousin dabei, um ihn ins Gufi-Angeln einzuführen: 

"So, jetzt wartest du, bis der Köder auf dem Boden angekommen ist, dann hebst du die Rute, machst zwei Kurbelumdrehungen und jetzt gleich siehst du, wie die Schnur in sich zusammen fällt, sobald der Köder am Boden ist ..."

Arschlecken. Stattdessen ein hammerharter Einschlag, den ich sofort mit einem Anhieb quittiert habe. Raus kam dieser 80er. Mein neuer PB


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo,

Petri, war ne gute Idee, die Rute selber zu führen und nicht den Anfänger probieren zu lassen.

Bild sehe ich allerdings keines. Sind das meine Browser-Einstellungen?


----------



## Kami One (20. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich seh auch keins, sag aber schon mal Petri Heil zum 80er Zetti!


----------



## markus_82 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @markus82
> 
> Boah, ist das ein Zander! Worauf hast du denn den gefangen? Gummi?
> 
> ...



Ja, auf einen Tiddler Fast von Fox.


----------



## jvonzun (21. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Und danke Dir wieder fürs geile Bild ;-)


----------



## flx1337 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin Zusammen!

Konnte gestern meinen Zander PB hochschrauben - genau 1 Meter! Der zweite Meter aus der Oste (bei Bremervörde) in zwei Wochen, von denen ich weiß!

Gefangen mit einer Westin W3 PowerTeez, 2,70m, 7-28gr WG mit einer Shimano Stradic CI4 2500er und 5kg PowerPro. Köder war ein FinS 5,75' in metallic carrot.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

WOW!!!!!

Glückwunsch zum Meter!!!!

Da träum ich beim Zander noch von ("nur" knapp über 90) !!

Tolle Sache!!


----------



## Michael_05er (22. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu dem Zander! Der ist ja nicht nur lang, sondern auch rund 
Bei mir gab es wenigstens mal wieder einen Fisch, auch wenn es nicht der gewünschte Zander war. Und den Meter hatte er auch nicht. Gefreut hab ich mich trotzdem. 





Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

wer den Kleinen nicht ehrt - auch dazu Glückwunsch!


----------



## mexx87 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

WOW! Hammer Fisch FLX! Fettes fettes Petri!!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@flx 
Wow - Petri zum Meterzander. Fantastisch #6 #6 #6 

Ich war heute auch mal kurz unterwegs. Einen kleinen Zander konnte ich fangen. Naja... besser als nix  

[youtube1]nxllU2cwpLg[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/nxllU2cwpLg


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

der ist halt aufm Weg zum Meter ;-))


----------



## mobifo (22. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sensationell was ihr hier landet. Da ist mir mein Minizander fast schon peinlich. 
Da es aber mein erster Zetti war, müsst ihr euch das Foto antun [emoji41]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

quatsch peinlich - und dazu noch ein geiles Foto!!

DANKE fürs teilen mit uns!!


----------



## mobifo (22. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke ... aber so  kann ich mich noch steigern ... [emoji41]
... hoffentlich 

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

das wird!!


----------



## TooShort (22. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Heil zum ersten Zander. Sportlich sehen. Wo wäre die Steigerung, würdest du direkt mim Meter einsteigen? ;-)

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aufe_und_obe (22. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Jeder fängt mal klein an, oder so....
Die Größe kann man (fast) nicht selektieren.
Eine 46er Standard Rutte auf ein dickes rotauge, war eigentlich für ihre Oma gedacht
auf dem richtigen weg scheinst du ja zu sein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schöner Quapperich dennoch


----------



## TooShort (23. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sowas würde ich gerne mal fangen. Leider scheint es die bei mir nicht zu geben. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heinzer (23. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri....schöne Quappe#6


----------



## PowerJigger (25. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

So ne Quappe hätte ich auch gern mal wieder...

Petri


----------



## SAM77 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



mobifo schrieb:


> Sensationell was ihr hier landet. Da ist mir mein Minizander fast schon peinlich.
> Da es aber mein erster Zetti war, müsst ihr euch das Foto antun [emoji41]
> 
> 
> ...



ist der Fisch auch noch so klein er muss erstmal gefangen sein #6

Petri zum 1. Glasauge

und den anderen natürlich auch ein herzliches Petri Heil


MFG SAM


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



SAM77 schrieb:


> ist der Fisch auch noch so klein er muss erstmal gefangen sein #6


Denn kannt ich auch nicht nicht - gefällt mir aber ;-)


----------



## TooShort (25. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Da spiele ich mal mit. Denn wer die kleinen nicht ehrt.......ich war froh um ihn. Der Wind war einfach zu heftig um Boot zu fahren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

#6#6#6


----------



## Hänger06 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



flx1337 schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen!
> 
> Konnte gestern meinen Zander PB hochschrauben - genau 1 Meter! Der zweite Meter aus der Oste (bei Bremervörde) in zwei Wochen, von denen ich weiß!
> 
> Gefangen mit einer Westin W3 PowerTeez, 2,70m, 7-28gr WG mit einer Shimano Stradic CI4 2500er und 5kg PowerPro. Köder war ein FinS 5,75' in metallic carrot.




Von mir ein wirklich dickes fettes "Petri". Respekt für das Tackel und er sicheren Landung.

 Bei mir hat es "leider" nur bei Gufis bis 98cm gereicht, als "Grobmotoriger"(20-60gr,012-12Kg)

Den Meter habe ich aber schon noch im Auge.

Petri und Gruß


----------



## Riesenangler (26. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mal so in der Frühe. Bei 3 grad miese und schneidenen Wind.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Mal so in der Frühe. Bei 3 grad miese und schneidenen Wind.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Riesenangler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > PS. scheint sich zu rentieren bei diesem Wetter: mein Sohn war heute auch und fing seinen sechsten 1 Meter plus Hecht seit Mai, 104 cm.
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Lajos1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dann müsste er jetzt bei 150 Stück Gesamtmnege stehen   ??
> ...


----------



## phirania (27. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gabs heute auch wieder.


----------



## Kami One (27. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen und vor allem zum ersten (kleinen) Zander und den riesigen Zandern.

Beim ersten Test der neuen L-Rute gab's auch gleich nen Kanalbarsch. Leider hatte der keine Lust zu kämpfen und ließ sich wie ein nasser Sack rankurbeln.


----------



## -iguana (28. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich will euch meine Kugelrunden Hecht vom WE nicht vorenthalten, bei einer Länge von nur 61cm sind 4 Pfund schon nicht schlecht. 

 Gefressen hatte die Dame, sage und schreibe 14 Fischl, eins davon war ne gut halbpfündige Karausche.
 Meins wäre dann Nr 15 gewesen.


----------



## motocross11 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri wieder an alle Fänger. Bei mir war am Wochenende wieder nur wenig Zeit zum angeln. Samstag hatte ich ca. 2 Std und Sonntag gar nur eine 1/2 Std. Samstag war sehr komisch die Fische waren zwar aktiv aber ich konnte mich erst nach 5 Fehlbissen kurz vor Schluss entschneidern. Aber der passte auch ins Tagesbild. Ich hatte kurz nach dem auswerfen einen kleinen Anstupser und habe dann schon mit dem Nachläufer gerechnet. Kurz hinter meinem Köder kam dann auch der Hecht. Kurz vorm Boot schoss er auf den Köder drauf. Allerdings hat er den Gummi mal sowas von verfehlt, da hatte ich mit dem Fisch auch schon abgeschlossen. Hecht drehte dann ab und wollte davon schwimmen. Dabei hat er sich allerdings den Zusatzdrilling in den Rücken gehängt und so konnte ich Ihn dann doch noch landen. Am Sonntag hatte ich dann in der halben Stunde 1 Nachläufer der sich den Köder kurz vorm Boot voll weg inhaliert hatte. Im Glauben des sicheren Fisches schlug ich an. Doch zu meiner Verwunderung kam der Gummi ohne Wiederstand wieder aus dem Hechtmaul hervor und Kollege Esox verschwand wieder.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



> Gefressen hatte die Dame, sage und schreibe 14 Fischl, eins davon war ne gut halbpfündige Karausche.



Und sie hatte immernoch soviel Hunger dass sie deinen Köderfisch auch noch geschnappt hat - 
Unglaublich :q 

Petri Heil zum schönen Winterhecht  

@motocross
5 Fehlbisse ist hart zu ertragen. Aber siehs von der Positiven Seite: Immerhin hattest du 5 Bisse  Auch Dir Petri Heil zum Hecht #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ein Wampen- und ein "Fehlbiss"hecht:
Geschichten, wie sie das Anglerleben schreibt ;-))

Glückwünsche an die Fänger


----------



## ramrod1708 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



mobifo schrieb:


> Sensationell was ihr hier landet. Da ist mir mein Minizander fast schon peinlich.
> Da es aber mein erster Zetti war, müsst ihr euch das Foto antun [emoji41]
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin auch immer voll Ehrfurcht was die Kollegen hier rausholen. Habe auch vor knapp 2 Monaten meinen ersten Zetti gelandet. Du bist also nicht allein [emoji16]






Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geil und Glückwunsch zum ersten!!
Es sollen viele und große folgen!!


----------



## blumax (28. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heute gab es 2 schöne hechte#h


----------



## jvonzun (28. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nach wie vor:
Ich liebe Deine Bilder!!


----------



## Hering 58 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dickes fettes "Petri den Fängern.Super Fotos habt ihr gemacht.#6


----------



## phirania (28. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Einer hat heute auch Hallo gesagt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Köppi67 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schöner Hecht mit dicker Wampe.
Petri !


----------



## blumax (29. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut früh wider 2 hechte der eine 84|wavey:


----------



## hecht99 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der 84er schaut aus wie ein Bilderbuchhecht:l Petri!!!


----------



## hecht99 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich hab im Moment eher mit größenwahnsinnigen Fischen zu tun. 
Und die Moral von der Geschicht, zu große Köder gibt es nicht.

 Da die 10 bis 15 Zentimeter Barsche in die Minifischchen raubten (3-5cm), wollte ich eigentlich mal mit meinem 12cm Gummi schauen ob die (in dem Gewässer wenigen) Zander nicht die Barsche fressen wollen. Aber ich trau meinen Stachelzicken auch zu, dass sie sich auf die 5cm Brut eingeschossen haben


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich frag mich bei den Barschen immer wieder, wie die die großen Köder überhaupt ins Maul kriegen - und ich als Großmaul kenn mich eigentlich aus ;-)


----------



## hecht99 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Vor allem attackieren diese Streifenhörnchen den Gummi so aggressiv, dass es vom Biss her jederzeit ein Zander sein könnte. Nur kommt einem beim Anhieb der ganze Fisch gleich entgegengeflogen. Heute hätte man mit geeigneten Barschgerät massig in der Größe fangen können, aber meine Angelei ist das absolut nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glaub ich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum" eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*

Ein Gewinnset besteht aus folgendem Inhalt:





Neu dabei in 2017:

*YOLO PIKE SHAD*





Der YOLO Pikeshad ist ein vom ganzen Quantum Raubfisch-Team entwickelter Köder – speziell für die Großhecht-Angelei. Der YOLO flankt mit dem ganzen Körper schon bei leichten Bleikopfgewichten verführerisch und schwimmt trotzdem stabil - auch bei schnellerem Zug. Fünf sorgsam ausgesuchte Designs bieten für so ziemlich jedes Hechtgewässer die passende Wahlmöglichkeit.

*Länge:* 22cm |*Gewicht: *60g | *Aktion:* sinkend


Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr im aktuellen Quantum - Katalog:
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/produkte/ 






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​
*Gewinner November  2017*

mobifo 

Tigersclaw 

wäcki


----------



## mobifo (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey krass ... juhuuuu ... hatte noch nie was gewonnen und jetzt hier ... you make my day [emoji38]

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

PN kommt noch, komm grad wegen Rezepten und Schwarzanglern nur kaum hinter her ;-)))

Glückwunsch!!


----------



## mobifo (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gaaaanz ruhig. Bitte keinen Stress[emoji6]

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

bassd scho ;-))


----------



## wäcki (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke


----------



## Tigersclaw (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wow ich hab gewonnen.. Danke für die schöne Überraschung 

Gesendet von meinem E6633 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Waaaahnsinn!!!!

Euch allen drei nochmal Glückwunsch - Post komm ich erst Montag/Dienstag, morgen ist Auto in Werkstatt.

So schnell alle 3 Adressen komplett wie bei euch hatte ich NOCH NIE, solange das Gewinnspiel läuft!!
Super!!


----------



## mobifo (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nun ... daran soll es ja nicht scheitern [emoji41][emoji28]

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## aufe_und_obe (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Fängern, Glückwunsch allen Gewinnern!

Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein wollten die Hechte wohl Forellen Naschen 
Fluss-Hechte sind einfach die besseren Kämpfer, Glück gehabt, der hätte fast den Karabiner zerlegt. Ich denk das der karpfen den ich dazwischen versehentlich hakte, den snap schon vorgeschädigt hatte.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@aufe_und_obe
Solche Winterhechte sind schon traumhaft #6 Petri Heil!

Was ist das für ein Gummi? Ein Kopyto?


----------



## aufe_und_obe (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Servus und Mercie Franz, der kleine Hecht ist auf einen 16cm Kopyto (einfaches Braun wenig uv aktiv) eingestiegen, der größere auf 12cm Kopyto Motor Oil stark uv aktiv. Gewechselt da die Bewölkung zu nahm.


----------



## blumax (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es diesen schön 64er hecht


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

es hechtet wieder ;-) Glückwunsch an die Fänger


----------



## pike-81 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moinsen!
@aufe_und_obe:
Schau Dir mal Staylock/Ringlock Snaps an. 
Brauche nur noch meine Bestände auf, und kaufe nichts anderes mehr. 
Wenn sich andere Karabiner aufbiegen, ziehen die sich zu. 
Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## aufe_und_obe (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke für den Tipp!
Hätte jetzt gern mit Bild im Anhang gepostet, aber der einzige Hecht heute hatte mir vorm Kescher den Mittelfinger gezeigt


----------



## phirania (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



aufe_und_obe schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!
> Hätte jetzt gern mit Bild im Anhang gepostet, aber der einzige Hecht heute hatte mir vorm Kescher den Mittelfinger gezeigt



Dann wars bestimmt ein Männchen......


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute gings raus an einen potetiell neuen Vereinssee, sah sehr gut aus, nur leider gabs nicht mehr als kalte Haende und ne Menge Naesse durch Schneeflocken die der Wind bis in jede Ritze trieb. War trotzdem schoen es mal wieder seit Langem wieder ans Wasser geschafft zu haben.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*









Nach gefühlt ewiger Durststrecke endlich wieder ein ordentlicher Fisch.


----------



## mobifo (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri ... der ist definitiv ordentlich [emoji6]

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch Dennis - Nachbarland?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Dennis - Nachbarland?


So ist es. Bin ja kaum bei uns noch unterwegs und wenn, dann würde ich bei so einem Fisch drei Mal einen Freudentanz aufführen. Das hätte ich dann zusätzlich auf jeden Fall erwähnt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

#6#6#6


----------



## motocross11 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und Petri an die Fänger.
Sonntag konnte ich mich zwischen Mittagessen und Auftritt meiner Tochter mal eben für 1,5 Std. ans Wasser begeben. Das Wetter (um die 0Grad, Wind und Schneeregen) lud eher zum Couching ein aber bekanntlich fängt ja nur der Köder im Wasser. Am Wasser gab es direkt beim 4. Wurf einen kräftigen Ruck in der Rute und ein schöner Esox der zwischen 80 und 90cm gewesen sein durfte kam an die Oberfläche. Leider hat er sich dann auch gleich wieder verabschiedet:c. Naja auf jedenfall war damit die Motivation gestiegen und ich fischte konzentriert weiter aber es tat sich nix. Zum Schluss dann noch aus Verzweiflung die Quappe von Savage Gear für nen abschließenden Wurf dran gehängt und zack, nach ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen kam der Einschlag. So konnte ich dann zufrieden den Heimweg antreten.


----------



## jkc (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moinmoin und Petri! 

Bei mir gab es endlich auch mal wieder einen besseren Fisch, und dabei sah es erst fast so aus, als könne mir nicht mal  meine "Nikolaus-Tradition" helfen, die mir immer wenn ich am 6.12 fischen gehe einen anständigen Fisch bringt.
Erst bei den letzten Würfen hats dann doch noch hin gehauen...#6




004

Grüße JK


----------



## racoon (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geiles Bild #6

Petri zum Arapaima:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Aber sowas von geil!! 
Darf ich verwenden für Grafik????


----------



## jkc (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Joar, die Einwilligung ist doch bereits mit der hiesigen Veröffentlichung erteilt oder nech?
Edit: Mir gefällt besonders, dass sich das Wellenmusster auf Rücken und Wasseroberfläche wiederfindet.

Grüße JK


----------



## mobifo (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jkc schrieb:


> Joar, die Einwilligung ist doch bereits mit der hiesigen Veröffentlichung erteilt oder nech?
> Edit: Mir gefällt besonders, dass sich das Wellenmusster auf Rücken und Wasseroberfläche wiederfindet.
> 
> Grüße JK


Vorsicht ... nur weil hier das Bild veröffentlicht wurde, sind noch lange keine Rechte übertragen worden. 

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## jkc (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Führt ein bisschen weit, aber irgendwo im Kleingedruckten...

(3)        Besonders informative Beiträge können ohne vorherige  Rücksprache mit dem Autor ganz oder teilweise in anderen Projekten von  anglerboard.de
 veröffentlicht werden. Dabei ist der Urheber, respektive der Username des Beitrages zu nennen.

Ok, bezieht sich wohl nicht auf Bilder.


----------



## mobifo (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Eben ... Bilder sind ein heikles Thema.
Ich bin Fotograf ... ich könnte da Sachen berichten ... aber nicht hier und nicht jetzt

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## blumax (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es diesen schönen 52er hecht|supergri


----------



## mobifo (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Man ist der Dick (mann)

Petri!!!

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jkc schrieb:


> Führt ein bisschen weit, aber irgendwo im Kleingedruckten...
> 
> (3)        Besonders informative Beiträge können ohne vorherige  Rücksprache mit dem Autor ganz oder teilweise in anderen Projekten von  anglerboard.de
> veröffentlicht werden. Dabei ist der Urheber, respektive der Username des Beitrages zu nennen.
> ...


Doch - heisst aber nicht, dass wir das einfach machen.
Fragen kost nix und gehört zum guten Ton..


----------



## jkc (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ja und ja.

Petri!


----------



## hecht99 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



blumax schrieb:


> heut gab es diesen schönen 52er hecht|supergri



Petri, ganz schön fett der kleine. Bei uns sind die meisten Gewässer zugefroren #q


----------



## blumax (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

bei uns ist alles offen und die fische beissen auch gut zur zeit


----------



## mobifo (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Petri, ganz schön fett der kleine. Bei uns sind die meisten Gewässer zugefroren #q


Sibirien?

Bei uns zum Glück nicht .

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jkc schrieb:


> ja und ja.
> 
> petri!



danke!


----------



## hecht99 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Meine Ecke wird in der Tat "Kleinsibirien" genannt. Die stehenden Gewässer sind nahezu alle zugefroren, außer eines in dem 2 Bäche münden. Bei dem trüben Schmelzwasser das die Bäche bringen seh ich aber die Erfolgsaussichten dort im Moment nicht all zu groß (Hecht und Barsch). Zander wird dort alle 5 Jahre mal einer gefangen...

 Aber kurz vorm zufrieren hatten die Hechte bei uns auch alle solche Wampen. Anscheinend hat der Herbst von den äußeren Bedingungen her den Fischen ganz gut gepasst.


----------



## hecht99 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kaum beschwert man sich hier ein wenig über Wetter und die Zanderaussichten in dem Gewässer...

Auf den ersten Wurf, das sind dann die Sachen, die man als Angler nicht mehr versteht.

 Und sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität, kalte Finger und nur ein kurzes Handyfoto mit der linken Hand. Rechts unten im Bild seht ihr sogar noch den Schnee. Kalt, Kalt, Kalt

 Mit was knippst du eigentlich deine tollen Bilder JKC?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Machen die mit Absicht....


----------



## mobifo (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri ...

... und genau deshalb zieht es uns immer wieder ans Wasser. Frieren, schwitzen, Mücken, Regen, Schneidertage. Aber dann zappelt und kämpft ein nasser Räuber an unserer Rute und nichts könnte in diesem Moment schöner sein.


Sorry für diesen Audbruch der Gefühle. Das Wetter sagt heute keine guten Chancen voraus, aber ich gehe definitiv noch ein paar Köder baden. 

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## jkc (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



hecht99 schrieb:


> ...
> Mit was knippst du eigentlich deine tollen Bilder JKC?



Danke für die Blumen,

nach wie vor mit einer Casio Exzilim z3 aus dem Jahre 2003 mit sage und schreibe 3,2Mega-Pixeln.
Inzwischen mindesten die dritte und eine habe ich noch auf Halde. Leider scheinen die Dinger inzwischen so alt, dass fast alle Probleme haben, den Akku unangetastet zu lassen während die Kameras ausgeschaltet sind.

Ich hätte auch noch ne Panasonic Systemkamera, die bessere Bildquali bieten würde, aber die Nachtbilder mit Blitz gefallen mir meist nicht und zudem ist die Zigarettenschachtelgröße der Exzilim über (fast) alles erhaben.

Grüße JK


----------



## Seele (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jkc schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen,
> 
> nach wie vor mit einer Casio Exzilim z3 aus dem Jahre 2003 mit sage und schreibe 3,2Mega-Pixeln.
> Inzwischen mindesten die Dritte und eine habe ich noch auf Halde. Leider scheinen die Dinger inzwischen so alt, dass fast alle Probleme haben, den Akku unangetastet zu lassen während die Kameras ausgeschaltet sind.
> ...




Die hab ich auch noch rum liegen 
Aber zu einem guten Foto gehört in erster Linie jemand der mit der Kamera umgehen kann. 

Übrigens, Petri an alle.


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle werde dieses WE auch nochmal versuchen Fische zu ärgern!


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Saukalt wars.
eingferorene Ringe, damit muss man halt leben.
Aber irgendwann war die Baitcaster zu. Das Fett war so hart, dass der Freilauf hängen blieb.
Zu Hause gehts wieder. Habe sie jetzt entfettet und nur geölt.
Morgen nochmal testen. Hat halt viel mehr Kleinteile und Federchen als ne Stationärrolle, die irgendwann nicht mehr tun wenn das Fett hart ist.

Zum Glück hatte ich noch die Spinnrute im Kofferraum.
Erst einen 60er Hecht auf Blinker, dann bin ich umgestiegen auf "Natur"köder. Seht selbst.


----------



## kingpimpz (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

2. Wurf
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wildkarpfen (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute bei eisigen Wind und bedeckten Himmel nochmal zum Hechtangeln. Wir hatten anfangs viele Bisse und Nachläufer. Dann klarte es kurz auf und die Hechte gingen völlig Hemmungslos auf die Gummis. Am Ende konnten wir schöne Hechte fangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Stramme Hechten wieder - Glückwunsch an die Fänger !


----------



## mobifo (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wundervolle Hechte. ... Petri

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## motocross11 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin und Petri in die Runde.

 Ich durfte auch wieder für 1 1/2 Stunden auf Wasser spielen:q. Es gab 2 Bisse auf den guten Fox Pro Shad in 18cm "Natural Perch" und beide konnte ich verwandeln. Mittwoch ist eigentlich offizieller Geburtstermin meiner 2. Tochter und das Angeljahr für mich somit beendet aber vielleicht macht Sie sich ja noch ein bisschen hübsch und Papa kann am Wochenende nochmal ne Runde los. Ansonsten allen ein frohes Fest und Guten Rutsch.


----------



## hecht99 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Endlich muss ich jetzt nicht mehr jeden Montag diese schönen Hechte zum Neidischwerden von Motocross anschauen...
 Wieder ernsthaft:
 Petri Heil und viel Glück!!! Handlandung geht bei deiner Tochter besser als mit dem Kescher ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



> Mittwoch ist eigentlich offizieller Geburtstermin meiner 2. Tochter


Alles, alles, alles Gute dazu! 
Lass hören, wenn sie auf der Welt ist!


----------



## west1 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich war heute mal neue Gummifischle testen.











Und den hier gabs nach einen Hänger der sich nach etwas stärkerem ziehen lösen lies auch noch, er hatte sich in einen Stück Schnur das an einem abgerissenen Gufi hing verwickelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

wieder Deine selbst gebauten??


----------



## west1 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wieder Deine selbst gebauten??



Haja die neuen wollten getestet werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



west1 schrieb:


> Haja die neuen wollten getestet werden.



#6#6#6#6


----------



## jvonzun (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## TrevorMcCox (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@jvonzun: Wow der Zander ist ja mal richtig schön! Geile Aufnahme!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> @jvonzun: Wow der Zander ist ja mal richtig schön! Geile Aufnahme!


Schliesse mich an ;-)))


----------



## Inni (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Finger in Po, Mexiko. Schöne saubere Flossen hat der Bock, scheint ein gesundes Gewässer zu sein, sehr schön #6


----------



## jvonzun (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke euch!



Inni schrieb:


> Finger in Po, Mexiko. Schöne saubere Flossen hat der Bock, scheint ein gesundes Gewässer zu sein, sehr schön #6



Ist der Po nicht vor der Afterflosse #6?

 Wie erkennst du, dass es ein Bock ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Ist der Po nicht vor der Afterflosse?


:q:q:q
#6#6#6


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Inni schrieb:


> Schöne saubere Flossen hat der Bock, scheint ein gesundes Gewässer zu sein, sehr schön #6



Richtig, Flossen wie man sie nicht schöner malen könnte - bei solchen Fischen kann man nur neidisch werden. Ein makelloser, perfekter Fisch! Petri Heil Jon #6


----------



## ramrod1708 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Richtig, Flossen wie man sie nicht schöner malen könnte - bei solchen Fischen kann man nur neidisch werden. Ein makelloser, perfekter Fisch! Petri Heil Jon #6


Petri zu dem sehr schönen Zander. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Inni (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Also für schöne Bilder mit dem Finger auf das Poloch drücken, dann stellt er die Flossen auf. Mal probieren, klappt :q

Du siehst bei ihm ja, das die Schwanzflosse unten abgeschliffen ist. Das kommt vom Wedeln beim Nestbau und wächst dann nicht mehr ordentlich aus. Mit der Zeit sieht die unten dann etwas rund gelutscht und verdickt aus.


----------



## jvonzun (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

danke für den Po Trick, aber überall müssen meine Finger auch nicht hin |supergri

 und auch danke für den Schwanzflossen Tipp, das wusste ich nicht, werde das in Zukunft aber ein bisschen beobachten #6


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



> Also für schöne Bilder mit dem Finger auf das Poloch drücken, dann stellt er die Flossen auf. Mal probieren, klappt



Ja, das ist durchaus bekannt  Wenn man Barsche oder Zander kurz schüttelt stellen sie meistens auch die Flossen auf. Wird mittlerweile wohl häufiger gemacht als die "Po-Methode"


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wenn man Barsche oder Zander kurz schüttelt stellen sie meistens auch die Flossen auf.


wenn man mich schütteln würde kurz...
:g:g:g


----------



## MikeHawk (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mit dem Finger leicht am Kopf streicheln reicht idR. auch


----------



## jvonzun (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

bei uns muss man weder anfassen, schütteln noch streicheln, alles steht von alleine wie eine 1, typisch Schweizer eben :q


----------



## Gast (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jvonzun schrieb:


> bei uns muss man weder anfassen, schütteln noch streicheln, alles steht von alleine wie eine 1, typisch Schweizer eben :q


Ja, zum hängen zu kurz, hat eben alles Vor und Nachteile  :q


----------



## jochen68 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jvonzun schrieb:


> bei uns muss man weder anfassen, schütteln noch streicheln, alles steht von alleine wie eine 1, typisch Schweizer eben :q



wo bleibt der Ferkelfahnder?? #d


----------



## mano0205 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich will mich in euer Gespräch echt nicht einklinken.. 
Aber Bordferkel? *hust


----------



## jvonzun (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Ja, zum hängen zu kurz, hat eben alles Vor und Nachteile :q



:m

 so, nun aber wieder weiter mit schönen Fischbildern|supergri


----------



## MikeHawk (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hier mal 2 Fische die mir die letzte Zeit besonders in Erinnerung geblieben sind.

Der Bach ist ca. 70cm breit und die Forelle aus einem Wildstamm.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wow! Was für ein geiles Barschbild. Und der Moppel war in dem kleinen Bach? unglaublich.... Petri Heil!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei dem Bach hat der Barsch doch oben rausgeguckt!!

Geiles Bild!! 

Wie alt der wohl war?

Weil viel Futter hat der da ja eher nicht gefunden, denk ich..


----------



## MikeHawk (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke Franz,

der Moppel ist aus dem Rhein. Der Bach sollte zur Forelle gehören, war nicht meine Absicht das es sich so ließt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

aaah, ok - trotzdem:
Geiler Barsch!
Geile Forelle!
Geiler Bach!


----------



## NomBre (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Endlich! 3 Jahre ohne Erfolg auf Rutte und heute hat es gleich ein Triple gegeben! 
Ich bin so Happy. Nachdem viele Besucher mir heute gesagt haben es wird nix gehen war ich schon enttäuscht... Als guter Letzt kam ein einheimischer und sagte doch es wird was gehen und prompt rappelte es am Bissanzeiger. Anhieb und Rutte!! Danach ging es Schlag auf Schlag, Aal Glocke bimmelte! Triple ist gemacht und ich hab die ersten Rutten im Leben gefangen.
Achja bin extra weit gefahren von Nürnberg nach Augsburg an Lech. 
Aber was tut man nicht alles als Freier Angler für sein Hobby.


----------



## Aalbubi (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich bin immer so neidisch wenn ich solch schöne Bilder von Bächen sehe. Einfach traumhaft. Bei mir an den Kanälen gibt es als Highlight alle 20 m nen Hundehaufen.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Nombre
Ja wahnsinn. Petri Heil! 

Die ersten Winterquappen vergisst man nie #6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wunderschöne Tiere.
Petri zu den Quappen...die ersten bleiben einem ewig erhalten, schon gar wenns nen Triple auch noch ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



NomBre schrieb:


> Endlich! 3 Jahre ohne Erfolg auf Rutte und heute hat es gleich ein Triple gegeben!
> Ich bin so Happy. Nachdem viele Besucher mir heute gesagt haben es wird nix gehen war ich schon enttäuscht... Als guter Letzt kam ein einheimischer und sagte doch es wird was gehen und prompt rappelte es am Bissanzeiger. Anhieb und Rutte!! Danach ging es Schlag auf Schlag, Aal Glocke bimmelte! Triple ist gemacht und ich hab die ersten Rutten im Leben gefangen.
> Achja bin extra weit gefahren von Nürnberg nach Augsburg an Lech.
> Aber was tut man nicht alles als Freier Angler für sein Hobby.


Das ist topp!!! 

Und absolut schöne Fische!


----------



## MikeHawk (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri!

Der einzige "Dorsch" der auch mir noch fehlt


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

auch noch keine gekriegt ..

Im Neckar werden immer wieder mal welche gefangen, seeehr selten, und dann meist recht dicke..
Aber gezielt (zudem Nachtangelverbot) lohnt sich wohl nicht...


----------



## NomBre (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heuer wollte ich es halt mal Wissen ;-)

Der Lech ist wirklich schön dort, Huchen gibts wohl auch an diversen geheimen Ecken.

Einzig gefährliche: Die großen Geröll Steine am Ufer. Da gehts schon mal 3-5m runter zum Wasser. Du sitzt oben mit der Angel. Wenn was beisst musst du zwangsläufig die Steine runter. Nachts und mit Schnee bedeckt kann das wirklich "lebensgefährlich"  und rutschig sein. Die Angler vor Ort sprachen aus Erfahrung. Gebrochene Rippen, Knöchel... Gott sei Dank ist fast nix passiert. Etwas ausgerutscht bin ich auch mit ner kleinen Wunde an der Wade! 
Daher lieber zu zweit oder wirklich Notfallhandy mit.


----------



## west1 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> auch noch keine gekriegt ..
> 
> Im Neckar werden immer wieder mal welche gefangen, seeehr selten, und dann meist recht dicke..
> Aber gezielt (zudem Nachtangelverbot) lohnt sich wohl nicht...



Bis 24:00 Uhr darfst du in der Sommerzeit bis 1:00 also kannst du  dir doch ein paar fangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



NomBre schrieb:


> Daher lieber zu zweit oder wirklich Notfallhandy mit.


oder beides - nix gegen Abenteuer, aber "bequem und sicher" ist auch nicht schlecht ;-))

Hatteste eigentlich Wurm oder Fetzen drauf?


----------



## NomBre (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Klassischer Wurm. 
Muss sagen habe mir an der Stelle auch einen relativ bequemen und sicheren Platz gesucht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



NomBre schrieb:


> Klassischer Wurm.
> Muss sagen habe mir an der Stelle auch *einen relativ bequemen und sicheren Platz gesucht.*



#6#6#6


----------



## Angler9999 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Nombre... ich habe auch noch keine gefangen.






Auf n Mepps 5 ist immer verlass


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Zander und Hecht ist doch auch geil


----------



## Angler9999 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der Glubschi war ein paar Tage früher..... >)


----------



## Hechtler11 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Wildkarpfen schrieb:


> Heute bei eisigen Wind und bedeckten Himmel nochmal zum Hechtangeln. Wir hatten anfangs viele Bisse und Nachläufer. Dann klarte es kurz auf und die Hechte gingen völlig Hemmungslos auf die Gummis. Am Ende konnten wir schöne Hechte fangen.



Geiler Hecht. :m

Was fischst du da für einen Gummi?


----------



## Lorenz (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Viele bunte Fischlis 
Ich hab aber nicht alle Fische und Arten fotografiert.

Beim leichten Spinnfischen hatte ich mit 15 lbs Tufline einen Abriss und bin dann auf 30 lbs PowerPro hoch. UL mit 8 lbs PowerPro hab ich auch gefischt und an der schweren Spinnrute mit 50 lbs PowerPro. An der schweren Spinnrute ging aber nicht viel; u.a. Hornhechte auf Eigenbau-Oberflächenköder. Viele sind aber nicht hängengeblieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Von wann sind die denn alles weg???
Muräne müsst ich , glaub ich, eher nicht haben..


----------



## Lorenz (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bunte Fischlis  2
Der Fisch auf Bild 5 war der stärkste an der Spinnrute.


----------



## Lorenz (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Jetzt die Fische. 
Alle auf Fisch/Fischfetzen. 6x Rochen, 2x Abriss im Fels  (100 lbs tuf line), 1 Abbiss 100 lbs mono und irgendeine Welsart oder sowas; muss ich gleich mal recherchieren. Zum Grössenvergleich; Schuhgröße 46 2/3

Hier gibts noch ein paar Worte zur Tour:
http://lorenz1989.blogspot.de/2017/12/oman-novemberdezember-2017.html


----------



## Jensfreak (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wir haben Hochwasser an der Mosel  Freitag gab es im Dunkeln nen 43 er Barsch und gestern nen Zetti und mein dieses Jahr bester Barsch, mit 47 Zentimetern gar nicht mal so schlecht


----------



## Köppi67 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

" mit 47 Zentimetern gar nicht mal so schlecht  "


Die Untertreibung des Jahres !  

Petri zu den tollen Fischen.


----------



## JottU (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nur kleine heute, aber wenigstens nicht ohne ein Zupfer durch die Kälte gelatscht, wie die letzten Wochen.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Jensfreak
47er Barsch, Saaaauuuber und Petri Heil #6 #6 #6 

@JottU
Recht hast du - hauptsache es rührt sich was!


----------



## grubenreiner (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Jensfreak: Hammerbarsch! Typ moppelige Streifensau, echt beeindruckend.


Zwar nicht ganz tagesaktuell aber den hier konnte ich Anfang Dezember verhaften. Wieder nur n Stündchen vor der Arbeit, bei Schneegstöber und Wasseroberfläche wie Slushpuppie.


----------



## aufe_und_obe (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Richtig zäh läuft's  aktuell, der Inn ist einfach ein Köderfressender Gierschlund. Aber hin und wieder gibt er auch. Wenn auch nicht den Zielfisch.....
Was hat den Hecht wohl angeknabbert? Die andere Seite ist unversehrt. Kormoran?


----------



## Chris1711 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen,

Die Bisswunden sehen nach Waller aus..... bin aber auch kein Pathologe


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wenns die im Inn gibt, könnte man das vermuten, weil das auch so "abgewetzt" aussieht..

Aber schwer an Hand des Fotos


----------



## Lorenz (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenns die im Inn gibt, könnte man das vermuten, weil das auch so "abgewetzt" aussieht..



Bei blutenden oder blutigen Wunden würde ich spontan eher auf etwas mit größeren/schärferen Zähnen tippen |kopfkrat


----------



## aufe_und_obe (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Man hört schon immer wieder von Fängen kleinerer Waller, könnte also möglich sein. 
Evtl. Hatte auch ein Huchen den Hecht aus seiner Gumpe verjagt?


----------



## WoifeBGH (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei uns am Inn sind schon des öfteren Waller mit 2m und größer gefangen worden von den kleineren ganz zu schweigen..


Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Claudio83 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*




Ein kleiner von heute:m


----------



## motocross11 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Heil die Herren. In meinem letzten Post hier hoffte ich ja, dass Tochter Nr. 2 noch etwas brauch und Papa nochmal ans Wasser kann aber Pustekuchen, letzten Donnerstag war es dann soweit und ich konnte nach kurzem Drill ein 51cm und knapp 7,5 Pfüniges Wunder in meinen Armen halten. Diesmal nicht wie üblich C&R |supergri. Mein Angeljahr hatte ich also innerlich abgeschlossen. Aber da meine 3 Mädels super zusammen Mittagsschlaf halten hab ich heut die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und bin für 1,5 Std ans Wasser gefahren. Es gab 3 Bisse und ich konnte auch alle 3 Fische landen. Nicht die größten aber ich war vollkommen zufrieden. Außerdem ist damit Mengenmäßig dieses Jahr mein bisher bisher bestes Hechtjahr mit aktuell 123 Stück. Mal schauen was die letzten Tage noch bringen.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@motocross11

Erstmal Glückwunsch zur Vaterschaft #6 #6 #6 

... und auch zu den Hechten 

Der Hecht der sich die Quappe geschnappt hat, wollte es aber auch wissen


----------



## LOCHI (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Scheixx auf die Hechte und Glückwunsch zur großen!!!




















ne, Petri natürlich auch!


----------



## DirkulesMG (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Habe mir heute ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht |supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@DirkulesMG

Wow, wieder so ne Granate #6 #6 

Einen 48er Barsch würde ich als Weihnachtsgeschenk sicher auch nicht ausschlagen  

Hast du den auf Gummi gefangen?


----------



## DirkulesMG (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @DirkulesMG
> 
> Wow, wieder so ne Granate #6 #6
> 
> ...



Danke danke, lieber Franz!

Ja, auf den neuen Slickshad von Fox, klasse Gummi :m
Habe aber auch das Glück, grenznah zu den Niederlanden zu wohnen und da ist so viel Wasser und die Chance uch höher mal eine dicke Kirsche zu fangen... #6


----------



## fusselfuzzy (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@motocross11
Glückwunsch zum 2 Daddy!!!
und natürlich zum Fang.


----------



## Lommel (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Barschalarm


----------



## Wildkarpfen (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle Fänger. Heute bei besten Wetter nochmal auf Hecht,die Fische waren sehr zickig aber zwei könnte ich überlisteten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch - schöne Fische!


----------



## Wildkarpfen (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

immer gerne bei so tollen Fängen...


----------



## Claudio83 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Was für Schöne Kirschen:k
Dickes Petri euch|supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Wildkarpfen

Petri Heil! #6 
Was ist das für ein Köder den die Hechte im Maul haben? Ein Yolo Curly Tail?


----------



## Wildkarpfen (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Richtig, ich fange mit diesen Köder sehr gut. In meinem Augen mit einer der Besten Köder was die Palette zu bieten hat.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Wildkarpfen
Danke für die Info. Habe ihn noch nie geangelt (ist ja auch recht neu). Aber die Idee dahinter einen relativ leichten Köder zu haben, der flankt und mit dem Twisterschwanz arbeitet und dabei eine große Silhouette abgibt finde ich auch sehr interessant. Werde ihn im kommendne Jahr sicher ausprobieren - dass du so gut damit fängst, machts da natürlich auch etwas leichter Vertrauen zu fassen


----------



## fishhawk (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo,

wenn der wirklich so gut  fängt, kann das bei dem Preis aber schnell ins Geld gehen  .

Oder ist der besonders bissfest?

Aber im Vergleich zu dem, was manche CarpHunter an Boilies verbrauchen, wahrscheinlich immer noch ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Vom Material her ist er eindeutig ein "Hechtgummi". 
Also nicht so weich wie die diversen Zanderköder (Stint, Kauli etc.). 

Kosten tun die glaube ich so ungefähr nen 5er.

Von Storm gibts ein ähnliches Modell , den R.I.P Curly Tail. Der kostet ca. einen 10er.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Das Material von diesen Köder ist sehr fest.Ich habe mit einen Köder viele Fische gefangen und etliche Kontakte gehabt. Doch irgendwann gibt der Beste Gummi den Hechtzähnen nach.Aber der Gummifisch ist sein Geld wert.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Das war eigene Dummheit, beim Abhaken des Fisches ist der Schwanz verloren gegangen.


----------



## blumax (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es den kleinen 47er:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Und den kleinsten Wobbler geschnappt - gerade die Kleinen sind Gierschlunde ;-))


----------



## Rhöde (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und den kleinsten Wobbler geschnappt - gerade die Kleinen sind Gierschlunde ;-))



Ja, das ist wirklich immer wieder erstaunlich.
Die wollen schnell groß und stark werden. |supergri

Petri zum Winterhecht, Blumax.


----------



## Deep Down (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Steigende Temperaturen muss man ausnnutzen!

Daher gab es heute ein Weihnachtsrendevouz mit dieser Lady mit 114cm!





Angeln kann sooooo coooool sein!

Weihnachten kann kommen


----------



## W-Lahn (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Steigende Temperaturen muss man ausnnutzen!
> 
> Daher gab es heute ein Weihnachtsrendevouz mit dieser Lady mit 114cm!
> 
> ...



Geiles Weihnachtsgeschenk! Petri #6


----------



## Deep Down (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke! Ich bin noch voll geflasht!


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Merry Petri XMas


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Fettes Petri, 114cm am heilig Abend ... was für ein Traum.


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

nicht schlecht. Alter Falter. 
Eigenbau?


----------



## Deep Down (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke Euch!

@Mordskerl
Diesmal nicht! Verführer war der Eastfield Wingman Curly!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ein Weihnachtshecht von jemand, dem ich das wirklich von Herzen gönne- Glückwunsch, Thilo!


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Respekt. Toller Fisch #6 Das ist immer ein super Timing  Dicke Bescherung! Petri!

Bei mir gabs auch nen Weihnachtshecht. Ca. 70, ist mir ohne Foto versehentlich ins Wasser gefallen.


----------



## Gladiator1988 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Auch für mich gabs einen Weihnachtshecht! 
Auf Hering mit Segelpose gefangen.

Besinnliche Tage auch allen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

ja klasse - auch Dir Glückwunsch dazu!


----------



## ado (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Da es ja heilig Abend heißt und deshalb die dunkle Tageszeit verplant war, mussten heute irgendwelche Fische die keine Rutten sind ins Visier genommen werden.  
Und siehe da es gab einen sehr ordentlichen Aitel ca. 60cm lang und nen sehr schönen Entenschnabel die wohl das Christkind zum Shooting vorbeigeschickt hat.


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Fängern.#6
Und ein frohes Weihnachtsfest..


----------



## Jensfreak (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen erfolgreichen Weihnachtsjägern! Bei mir gab es an Heiligabend leider nur nen kleinen Zander, was bei Hochwasser sehr ungewöhnlich ist. Im Winter beißt quasi nie einer unter 55-60 cm. Naja, gefreut hab ich mich trotzdem  Gebissen auf nen shad von KSM. Frohe Weihnachten! Hoffe noch einen hier zu präsentieren vor dem Jahreswechsel


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

auch ein Gierschlund - war ja nicht der kleinste Gufi, oder?

GLÜCKWUNSCH!! dennoch natürlich!


----------



## Jensfreak (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> auch ein Gierschlund - war ja nicht der kleinste Gufi, oder?
> 
> GLÜCKWUNSCH!! dennoch natürlich!




Ne  13 cm !


----------



## Macraei (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei mir gab's heute auch einen Weihnachts Hecht. Leider nur 54cm und damit nicht maßig.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mobifo (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri ... bei uns (Brandenburg DAV) wäre der locker maßig gewesen [emoji41]

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

so unterschiedlich ist das halt.


----------



## Macraei (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



mobifo schrieb:


> Petri ... bei uns (Brandenburg DAV) wäre der locker maßig gewesen [emoji41]
> 
> Gruß
> Carsten


Wir haben für Hechte 55cm Mindestmaß bei uns im Verein [emoji848]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mobifo (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Macraei schrieb:


> Wir haben für Hechte 55cm Mindestmaß bei uns im Verein [emoji848]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Gesetzliches Mindestmaß in BRB ist 45cm

So  unterschiedlich ist es eben. 

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## Naish82 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Macraei schrieb:


> Wir haben für Hechte 55cm Mindestmaß bei uns im Verein [emoji848]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk




Und selbst an nem 55er Hecht ist m.E. Zu wenig Fleisch um ihn gescheit zu verwerten. 20cm drauf, dann passt es langsam... (sry für ot)


----------



## Macraei (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Und selbst an nem 55er Hecht ist m.E. Zu wenig Fleisch um ihn gescheit zu verwerten. 20cm drauf, dann passt es langsam... (sry für ot)


Naja für 2 Personen mit ein bisschen Beilage ist so ein 55er garnicht so schlecht. Aber alles in allem hast du recht. Viel ist an so einem nicht dran

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Philipp_do (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich war am 1. Feiertag auch nochmal los und neben Hecht und Zandern gab es diese makellose Überraschung )


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heftig! Wow #6

Ein echter Streifenkarpfen!  Da werd ich richtig richtig neidisch! Petri Heil Philipp!


----------



## Philipp_do (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke  leider funktioniert das 2. Bild nicht . Vlt ja jetzt.


----------



## blumax (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut gab es den 49er ich hoffe nicht der letzte dieses jahr#t


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch an alle Fänger!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Von Heilig Abend


-----

Quasimodo, der Weihnachts-Hecht |bigeyes

Ich wollte nur kurz ans Wasser. Eine Rute mit Köfi auslegen und mit der  Bullseye ein paar Gummis peitschen. Nach einigen anstrengenden Monaten  und einer sehr stressigen Woche, ist jetzt erst einmal Urlaub angesagt  und zum runterkommen ist die Zeit am Wasser die beste Wahl.

Die ersten beiden Stunden gab es keine Kontakte, außer hin und wieder Weißfisch. Auch auf Barsch haben mein Niederländischer Kollege, der später dazugestoßen ist, und ich es mit Drop Shot versucht. 

Doch irgendwann gab es einen heftigen Einschlag und einen für diese  Jahreszeit unerwartet aktiver Hecht war im Drill. Eine ordentliche Wampe  hatte die Schönheit und mein Weihnachtsfisch war gefangen. 

Da Yannick noch zwei Rotaugen auf Gummi gefangen hat und ich noch ein  Drako System von Iron Claw in der Tasche hatte, habe ich Mal meine  ersten Gehversuche mit Köfi am Drako System probiert. Es hat keine 10  Würfe gebraucht, da hatte ich irgend etwas am Haken. Es war einfach nur  wie ein Nasser Sack, der sich beim einholen gedreht hat. Erst an der  Oberfläche konnte ich erkennen, dass es sich um einen Hecht handelt. Als  der Fisch im Kescher lag, wusste ich auch warum der Drill so skurril  war...

Ich hatte einen Quasimodo im Kescher. Auf einem Auge blind  und der Rücken hatte zwei Knicke, wodurch der Fisch wie ein 90 Grad  Winkel ausgesehen hat. (Erkennt man leider auf den Fotos kaum) 

Kein Wunder das *Kollege Knicklicht* sich im Drill die ganze Zeit gedreht hat |supergri

Beim Release hat die gute Dame auch erst einen Salto gezogen, ehe sie  gemütlich von davon geschwommen ist. Aber gut genährt war die Gute.

Für mich ein perfekter kurzer Trip am Wasser, der mich jetzt ein wenig entspannter das Weihnachtsfest starten lässt.
 Ich wünsche euch allen frohe Weihnachten und besinnliche Tage. 

P.S. Zu Essen gibt es heute dennoch Steak. Bei unseren Nachbarn dürfen die Hechte wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gerade Dir sei so ein Fang von mir ausdrücklich gegönnt!!


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Heil Dennis! Skuriller Fisch, die bleiben in Erinnerung  
Auf dem zweiten Bild kann man die Deformierung gut erkennen! 

Glückwunsch übrigens auch zum ersten Drachkovitch-System Hecht


----------



## Deep Down (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri den Fänger! 

Der Barsch ist ja mal ne Kirsche!

Dann noch Danke für die Petris! Ja, 114cm am Heiligabend, äh -vormittag, ist echt mal nen Geschenk von Petrus!

Das war natürlich nicht alles!

Vor ihm gab es am selben Tag noch diesen 81er





Vorher am 23. erst diesen 75er....





und anschließend diesen 86er, der richtig sauer war!





Zum weihnachtlichen Abschluß dann erst dieser 82er!





Warum das Bild mit dem nachfolgenden 71er fehlt, weiß ich nicht!

Naja, es folgten noch ein 65er und 





zum Abschluß noch ein 69er!





Man merkt jetzt aber das Ende der ansteigenden und nun fallenden Temperaturen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

gut genährt und fett, die Jungs - Glückwunsch auch Dir von Herzen


----------



## Deep Down (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke Dir, Thomas!


----------



## Silvio.i (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

44cm 
:k :k :k


----------



## Piketom (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Da Yannick noch zwei Rotaugen auf Gummi gefangen hat und ich noch ein  Drako System von Iron Claw in der Tasche hatte, habe ich Mal meine  ersten Gehversuche mit Köfi am Drako System probiert. Es hat keine 10  Würfe gebraucht, da hatte ich irgend etwas am Haken.



Mein Reden...das Drakosystem funzt

Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Was ne Strecke, Deep Down.

So sieht in etwa meine Top 5 Fotostrecke aus.

DER LETZTEN 5 JAHRE ZUSAMMEN!!!

Aufrichtiges Petri dazu.
Und ein klein wenig Neid.


----------



## fishhawk (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Philipp_do schrieb:


> Ich war am 1. Feiertag auch nochmal los und neben Hecht und Zandern gab es diese makellose Überraschung )



Petri

Endlich wieder ein Beweis, dass es 50+cm Barsche gibt.

Bei uns hier scheinen die 50cm ne Betonwand zu sein, von der jeder Barschangler den ich kenne abprallt.

War der gezielt befischt oder "Beifang" ?


----------



## Doanafischer (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*




Vermutlich der letzte Fisch des Jahres. Könnte ein schlechterer Abschluss sein. Leider hing der Jighaken am falschen Ende des Fisches, von daher nicht regulär gefangen. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Doanafischer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 263852
> 
> 
> Vermutlich der letzte Fisch des Jahres. Könnte ein schlechterer Abschluss sein. Leider hing der Jighaken am falschen Ende des Fisches, von daher nicht regulär gefangen. #c


Dafür wahrscheinlich cooler Drill - Glückwunsch!


----------



## brauni (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an die Fänger! Hier meine 2 Jahresabschlussfänge!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

ganz schön wampert der erste - GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Doanafischer (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dafür wahrscheinlich cooler Drill - Glückwunsch!


Eher nicht. Hat sich angefühlt wie ein schwers Stück Holz, das ab und zu mal zuckt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wasser schon zu kalt wohl..


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Doanafischer
Schade, dass er quergehakt war. Trotzdem ein schöner Fisch #6

Und Bräuni haut mal wieder Granaten hier rein dass man echt neidisch werden kann  Petri Heil zu den tollen Zandern!


----------



## Philipp_do (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Fishhawk: war gezielt  
Danke für die Petris !!!


----------



## jvonzun (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

endlich ist die Seefo wieder offen :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und gleich zugeschlagen - Glückwunsch!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri, da sind wieder richtig schöne Fische raus gekommen.

---

Heute gab es endlich wieder einen schönen 40er Barsch und einen netten 41er Raub-Rotaugen Fang


----------



## hendry (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*




Schöner Jahresabschluss mit 87cm. 2x mal den 4er Mepps bis vor meine Füße hinterher gejagt und dann beim 3. Wurf  zugepackt


----------



## Lommel (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Jahresabschlusszander


----------



## Kami One (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle! Ihr haut hier ja vor dem Jahresende noch ein paar tolle Fische raus. 

Ich werde morgen nochmal versuchen den letzten Fisch 2017 zu fangen.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern auf die Schnelle meine Neue Rute ( Weihnachtsgeschenk) ausprobiert und beim 2 Wurf gab es diesen Sprinter.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute gab es diesen Abschlusshecht.


----------



## mathei (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Wildkarpfen schrieb:


> Gestern auf die Schnelle meine Neue Rute ( Weihnachtsgeschenk) ausprobiert und beim 2 Wurf gab es diesen Sprinter.



Petri Wilder. Was gab es denn für ein Stöckchen ?


----------



## Claudio83 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Noch ein 77er zum Jahresabschluss :m


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

.... die letzten in diesem Jahr












Allen Petrijüngern einen Guten Rutsch gewünscht.


----------



## grubenreiner (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Und während im Ofen die Rehkeulen schmurgeln, hat mir diese Hechtmutti einen passenden Jahresanschluß beschert.


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wunderbare Fische zum Jahresabschluss. Petri Heil an alle Fänger #6

Ich glaube der Temperaturanstieg gestern und heute hat die Räuber nochmal etwas aufgeweckt #6


----------



## hecht99 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle. Bei mir gab es noch ein paar hechtlein zwischen 55 und 65. Ich bin immer noch der Hoffnung das sich die durchschnittsgröße 2018 wieder ein wenig steigert


----------



## Deep Down (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle Fänger! 

Leider ist die Warmphase noch nicht im Wasser angekommen. Daher waren sie heute etwas zickig!

Aber immerhin er hier mit Mitte 70!





Das war dann wohl mein Letzter für 2017!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mein Abschluss für 2017


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Zum Abschluss 2017 die letzten 3 Gewinner, bevor es für 2018 weitergeht:
*Gewinner Dezember 2017*

aufe_und_obe

hecht99

kingpimpz


*Weiter zu 2018:*

Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum






werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum​*




*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!​*

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?​*
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2017 - Sponsored by Quantum" eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​



*

Ein Gewinnset besteht aus folgendem Inhalt:





Neu dabei in 2017:

*YOLO PIKE SHAD*





Der YOLO Pikeshad ist ein vom ganzen Quantum Raubfisch-Team entwickelter Köder – speziell für die Großhecht-Angelei. Der YOLO flankt mit dem ganzen Körper schon bei leichten Bleikopfgewichten verführerisch und schwimmt trotzdem stabil - auch bei schnellerem Zug. Fünf sorgsam ausgesuchte Designs bieten für so ziemlich jedes Hechtgewässer die passende Wahlmöglichkeit.

*Länge:* 22cm |*Gewicht: *60g | *Aktion:* sinkend


Weitere Infos zu Quantum und Quantum-Produkten findet ihr im aktuellen Quantum - Katalog:
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/produkte/ 






*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​


----------

